# Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....



## rec

I would appreciate it.


----------



## rec

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Thanks! Got an email.


----------



## tommms

*[Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hi Everyone,

Could anyone please PM me a reputable AD that still has 2254.50 in stock and can sell at a good price.

I have been lurking on this forum for a long time and have finally decided on the watch to get.

Thanks a lot in advance! :-!

Tom


----------



## blackstallion

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I'm in the same boat as you and looking for one at a decent price.....hopefully they're still around, hearing alot of places are out of them!


----------



## Mychronos

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I just bought my 2234.50 yesterday from my local AD and they still have the 2254.50,I hold them both and decided to pick the 2234.50..PM me for my AD info.



tommms said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could anyone please PM me a reputable AD that still has 2254.50 in stock and can sell at a good price.
> 
> I have been lurking on this forum for a long time and have finally decided on the watch to get.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance! :-!
> 
> Tom


----------



## watchking1

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Might try the Forum AD and save yourself a bunch of $$ over any local AD o|


----------



## Mychronos

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I bought my 2234.50 32% MSRP is it still a bad deal? is the Forum AD offer higher than this? I guess they max up to 30% only.



watchking1 said:


> Might try the Forum AD and save yourself a bunch of $$ over any local AD o|


----------



## watchking1

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Not a bad deal at all BUT you still paid sales tax.

No sales tax from the FAD presuming you live outside the DC area.

The Omega comes sized from the FAD but shipping is $20 overnight.


----------



## Mychronos

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

No tax they adjusted it,so it comes with 35% off total,free sizing as well



watchking1 said:


> Not a bad deal at all BUT you still paid sales tax.
> 
> No sales tax from the FAD presuming you live outside the DC area.
> 
> The Omega comes sized from the FAD but shipping is $20 overnight.


----------



## DesertDog

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Then it's kind of no-brainer. I love the forum AD when I used him, but with the deal you are getting from a local AD, you should take advantage of that because you'll have someone you can always bring it back to locally for small bracelet adjustments/cleanings, etc.


----------



## blackstallion

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Just ordered the 2254.50 from the forum AD, should get it Tuesday! Excellent price!


----------



## geckobros

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Mine came in today. He sized it for me and set the time to my local area. I slipped it on and rockin'!


----------



## steviec

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I bought a 2254.50 today in the UK from my local AD - got a large discount although not quite 35% off. Not every AD has got them in now so supplies of new ones may be getting scare

Love the watch to bits but got it home and found that the serial number on the Chronometer Certificate does not match that on the Warranty Card. Not a big problem and the AD can rectify but might be something worth checking on yours?

Steve


----------



## tommms

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Thanks, everyone, for your recommendations.

I just took delivery of the 2254.50 that I ordered from our forum AD two days ago, or at least, someone co-signed it for me since I am still at work!

I will snap some pictures when I get home!


----------



## subrosa

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can someone please pm/email me the forum AD contact information? :-! Thanks!


----------



## wakanga1955

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I am currently fighting the demons of a 2254.  I have one on hold, for me at my AD and it's discounted! Having bought a GMT 2234 more than two weeks ago, at the same AD, I can't seem to pull the trigger on the 2254!o|

On one hand, the 2234 is a gorgeous watch; but the siren song of a 2254 is calling me! What to do, what to do...:-s

Cheers.


----------



## Nezmo

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



wakanga1955 said:


> ... What to do, what to do...:-s
> 
> Cheers.


Buy buy buy! It will help the economy. :-!


----------



## Mychronos

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

buy both



wakanga1955 said:


> I am currently fighting the demons of a 2254.  I have one on hold, for me at my AD and it's discounted! Having bought a GMT 2234 more than two weeks ago, at the same AD, I can't seem to pull the trigger on the 2254!o|
> 
> On one hand, the 2234 is a gorgeous watch; but the siren song of a 2254 is calling me! What to do, what to do...:-s
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## oh_please

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I'm in the same boat. I've been mulling over getting a 2254....and I think my mulling has now morphed into full-on jonesing! I'd be very interested in getting in touch with the forum's AD. Can someone please send me the info as well? Much appreciated! [email protected]


----------



## fmatute101

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

How do you get information on the forum AD?


----------



## epfunk

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd also love the info. Looking to buy a 2200.51.00 in the next week or two.

THanks!


----------



## Enarion

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too.
Me too.

If anyone could, it would be most appreciated.
A PM would be just fine.
Thanks!


----------



## rhines

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Same here! i'm looking for PO 42 in black/white. Thanks!


----------



## Bob H

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me with a link to the forum AD too? Thanks.


----------



## tommms

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

My 2254.50 arrived on friday, and looks absolutely gorgeous. I will try to take some pictures of the watch, so please bear with me ^^

One question though; I purchased from our forum AD, and on the International Warranty card, only the store name was engraved onto the card, without an address, and also the Watch No., Reference, and Date fields were left blank.

Am I supposed to fill those empty fields myself?

Thanks!!


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Our favorite AD leaves those blank so that if there is a problem with the watch during the first few weeks, you can return it for an exchange. Otherwise, the watch would have to be shipped to an Omega service center for several months.

Looking forward to the photos.

Fr. John†


----------



## WashCaps

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would appreciate a PM for the forum AD as well. Thanks.


----------



## ON THE GRIND

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I please get a PM too, thank you to whoever is sending these massive amount of pms!


----------



## tommms

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Father John, thanks for your quick reply :-!

Here are some pictures I've taken since delivery. The pictures are nowhere as good as the ones found in other threads, but should be enough to appreciate the beauty of this watch! Enjoy ^^

P.S. Had to resize the pictures to ~250KB each


----------



## ON THE GRIND

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I'm looking to get a speedy too and would appreciate a pm with forum AD info.


----------



## geckobros

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



steviec said:


> I bought a 2254.50 today in the UK from my local AD - got a large discount although not quite 35% off. Not every AD has got them in now so supplies of new ones may be getting scare
> 
> Love the watch to bits but got it home and found that the serial number on the Chronometer Certificate does not match that on the Warranty Card. Not a big problem and the AD can rectify but might be something worth checking on yours?
> 
> Steve


After reading your post I decided to check and everything matched. Our forum AD kicks butt.


----------



## tt1diver

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

As well. A PM would be fine. Much Thanks!


----------



## tt1diver

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



geckobros said:


> After reading your post I decided to check and everything matched. Our forum AD kicks butt.


I would love to get the Forum AD's info if possible. Thanks!


----------



## saderules

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would also like to get the link, please


----------



## EROKS

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I also get a forum AD link?...thank you


----------



## VetteBandit

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



EROKS said:


> Can I also get a forum AD link?...thank you


Me too....Thanks in advance!:-!

JW


----------



## Vantage

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Ya know, there's just something that bugs the hell outta me about these massive "me too" threads whenever someone goes looking for the FAD contact info. Well, I'm going to be a hypocrite today. I'm shopping around for my first Omega (still can't decide whether to go for Sea or Speed first) and I, too, would really like the FAD info. Anyone willing to send a PM my way? Thanks!


----------



## omegaxl

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, new to Watchuseek, but not necessarilhy Omega's. Want to purchase a PO Chrono. can someone email or pm me the forum AD please? didnt know it was so challenging to find, but must be worth it. I would like to purchase one today after a long search and if he has most favorable prices, with all of the recommendations from the pro's on this site must be worth contacting. Thanks to anyone in advance.
[email protected] (not sure if I know how to answer PM's here yet or not so maybe a pm and email to make certain?) Really appreciate anyone's help.


----------



## AAP

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Just a reminder that there is no "Forum AD". The authorized dealer in question is not in any way affiliated with this site. He is however well recommended by many. |>


----------



## stratman3

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

New to this forum and interested in picking up a new PO. Can someone please PM me a link as well? thx.


----------



## kenli729

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Would someone please pass along the forum AD to me as well. many thanks


----------



## oatoul

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Glad I saw this thread before pulling my trigger. Please send me the info too. Many thanks!


----------



## tushan

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

hi, can i get the AD info too....


----------



## scutchins

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Add another "me too" to the list. I'm drooling over a 3221.30.


----------



## plickerman

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

What I don't understand is why the forum AD is so "mysterious".....wouldn't he want to be known?

cheers and thanks for the great forum....


----------



## barrister

*Forum AD information*

Shortly after my first automatic watch purchase (a new TAG Link Day/Date from a large retailer AD), I discovered this site and forum in January and I've been following every day since. Since getting the bug, I have acquired 2 additional used watches (an Omega 2220.80 and a Breitling Superocean).

I am considering another Omega purchase and I would like to try the forum AD route. Would someone please PM me the contact information? Also, as a newbie, any advice in handling the transaction would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GatorJ

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would appreciate the information as well, please.


----------



## aetoole

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd like this info too please. I bought a nice Omega in 2007 from an AD recommended by a forum member and had an excellent experience. I'd like to go thru the same person but not sure if the current AD is the same. Thanks for a PM. Elina


----------



## ColdHit

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone be so kind and also PM me with the AD info. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nine

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm curious as well, I'm in the Maryland-DC-VA area! 
Thank you...


----------



## pz93c

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I need a PM for the bracelet AD's contact information.

I need a 22mm mesh and extension.


----------



## HappyJack

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Could someone pm me the Forum AD details, please. I'm looking for a 2234.50 Seamaster GMT.


----------



## Mychronos

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

PM sent,,Absolutely your gonna love this one,heres the closer look from Casyjones piece.










;-)


HappyJack said:


> Could someone pm me the Forum AD details, please. I'm looking for a 2234.50 Seamaster GMT.


----------



## pkt42

*Re: Forum AD information*

Me too please! Much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Charles

*Omega forum AD?*

Who is the mysterious Omega forum AD that everyone makes reference too? Looking for purchasing options. Please PM forum AD's contact information. Thank you!


----------



## Mr.Charles

*Re: Omega forum AD?*

Thank you!


----------



## Digitalburro

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm looking for the forum AD's contact info as well. Would someone be so kind as to PM it to me? Thanks!


----------



## Flyin_V

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd also like one too...thanks!


----------



## mebarrac

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

looking for forum AD contact info - Please PM Thanks


----------



## emlu

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too, please.

Can't someone just post it and then we could find it through a search?


----------



## Class_A

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I hope it is not a faux pas to be asking for the forum AD in my first post.

I've been lurking in the shadows for a while, mainly researching a PO and the ins-and-outs of buying online vs. an authorized dealer. It has been a fun experience learning about red dots and the like.

So +1 and thanks for the help.


----------



## flyflinger

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



emlu said:


> Me too, please.
> 
> Can't someone just post it and then we could find it through a search?


Me too, please. Thanks!


----------



## marcsp

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

please PM me too! Thanks.


----------



## Tomas

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I get that link also? Pleeeeeeeease!


----------



## Elvis

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Long time reader - first time poster. Looking for the FAD info. A PM would be great - Thanks!

E


----------



## Gastro399

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

can I get it also thanks


----------



## Coffee Mug

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd also like to get the contact information for this AD. Thanks!


----------



## JOE P.

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I usually hang out at the Doxa Forum but I am now looking into an Omega Purchase. I am located in the N.Y.C. area and would appreciate it If I could get some help getting the info about the authorized dealer that everyone here is talking about. Thanks!


----------



## T Peters

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate getting info on the forum's favorite AD, looking at a Bond Seamaster. Thanks, Tom


----------



## cdavis

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I hate to add to this thread, but I would like the AD information as well. I am looking to pickup my first good watch, a Seamaster Planet Ocean (2201.50.00). I only have two choices of AD in my area and the one is a huge chain that has been quoting me ridiculous prices. Appreciate the help.


----------



## ikovalchuk17

*Forum AD Info*

Can someone send me the info on the forum AD?

Thanks


----------



## zegrave

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

looks like i'm late to the party again.

could i get the link too please


----------



## evolmotorsprt

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I've considered going gray for a PO, but because of the the bad reviews and lack of trust from those websites I wanted to go authorized. I tried the dealers here in St. Louis and I haven't had a positive reception. I then came across this website and have been reading and researching and I love the community. I was wondering if I could try the forum AD and possibly jump into the omega owner's club. Thanks for your time, Tom


----------



## Roger Federer

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I looking for a Seamaster and I would aprreciate the contact information of the favorite AD. I have his phone number but it is realy difficult for me to speak in english by phone o| so I prefer an email where I can write him :-!.

Thank you very much,

Regards for Argentina,


----------



## fongaloid

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd love to have the information too, i'm looking to purchase very soon.


----------



## Stevelh1983

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too please.


----------



## telescope7

*Looking for Omega FAD or best place to buy Omega Speedmaster Pro 3573.50.00*

I am in the market for the Omega Speedmaster Pro 3573.50.00. I have read on the forums there is an Omega FAD. Can someone please PM this info?


----------



## emeterioy

*Forum AD*

Im in the market for a new watch, can someone PM the Forum AD info plz.

Thanks


----------



## tbintexas

*Re: Looking for Omega FAD or best place to buy Omega Speedmaster Pro 3573.50.00*

hello - I too would like the forum AD information please, if anyone would be able to send it? many thanks in advance...

TB


----------



## mindscape9

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi All....Another first time potential Omega owner here...and another request for the AD so recommended by many on this forum. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dontwatchme

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

yep


----------



## megamaster

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd be interested in reaching an AD as well. Please send a PM or other. Much appreciated.


----------



## watchbox

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can someone please PM me the forum AD info also, looking to see if I can scoop up the 2254.50. Thanks


----------



## breitfuture1776

*Forum AD Contact details?*

Have searched High and low to try and find the Forum AD's contact details..would someone mind PM'in me the info as this seems to be the way it is communciated..

Thanks and best regards

Phil


----------



## jmz

*Re: Forum AD Contact details?*

Hello,
could someone also please send me the forum AD's contact info? Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## Yooper

*Re: Forum AD Contact details?*

I would also like the contact info of the forum AD.


----------



## Binary_Guy

*FAD contact info*

Hi,
Would someone be kind enough to PM me the FAD contact info.
Thanks


----------



## propofol

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, would someone be kind enough to forward me the AD's contact info? Thanks!


----------



## Double 0 Se7en

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would like to have it too please..


----------



## jmh2608

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello.

I am hunting for a 2503.33.00. Can someone please send me the AD info?

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff93_70

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hey!

I'm looking for a PO in 42... Could someone send me the AD info?

Thank you in advance.

Jeff


----------



## f00kie

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Looking for AD info as well, could someone PM me please. Need a self graduation present!


----------



## radmd

*forum ad request*

Can someone email me the forum's preferred AD info?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jshine

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm also looking for an AD for an Omega -- a Speedmaster (the original "moonwatch", 3570.50.00). If anyone could assist me with a pointer to an AD with these in stock at a decent price, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!
-Jon


----------



## jshine

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



rec said:


> I would appreciate it.


What is the "Forum AD"? After reading through the comments, it seems like the place to shop, but I have to admit that I'm a bit new to the (seemingly) cloak-and-dagger world of watch-buying.


----------



## uhmeebuh

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



mindscape9 said:


> Hi All....Another first time potential Omega owner here...and another request for the AD so recommended by many on this forum. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Me too! I happen to fall in love with the 2254.50...gorgeous!

Any recommended AD info is appreciated!


----------



## oBMTo

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone send me the info? I am looking for a Seamaster 300M...


----------



## Markw88

*Forum AD?*

During a search I read about a AD within the forum; i'm soon to be purchasing a Speedy (not pro, sorry!) and would be interested to see what this AD could do.

Regards


----------



## slickz

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

can someone send me the info too for the forum AD?

Thanks


----------



## Superfool

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello - would somebody mind pm'ing me the details of the forum's favourite authorised dealer please?

Many thanks, David


----------



## Cabaiguan

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Just got my 2254.50 from the FAD. Fast service and a great price. There are still new 2254's out there!


----------



## dvottero

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Looking to purchase a new Omega ASAP. Could someone forward the info for the forum AD?

Thanks,
-D


----------



## Chris_B

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



dvottero said:


> Looking to purchase a new Omega ASAP. Could someone forward the info for the forum AD?
> 
> Thanks,
> -D


Hi all. I'm new to the forum and just began researching my first Omega. If someone could send me a link to the Forum AD discussed above, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## cstef

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



Chris_B said:


> Hi all. I'm new to the forum and just began researching my first Omega. If someone could send me a link to the Forum AD discussed above, I would really appreciate it.


I would of course appreciate the same information.
Thx
Chris


----------



## ScholarsInk

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



cstef said:


> I would of course appreciate the same information.
> Thx
> Chris


Me too. 
EDIT: Nevermind. I think I know who it is, provided it's the same "Forum AD" as TimeZone's, which it seems to be given that they're both in the same area.


----------



## Metin

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

please PM me forum AD contact info

thanks


----------



## OdorCide

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could I get a link? I've been wanting to get a Omega for ages. Thanks.


----------



## genphideaux

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the forum AD looking for a new Omega.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wasabi_guy

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi All,

First time poster and (hopefully) Omega owner. Ready to purchase a 2512.50.00. Would appreciate a PM with the favorite AD link.

Thanks!


----------



## thrasher64

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Adding my name to the info request list :-!

Thanks!


----------



## field_nan

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please PM me preferred forum AD contact info. Thank you in advance.


----------



## przemeknyc

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I would also like to have the link to the FAD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninotores

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello there, I am also interested in a link to the FAD.
Thanks!


----------



## mrx413

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I would also please like to have the link to the FAD. Thanks :-!


----------



## andruw000

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM me this recommended AD? Been saving for about 18 months and plan to purchase by the end of the month. Thanks in advance,

Andrew


----------



## king1412

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I would also like to have the link to the FAD. Can someone please PM it to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## schtebie

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM me info or a link to the forum AD for Omegas? Thanks!


----------



## austinwft

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I made my first Omega purchase recently from a local AD and am already in search of my next and would also like to have the link to the FAD. Can someone please PM it to me.

Your assistance would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## BARAN

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I want to thank everyone for the information on the Omega forum. Because of the members here i am without question buying the Omega Super Ocean 45.5. Thanks again

I would appreciate if someone can email me the info [email protected]
and if possible recommend a good AD in the Chicagoland area. Thanks


----------



## Merovingian

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

After weeks of researching [read: lurking], I went to my local AD today to pull the trigger on a Seamaster 300M only to find out they don't sell below MSRP?? :-|

Unfortunately, these guys are the only game in town. Could someone please be so kind as to PM me with the FAD contact info?

BTW, Thanks to all of those who posted there knowledge, insight, and experiences here in this forum. I've spent a lot of time trying to decide which timepiece I wanted, and the information you provided has been invaluable. :thanks

Cheers!


----------



## nlee1080

*FAD- Forum Authorized Dealer?*

Hello everyone

I was wondering how I can get in contact with the FAD- I have seen his name here while reading around, but cannot find his name using the search fields.

I've seen his name as father john, fr john, and fr. john(with a cross)

Can anyone PM me or post how I can get in contact with him?

Thanks in advance
NL


----------



## gman1934

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please send me the link for the forum AD? greatly appreciated!


----------



## gman1934

*Need contact info for the Forum AD please*

This is my first post. I am interested in purchasing a new Omega. Can someone send me info for the forum AD? Thanks in advance!


----------



## southcarolina1801

*Re: Need contact info for the Forum AD please*

Hi I am looking to get in contact with the forum AD as well, can someone PM me some contact info? Thanks!


----------



## GravityZ

*forum ad, can i get some info*

can anybody send mne the forum ad info

also is there more then one.?

one in europe is preferred if there is any


----------



## BKJ

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me with the FAD too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BKJ

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Thanks! F. J.


----------



## Ry0403

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I get the info for the forum AD for Omega? Thank you.


----------



## darkness449

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi all. Just joined the forum and was reading how the forum AD offers great deals even compared to grey market dealers. I'm looking to buy my first Omega. Can someone please PM or email me how to get in contact with the Forum AD? Thanks in advance


----------



## james7

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hello every body !!

The same for me !!!

Can someone please pm/email me the forum AD contact information? :-! Thanks!

thanks a lot !!


----------



## CaptHowdy

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Could someone PM me the info also? I've been lurking for a while and think I'm ready to make a purchase. What are the odds of finding a 2254.50 left anywhere?


----------



## vkchu

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

hello, i am in the same boat as all others above me.
the ad info would be much appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## twhorn

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Anyone be so kind as to take a second and PM me the FAD? I'm thinking a seamaster as a graduation gift to myself would be fitting:-!


----------



## Christo

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please can you also pm me the Omega AD for the forum, does anyone know if they will ship to the UK.

Many thanks in advanvce

Regards

Christo


----------



## oneilnyc

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Looking for a 2504.30.00. Could someone send me the AD's details?


----------



## kappa8620

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm looking to get a speedy after purchasing a 2254 and would appreciate a pm with forum AD info.
email adress would be even better .

:thanks


----------



## Aufa

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I also would like to have pm on FAD.

Thx


----------



## chrono_lover

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

looking for forum AD contact info - Please PM Thanks


----------



## Guest

*FAD with OMEGA Seamasters*

Can someone please post a link for me to a FAD with the best deals on Omega Seamasters please ! :thanks


----------



## watchking1

*Re: FAD with OMEGA Seamasters*

PM Sent


----------



## volkl23

*Re: FAD with OMEGA Seamasters*

Would appreciate a PM on information on the FAD everyone has had such a great experience with!

Much appreciated!


----------



## phantom357

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Same here. thanks alot!!!


----------



## Anachron

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate the FAD contact info, as well, please and thank you!

Does anyone know if he (she?) offers good prices on Omega straps, or is it just watches? I'm looking for a diver's strap for a 42mm PO and wonder whether Ofrei would be the cheapest option (other than used).

Thanks.


----------



## typecase

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd also like a PM with the forum recommended AD. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey2

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please send me the link to the forum AD also? I am shopping for my first Omega and would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## fadetowhite519

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd also like a PM with the forum AD. Looking for a PO


----------



## edgewaterwatch

*Forum Authorized Dealer?*

I am looking to purchase a new Omega watch from an Authorized dealer,and have seen where others have bought from a " Forum Authorized dealer" , How do I contact this such " Dealer" .... Thanks


----------



## deskdiver

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi - I'd really appreciate the forum AD's details too...

Thanks!


----------



## Mark_Time

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Ditto for me.

I would appreciate if someone would PM to me the contact information for the 'forum' AD that everyone seems to be so pleased with.

Thx . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Kawika

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

OK, please, if it doesn't seem too forward, I would also like to receive via PM the name and contact information of the forum AD. Thank you very much.


----------



## Omega Amigo

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I completely forgot to post in this thread when I signed up! I would be very grateful to get the contact details of the Forum AD.


----------



## HKHORN

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Sorry to "me too" the thread all to hell, but I'm looking to buy and would love to start with the AD that's so well recommended here. Thanks.


----------



## HKHORN

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

dupe.


----------



## thebrieze

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, after a lot of looking, and research (Thank you WatchUSeek) I've decided to get my first Omega (a PO). Would really appreciate the contact information of a Forum AD.

Thanks


----------



## DoormanDalton

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Yes please! Could someone PM me the FAD info as well!

Thanks in Advance,
Dalton :thanks


----------



## topkho

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Would really appreciate the contact information of a Forum AD.

Thanks


----------



## sureshm

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too ..... could someone please PM me the forum AD details Thanks alot!!


----------



## Earlhickey

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



rec said:


> I would appreciate it.


I am also at the point of purchasing my first Omega (Speedmaster). I would really appreciate the details of the Forum AD.
Thank you kindly.


----------



## wakanga1955

*Forum's Favorite AD's Number?*

Hi, gang. I am thinking of buying a 20mm omega mesh for a PO. May I please have the forum's favorite AD's, phone number?

Also, if someone has the info., for those who had bought the mesh, could you please PM me, how much it cost?

Thanks in advance, and I certainly appreciate your help.

Cheers.


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forum's Favorite AD's Number?*

PM Sent !!


----------



## gas

*Re: Forum's Favorite AD's Number?*

Could you PM me the info aswell...thanks


----------



## sl_watches

*Re: Forum's Favorite AD's Number?*

I know its a pain but if you could PM me as well I'd very grateful.


----------



## debar

*Re: Forum's Favorite AD's Number?*

Could someone please send me the contact details of the Forum AD.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Doc Ock

*Re: Forum's Favorite AD's Number?*

I am also requesting the Forum AD info please. Thank you!


----------



## l0tus_

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

request for PM on the Forum AD.

Thanks!


----------



## p66

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

As with 99% of the other posters on this thread, I'd really appreciate contact details for the Forum AD. Sincere thanks in advance!


----------



## Omega Amigo

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi! I posted on this thread a couple of weeks ago, and didn't get a reply. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## giralda

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

May I have the forum AD PMd to me as well?
Thanks.


----------



## cloud9

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd like to get the contact info for the forum AD as well. Thanks.


----------



## es335

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

May I please have forum AD contact info?

Thanks!


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

PMs Sent....


----------



## t140d

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Request for PM on the Forum AD.

Thanks!


----------



## ABarakat

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone send me the information as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## deelee

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please send me the forum AD?


----------



## gte610v

*New Intro! PLUS...need Forum AD*

hi everyone. ive been lurking around for some time, but this is my first official post. Im in the market for a speedy pro, mainly the 3570 but may be interested in a sapphire sandwich if the price is right.

i was recently at a bailey banks biddle (closing) and they would not budge on price for a new 3570 eventhough it had a scratch on the crystal and scuffs on the clasp. since it was closing, they offered 30%, but in birmingham, al, tax is another 10%.

they did still have a sapphire sandwich and a LE patch, but again, only 30%....i was hoping for a little more!

anyways, i think my best bet would be to jsut seek a reputiable AD elsewhere. can anyone send me a PM for the forum AD?

thanks!


----------



## DaveInLA

*Re: New Intro! PLUS...need Forum AD*

30% is pretty good; I doubt you'll find better anywhere.

Keep in mind that the FAD won't tax you if you're out of state.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: New Intro! PLUS...need Forum AD*

Welcome to the forum!

30% is good but you should note that all Omegas from our favorite AD (there is no forum AD) are factory fresh. He does not ship any display items.

I suggest you give him a call.

Fr. John†


----------



## 99superduty

*Omega FAD info*

I have been reading these forums for a while now and decided to go ahead and register.

I have decided that I deserve a nice watch and am going to reward myself with an Omega.

Can someone PM me with the FAD info please?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## gte610v

*Re: New Intro! PLUS...need Forum AD*

My sentiments exactly. First off, I had to tell the woman that the 3570 had a plastic crystal and she insisted they only sell sapphire. After she confirmed with a more knowledgeable salesman, was when she believed me. Then, it took more convincing that there was a scratch on the crystal; in addition, the scuffs on the clasp was regarded as "normal". For a brand new watch, this was unacceptable to me. However, I would have accepted it if they discounted another 10% (which is simply sales tax)&#8230;.but they did not budge.

I think the point of buying from a B&M AD is that you will also be buying the "local service" of the jeweler. But since this BBB was closing, I wouldn't be getting that either, that is why I decided to walk on their 30% discount.

Closing statement&#8230;.I just realized Omega increased their MSRP and this BBB all had "older" watches, so all tags were still listed before the increase. In which case, it would be a little better of a discount than a buying a current model. Is it still worth it to go with the FAD?!


----------



## 99superduty

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can someone send me the FAD info please via PM?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## DeweyN.

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I've also been lurking around for a couple weeks and I'm about to pull the trigger for an Omega. Can someone please send me the contact info for the FAD. Thank you in advance. :-! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## fsfikke

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

After a tough year in college I think I should treat myself to something nice.

Could someone be so kind to share the FAD information?
Thanks!

Edit:
Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## chromedOut

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

PM me the info, as well. I'm looking to purchase a PO


----------



## Denslen

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

If someone could PM the info for the FAD i'd appreciate it

thanks
Derek


----------



## ikkoku

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the forum AD also?


----------



## drspeedy

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I am ready to purchase my Moon watch after a 10 year wait. Can someone please PM me the forum AD contact information?


----------



## desade78

*forum AD??*

Does anyone have the contact info. for the Omega forum AD? I am in the market for a new watch and a friend told me to check this out. Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## st8kman

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please send me the info for the forum AD.

Thx


----------



## cueboy007

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm in the market for a Seamaster Chrono, can someone forward me the AD info?
Anyone has info on good AD in GTA area, Canada?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Longhair

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I have the forum AD info?

Many thanks |>


----------



## bigsky355

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone send me the forum AD info please.
Chris


----------



## nanoreef

*Taking the plung*

Hello everyone. Long time lurker and first time poster here. I have wanted a 2255.80 for a while now and I'm afraid it will be almost impossible to get a new one from a AD soon, so could somebody pm me the information on our FAD? Hopefully he will have some left. Thanks.


----------



## Faide

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi can someone who has bought an omega (expecially the 2234.50 (seamaster GMT) this year (2009) tell me what % discount our FAD is giving these days.

You can PM if you like

Thanks

Faide


----------



## d0c

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hey guys,

I'm new here and would like very much to get in on this as well. FYI I'm in Canada so hopefully this is not a deterrence. Interested in either the 2220.80.00 or 3539.50.00 but am very open to alternatives.

Cheers,


----------



## jacktar

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Been a lurker here since getting my first Omega last year, now I got my eyes on a PO or a Speedy BA. Can I get the FAD info plz?


----------



## GTTIME

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Just bought a 2200.50 and I am looking to add a 2208.50 to the collection. Can someone please send me the contact info for the Forum AD.

Thanks


----------



## highpwr

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone pls send me the forum AD contact info. Thanks.
highpwr


----------



## SpeedBump

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

New member here. I'm looking at buying a Speedmaster Pro. Help with FAD contact info is much appreciated.

Thanks again!

SB


----------



## calbear05

*Re: New Intro! PLUS...need Forum AD*

Hi - can someone pls send me the AD info? Thanks!


----------



## bsbs888

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*


New member here, just looking to buy a Speedmaster Moonwatch, can anyone PM me a AD with great price, I am in UK, I dont know if is any tax issue if sending from abroad? help is appreciated


----------



## rjoy

*Forum AD???*

I would like some feed back about the Forum AD???
I called today they were super helpfull gave me alot of info.
any feed back good or bad
thank you


----------



## 3d Nirvana

*Re: Forum AD???*

you will hear nothing but good I'm sure. I've heard countless amazing stories, and had an amazing experience myself.


----------



## Wiseguy

*Re: Forum AD???*

I do not want to make a new thread just for this.
Can someone please pm me the forum AD and New Jersey bergen county area's local ad's contact info?

Regards,


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD???*

The good:

Over the almost seven years that I have known him, all of my new Omegas (7) and one Hamilton have come from him. Before Omega ended AD access to parts, he was able to obtain some for me at a discount. Bracelets, straps, and deployants continue to be available when needed. He stays up with current models and maintains large inventories. And he gives good counsel - he even talked me out of an early co-axial DeVille because of reported problems with over-lubing. I have yet to refer anyone who has had a bad experience. Bottom line: a great guy with great customer service. And behind the scenes is his wife who is a delight - a true "mom and pop" business.

The bad:

He makes buying an Omega almost too easy. :-d

Fr. John†


----------



## SpeedyF1

*Re: Forum AD???*



Wiseguy said:


> I do not want to make a new thread just for this.
> Can someone please pm me the forum AD and New Jersey bergen county area's local ad's contact info?
> Regards,


Could someone PM me the same info? :thanks


----------



## KatGirl

*Re: Forum AD???*



Wiseguy said:


> I do not want to make a new thread just for this.
> Can someone please pm me the forum AD and New Jersey bergen county area's local ad's contact info?
> 
> Regards,


 AHHHHH! Wiseguy from North Jersey??!!! You're name isn't Tony, is it?

Tourneau
Garden State Plaza
Highway 17 South
Paramus 07652
T. 201-368-8463

Orologio International Ltd. Inc.
Garden State Plaza, Route 4 & 17
Paramus 7652
T. 201-712-0012

Bailey Banks & Biddle
Garden State Plaza SP 2118 Rt 4
Paramus 7652
T. 201-712-1751

:-d
KAT, alias Jersey GIRL


----------



## emo72

*Re: Forum AD???*

hi

can someone pm me the details of forum ad?

thanks guys.


----------



## skols

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I am in the same boat and very interested in an Omega.

Can someone be so kind as to PM me the FAD? Thanks so much.


----------



## rcoreytaylor

*Re: Forum AD*

Can someone PM me the details about the Forum AD? Thanks


----------



## gjm4

*Re: Forum AD*

I could use the contact information for the Forum AD as well. Thanks



rcoreytaylor said:


> Can someone PM me the details about the Forum AD? Thanks


----------



## fauxataraxia

*Re: Forum AD*

I'm in the market for a PO. I would greatly appreciate any AD info you could share with me, especially how much of a discount I can expect. Thanks!


----------



## mark d

*Buying from the forum AD*

Hello,

I'm in the market for an orange bezel 42 or 45 mm Planet Ocean. I'm interested in using the forum AD, of which I have all of the info. Of those who purchased from them do you call them and state you're from the watchuseek forum, or do you get the better prices regardless? Any information is much appreciated. Thanks!

-Mark


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Buying from the forum AD*

PM sent !!


----------



## dojpros

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I am in the same boat re a 2254.50. Please pm me the AD of note.

thx


----------



## Artistmike

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



JenniferGrice1 said:


> Maybe this is what you want. http://www.omegawatchstore.com/omeg...nidirectional-rotating-bezel-watch-p-124.html
> 
> www.omegawatchstore.com features genuine Omega 2254.50.00 Watches. All items sold on www.omegawatchstore.com are authentic, brand new, complete with the original manufacturer's box with all documentation and serial numbers intact. www.omegawatchstore.com has been on the internet since 2003 selling Omega Watches at unheard of discounts plus top customer service.


----------



## sub99

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi could someone please PM me the contact info for a forum AD for the purchase of 2201.51 Planet Ocean?

Thanks!!


----------



## horology

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

i'm looking at a seamaster pro (1st time omega buyer) and i would very much appreciate the FAD's contact information. thanks!


----------



## gt0279a

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would appreciate the Forum AD contact information. Thanks!


----------



## chronobear

*Contact info for forum AD?*

Could someone PM me the contact info for the forum AD? So glad to have found this forum before I bought my first omega!


----------



## Alexboculon

*Re: Forum AD*

I am also in the market for a speedmaster. Am I correct in understanding that there is a particularly good authorized dealer available here, whom I can only learn about through asking for a PM? That's a bit strange. Nevertheless, I want to know about this dealer!

I just learned that my local AD is losing the Omega brand, so I was going to go the grey market route. If I can save a similar amount from an AD though, I'm all for it.

Thanks.


----------



## Alexboculon

*Re: Contact info for forum AD?*



chronobear said:


> Could someone PM me the contact info for the forum AD? So glad to have found this forum before I bought my first omega!


Sorry if I just double posted (I'm new). I'm also looking for this information. Thanks.


----------



## Escargot

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd like to have the forum AD info too. Thanks.


----------



## MicroStrideR

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



escargot said:


> i'd like to have the forum ad info too. Thanks.


+87


----------



## slooowr6

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

can some one PM me the FAD info as well? ;-)
Thanks


----------



## D999SS

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I too would appreciate the favorite authorized dealer.'s info. Thanks.


----------



## D999SS

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can anyone PM Forums FD info?:thanks


----------



## corruptor

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd like a PM too with the Forum AD info, :thanks


----------



## 1FineFiddler

*A Little Help Please...*

Could someone send me the link for the forum AD for Omega..It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Buzz

*Re: A Little Help Please...*

Me also please.
I'm looking at an overseas purchase, the prices here in Oz are getting out of control. It would be good to compare them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdr

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone send me the link for the forum AD for Omega..It would be greatly appreciated a PM Please ?

Clay


----------



## sixdoubleseven

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, can someone please PM these AD's contact info? I'm looking at picking up a Seamaster Aqua Terra Quartz for my wife.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## CantonCanuck

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi,

Longtime lurker - about two years since I bought my first Omega and discovered this site. Really want to add the Seamaster GMT 2234.50 to my collection before it's no longer available new.

Therefore, I'd really appreciate a PM with the favorite authorized dealer's contact info.

Thanks!


----------



## obsessed

*Forum AD*

New to the site, can someone send me information on the forum AD?

Thanks!


----------



## paleotokei

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone be so kind as to pass along the forum AD information? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Dirty Tool

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Same as 99% of the people in here - can someone PM me the FAD info please?

Thanks.


----------



## tralalala.a

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I am in Connecticut. Can someone PM me the best place to check out Omega watches and/or forum AD? Thanks!


----------



## crerc

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I am new to the forum and am interested in getting a PO XL. Can someone PM me the information for the forum AD?

Thank you.


----------



## fat

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone also kindly PM me our favorite Omega AD info?? been thinking of a seamaster recently. Thanks very much!! :thanks


----------



## karlost

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, i'm new to the forum, but have been reading for a while now. looking to buy a speedy pro or a speedy date (still can't decide). just hoping that i might be able to get a pm for the FAD? 
Thanks!


----------



## J k

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Quick question: Can the Forum AD ship internationally?


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



J k said:


> Quick question: Can the Forum AD ship internationally?


Yes, he ships internationally but you will be responsible for import duties and taxes.

Fr. John†


----------



## blanchardkeith

*Fad?*

Looking for our F AD? Thanks
Keith


----------



## blanchardkeith

*Re: Fad?*

Man no one can help me out. who is the FAD for omega on this site?
Looking to help my collection?!?


----------



## blanchardkeith

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

looking for the same
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Unlight

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Same here - can anyone pm me?


----------



## Nickster350

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm finally ready to pull the trigger. Been lurking for months and I'm ready to finally get my First Seamaster!! Any help from the FAD would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## dmash1080

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



Nickster350 said:


> I'm finally ready to pull the trigger. Been lurking for months and I'm ready to finally get my First Seamaster!! Any help from the FAD would be GREATLY appreciated!


Same here....FAD info please?

Thanks


----------



## dkr

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please let me know the forum AD details also. Thanks.


----------



## dch

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hej Guys,

I would also love to get pmed with the forum's favourite AD and some accompanying infos! Thanks in advance,

and best greets from Outer Banks


----------



## ssabripo

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

can someone PLEASE send me the contact info to the AD?!

in desperate search of a PO chrono in black/white SS, at a great price.

thanks in advance


----------



## MarkJ61

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too, please.
I'm looking at a birthday/anniversary in August and ready to treat myself on a 2254.50 if I can get one.


----------



## Batt14

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Add me to the list please. Got the Seamaster itch.


----------



## LW McVay

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I too seek the elusive Forum AD...please PM me.


----------



## Gary Loudermilk

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Could smoeone please pm me the forum AD info, I am looking for a speedmaster pro with hesalilte.


----------



## Gary Loudermilk

*Favorite AD*

Is there a favorite AD for folks on the Omega Forum. If so, could someone PM their information.

Thanks.


----------



## Gary Loudermilk

*Re: Favorite AD*

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## phantom357

*Re: Favorite AD*

btw, i recently purchased my first omega smp from the ad and i was very, very, impressed, so much so that i will be placing another order in a couple of weeks. i'm certainly a customer for life


----------



## doulan77

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I would appreciate a PM with the Forum's Favorite AD info, too. Looking to 'scratch my itch' for a 2222.80. Thanks.


----------



## reaz

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone forward me the contact information for the forum AD?


----------



## pwalsh21

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Good gravy, please PM me the FAD info as well. Thanks to whomever is kind enough to answer all these PM requests!!


----------



## Christofero

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



subrosa said:


> Can someone please pm/email me the forum AD contact information? :-! Thanks!


+1 please...


----------



## Khran

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM me the FAD info as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amyn

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

May I please get the link for Forum AD. 
Thanks


----------



## DrNik

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Those of you who received the info - spread the good news! PM me please.


----------



## mkell

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

If someone would be so kind to share the forum AD with me, it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

PMs Sent!!


----------



## logicet

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Spread the news to me please!


----------



## JPS962

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

me too please!

thanks


----------



## mn63021

*Constellation - Double Eagle Question*

I am interested in buying Omega Constellation Double Eagle 1511.51 (Black dial) or 1511.30 (Silver). Could some one put me in touch with the Forum AD to get the best price like so many of you have already got. Thanks in Advance.

Regards.


----------



## Nicky G

*Who is the Omega forum AD?*

Color me stupid, but who is the Watchuseek Omega forum AD?

OK, so all of the recent Omega Speedmaster Pro ads in magazines and on TV have me hankering for the watch (3573.50.00 to be precise -- I'll take sapphire, thank you very much). I've also recently started helicopter piloting lessons, so heheh, I think a chronograph finally makes some sense.

:thanks*
*


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Who is the Omega forum AD?*

There is no forum AD but we do have a favorite AD.

Check for a PM and stay safe with those whirly birds.

Fr. John†


----------



## paddlefoot64

*Re: Who is the Omega forum AD?*

Please PM me also.


----------



## oickle

*Re: Who is the Omega forum AD?*

Can I get a PM too?


----------



## ORC

*Re: Who is the Omega forum AD?*

'un mas por favor'


----------



## Nicky G

*Re: Who is the Omega forum AD?*

Thanks folks! :-!

Now the question is.... hesalite versus sapphire? I'm seeing that some folks prefer the original model, some like the variant. Any quick summary of the pluses and minuses of each model compared to one another? :think:


----------



## jikan ga nai

*Re: Who is the Omega forum AD?*

Howdy, can I have a PM too? On the belated 2254 chase.


----------



## Rock

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please pm/email me the forum AD contact information?
Thanks~!!!


----------



## HomerJ

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Another lost soul looking for the favored AD.

Thanks in advance for the PM.:-!


----------



## Rock

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

sorry about post reply worng above. 
Can someone please pm/email me the forum AD contact information?
I want to buy speedmaste broad arrow. 
Thank you~!!!


----------



## stoli

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please send me the forum AD info as well? Do they sell just Omega or other brands as well?

Thanks


----------



## mr60hertz

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

If someone would be so kind to share the forum AD with me....THANKS!


----------



## audphile1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate an Autohorized Dealer info as well.
Thanks!


----------



## chuchichan

*Forum AD*

Hi,

Can someone either post or PM me a link to the Omega Forum AD?

Thanks.


----------



## bristlecone

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello. Could someone please PM me name and relevant details of the Forum AD? Thank you.


----------



## fkatz01201

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



bristlecone said:


> Hello. Could someone please PM me name and relevant details of the Forum AD? Thank you.


Hello. Could someone please PM me name and relevant details of the Forum AD? I am looking at getting a Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono. Thank you.


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I read in this thread that there's no "real" forum AD (otherwise I think the info would be posted instead of PMs and e-mails.

Well, I'll just add that the Forum AD for the WUS Hamilton and Anonimo forums also carries Omega. A lot of us have had great service from them so you may want to give them a try on Omega. (Get the info from the Hamilton or Anonimo stickies.)

-s-


----------



## jbdan

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please PM FAD to me. I am in the South East of good ole USA.


----------



## redeu

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi,
please also send me the info for the FAD, I'm after the Planet Ocean Big Size, and also possibly the Ladies Aqua Terra. thanks.


----------



## Mercuttio

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hey folks!

I am in need of some things, and I can't find my older PMs about the FAD. Could someone resend the info?

Thanks!


----------



## skmorganjr

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Looking for Forum AD info, recently purchased the Planet Ocean Big Size and looking to get some different bands.


----------



## J k

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



jmsrolls said:


> Yes, he ships internationally but you will be responsible for import duties and taxes.
> 
> Fr. John†


Thanks Fr John, unfortunately I love good watches (this forum hasn't helped :-d ) but I'm still a student so it means I have to find the best price. My guess is that even with the $600 or so of taxes it still might be cheaper!


----------



## jayknobs

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would like the AD info as well!

Thanks


----------



## beerthirty

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I also get this information? Could someone please PM the name and details of the F AD? Thank you.


----------



## matt.wu

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd certainly appreciate a PM as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## beerthirty

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

thanks Father John! Your "hello" was delivered.

For this of you who purchased a watch from the F AD...

What is your overall experience before and after the sale? Buying over the phone is stressful enough but add the cost of a new (never worn, unopened box) genuine watch makes you want to almost bite the bullet and buy local.

How was the watch packaged? Sealed in factory box? All paper work included? Warranty from Omega? Is it truly new? In other words, from the Omega factory to FAD to you with no other hands in the middle?

Thanks


----------



## audphile1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*



beerthirty said:


> thanks Father John! Your "hello" was delivered.
> 
> For this of you who purchased a watch from the F AD...
> 
> What is your overall experience before and after the sale? Buying over the phone is stressful enough but add the cost of a new (never worn, unopened box) genuine watch makes you want to almost bite the bullet and buy local.
> 
> How was the watch packaged? Sealed in factory box? All paper work included? Warranty from Omega? Is it truly new? In other words, from the Omega factory to FAD to you with no other hands in the middle?
> 
> Thanks


I just got a brand new 45.5mm PO and my experience was positive. Watch is brand new with all plastic still attached with all Omega cards including warranty card and even comes with an Omega Seamaster microfiber cloth which is sealed in plastic.

Bracelet was sized perfectly without me actually being there, just based on my wrist measurements I took.

It is really up to you where to purchase the watch - locally(add tax as well) or from the recommended AD. If you feel uneasy about it, then I guess buying locally for you is the way to go about this.

Also, your local stores may not have the watch you want in stock(usually they offer better deals on something in stock) and if they do, this will most likely be the one that was already handled and tried on by few hundred other people. So I would not keep my hopes up for a sealed, unopened box Omega. Dealers usually don't stock up on watches like this.


----------



## bclaud

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

_Can I also get a forum AD link? - email and phone please..._

_many thanks in advance!_


----------



## paulfess

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

New to the forum and looking for the FAD for Omega can someone PM/Email me the contact info for the FAD, thanks much
Paul


----------



## Crelm

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi,
New member here. I'm finally going to buy that Speedmaster I've wanted for so long. I too need the link to the forum AD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## calh22a

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi guys, great forum BTW. I'm in the market for a seamaster and would like details about the forum AD. Thanks for the help!


----------



## teku

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I've been reading and researching this forum for a while now.

Could I also get a PM with the forum AD?

If it helps I live in Australia


----------



## Boverlander

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Time to bite the bullet.. could someone please let me know the forum AD as well?


----------



## wolfman

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please PM with FAD info. In the market for a Speedy. Hitting the big 50 soon.


----------



## iksl714

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi everyone, new to the forums but have been lurking for a while. Looking to make a splash with my first quality watch purchase and am looking to buy a Speedy Pro!

If anyone could please PM me with the forum AD contact details, that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## catlike

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I can't believe the amount of requests here! I would count them, but that would point to me not having a life 

Yes I would like the details of the favoured AD via pm as well please.......


----------



## frank19989

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Looking for a speedy I would greatly appreciate AD contact info. Please send a PM.
thanks in advance


----------



## Tiny 73

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I too would like details of the forum AD please if someone would be so kind as to PM them to me.

I'm in the market for a speedy.

Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## Bald Eagle

*Authorised dealer - Shipping to the UK*

Hi everyone, a newbie from the UK about to purchase a Railmaster. Can someone PM me the details for your FAD .? It may be with the improving Pound/US Dollar exchange rate and a favourable discount that it may be more cost effective to deal with a US based dealer prepared to ship internationally even with duty to pay. You can get me on [email protected] in case I'm not yet set up for a PM. 
Have learned so much from the excellent and varied threads on the forums.


----------



## yl4507

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can anyone PM me the forum AD please?


----------



## Split-Personality

*Re: Authorised dealer - Shipping to the UK*

For some reason I cant help but think I saw somewhere that the esteemed FAD does not sell outside of the States im afraid.

This is not certain just a feeling, perhaps another member may be able to put you straight.

Incidentally, the RM is my first proper watch and I LOVE it!:-!

Went for the 36mm as I have tiny wrists, fits just right!

Have found myself thinking of my next Omega, when just before I bought the aforementioned I thought to myself I would never need to by another watch again............

Strange that!


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Authorised dealer - Shipping to the UK*

Our favorite AD ships internationally but the purchaser assumes full responsibility for all import duties/taxes.

Fr. John†


----------



## Statts

*Re: Authorised dealer - Shipping to the UK*

He does ship, but once you add on import duties, VAT etc it may not be worth it.
Try asking for 'your best price' from your local AD, I got 20% off both my PO and Speedy (bought seperately).


----------



## e99

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please send me a link to the forum AD as well? Thanks!


----------



## havran111

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I am another one with quite original request... could someone please PM me the forum AD as well? Thanks!


----------



## nematode

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please PM me with the AD info as well. Thank you!


----------



## J k

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too! Thanks!


----------



## dedi313

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

hi, this is my first post, can i have the FAD too? thx


----------



## ltcopley

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

PM me as well. Thanks!


----------



## macsrul

*Forum AD*

Can somme one send me the contact data for a forum AD?

Thanks


----------



## Top Jimmy

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone hook me up, I need the link too.
Tim


----------



## wklein

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Was wondering if someone would be kind enough for the FAD's information also...

Thanks!

Will


----------



## nbourbaki

*Re: Forum AD*

I would also appreciate the forum AD contact information.

Thanks


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forum AD*

PMs sent !!


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

PMs sent !!


----------



## wrxnofx

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me with our favorite AD info as well? Thank you!


----------



## pacent

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

May I have a link to the forum AD? Thanks


----------



## cpuny

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate the FAD info. Thanks for your time!


----------



## notloc08

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Could someone PM the forum AD info? I'd appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Nielsen

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can i have the link as well? Gracias


----------



## sleslie

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi, I'd also appreciate information regarding the FAD. Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Veitchy

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Add me to the list thanks. I'd like the info for the AD if possible.

And thank you in advance to the member/Moderator who is constantly checking over this thread and sending out all the PMs. Well done sir.


----------



## kramerica

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Another one that would appreciate the FADs contact info, thanks....


----------



## bearfodder

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Apologies for being the last in a long list of requests for the FAD details - been lurking here for a while and about to pull the trigger on a Speedmaster Professional!

If anyone could PM me them I'd be greatly appreciative.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eddieramirez

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd also like a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Knight In ATL

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hell all,
New member.
I guess I will use this thread to introduce myself. I am just really getting started in my modest collection of watches, in addition to my recent additions of a Bulgari Solotempo and Ebel Sport Classic, I have a Movado Gentry and a Bulova Marine Star.

The next piece I have really had my heart set on is an Omega Aqua Terra Quartz # 2317.30.00.

I had resigned myself to buying this on the grey market, but would much rather buy from an AD. Please PM me with info...thanks.


----------



## LWRN

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello all, I too am a long time lurker that came across this board a few months ago. This is indeed my first post, as I have never felt that I would have anything of value to add to the discussion. In fact, the only watch that I own is the one that I bought for my clinical rotations, as I needed something to assess pulse. I recently graduated with a Bachelor of Science in Nursing, and its now time to get a watch that I want, so I too would like the info about the FAD pm'd to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rosenkruez

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can I get the info as well?
Thanks.


----------



## aclaimsman

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Please PM FAD!


----------



## oickle

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I'm looking for a Planet Ocean. A PM would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HR F1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Looking to purchase new Planet Ocean, please PM me with forum AD info! Thanks!


----------



## Omega_SMP

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Love to know the FAD as well! I see another SMP in my near future! Thanks!


----------



## almaujo

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too please!


----------



## doctor_big

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I need a new strap for my speedy pro... Could I please get the contact info?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## aayellow

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I need a new Omega. Its been 5 years. Please send a PM


----------



## DM_downunder

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello All,

First post and having lurked for a while am prety made up on a 3573. I would love the details of the FAD if someone would be kind enough to forward.

Thanks,


----------



## brheron

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I just bought a 2231.50 from a local AD but for some reason I think I'm missing out not getting the 2254 as well....both 1120 movements, not sure if any are left out there. The speedy pro looks damned good too! I'm very interested in getting in touch with the forum's AD. Can someone please send me the info as well? Much appreciated!


----------



## bjamison01

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

would also appreciate a PM with FAD info. Thanks.


----------



## Axion

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd like the info for the Forum AS as well.


----------



## FLB03TT

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm new to the forums, not new to fine watches- Ulysee Nardin, Graham, Rolex- Want to get a SMP, would someone please PM me the FAD contact info.

Thanks


----------



## azerbyjam

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Would anyone be able to tell me if the forum AD ships outside of the USA? I'm assuming they're US based.

A PM with contact details would be appreciated


----------



## gambino 361

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

could someone please send me the info for the FAD please. Thanks


----------



## GearSlammer

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

can i have the FAD info PMed to me aswell?
thanks.


----------



## ronlgmt

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Me too. TIA!


----------



## AM2000

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone send me a link to the FAD please?
I "need" :-d another watch...

Kind regards!


----------



## Enoch

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Well I'm determined I'm going to add a Speedy Professional to this little lot.

And it'd be nice to buy from a well recommended source, so could someone send me the link please..


----------



## Zirotti

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Add me to the list as well. Looking for a 3570. Cheers.


----------



## avantgarde84

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

CONTACT FOR OMEGA FAD PLEEEEEEEASE? PM me or put it up here if possible!

I have read through each and every single page (all 18 pages) and still see ppl asking for details of the FAD!


----------



## paris1129

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone please send me a PM with the info as well? Thanks!


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

PMs sent...


----------



## trev.clark

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello - Brand new to the forum and also looking for the contact information for the FAD - Looking to pick up a PO in the next couple weeks.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## defaultuser

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I would really appreciate a PM with the FAD info as well...shopping for a seamaster...Thanks!


----------



## crypto80

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me with our favorite AD info as well? Thank you!


----------



## sidrox25

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can i have the FAD info PMed to me aswell?


----------



## jpilot

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I don't get it. Why not just tell people once, who this great AD is? Why the big secret? If I had a good experience, I would say so and give the shop some business. Example: I had some work to do on my house and Home Depot helped with hardware and tools. What's the big deal, 18 pages of send me a PM???
:-s


----------



## jmsrolls

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



jpilot said:


> I don't get it. Why not just tell people once, who this great AD is? Why the big secret? If I had a good experience, I would say so and give the shop some business. Example: I had some work to do on my house and Home Depot helped with hardware and tools. What's the big deal, 18 pages of send me a PM???
> :-s


The information is not posted at the specific request of the AD. We honor that request out of respect for him and the service he provides.

Fr. John†


----------



## G-Psych

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys, first-time poster after many weeks of pondering over a Speedy purchase. Would greatly appreciate it if someone could PM me the contact details of the forum AD as well.
Thanks!


----------



## zeroz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same as above, please PM me the details.

thanks!


----------



## ryo2120

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi. I ve been lurking on the forum for a bit. Really interested in an AT so if you could forward me the contact info of the FAD, I really appreciated thanks.


----------



## trac1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Another long time lurker would like the omega favorite AD. Thanks


----------



## chuchichan

*Forum AD question*

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to purchase a watch and was wondering who exactly the Forum AD is. Is it just one authorized dealer who is recommended by everyone here or are there a few?

If anyone could provide me some information as I am ready to purcahse a watch.

Thanks!


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD question*

There is no "Forum AD". There are favorites. I have my "*F*avorite *AD*" and others have theirs. I have PM'd you with contact info for my FAD.

Welcome to Omegamania! :-!

Fr. John†


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forum AD question*

OR you could buy grey market Amazon along with some cookies, a Wii game and a magazine subscription. <|

Me? I'd pay a bit more to be able to get a fresh Omega, full Omega package including Omega warranty and talk to the owner who actually knows the product he is selling. |>


----------



## jbdan

*Re: Forum AD question*



watchking1 said:


> Me? I'd pay a bit more to be able to get a fresh Omega, full Omega package including warranty and talk to the owner who actually knows the product he is selling. |>


+ 1 million :-!


----------



## watch-man7777

*Re: Forum AD question*



watchking1 said:


> OR you could buy grey market Amazon along with some cookies, a Wii game and a magazine subscription. <|
> 
> Me? I'd pay a bit more to be able to get a fresh Omega, full Omega package including Omega warranty and talk to the owner who actually knows the product he is selling. |>


Are you suggesting that AMAZON SELLS COOKIES? I must investigate!


----------



## rjoy

*Re: Forum AD question*

i went a long time looking on the web and also gone to a coulpe of AD stores and doing ALOT OF READING ON THE FORUM HERE and i ordered from our FAD. Couldn't be happier!!!!!


----------



## nbourbaki

*Re: Forum AD question*

I'm wearing the Seamaster I bought from the FAD and couldn't be happier. Very smooth deal, placing the order was easy, the FAD held shipment until I got back home and the watch was brand new with all the Omega packaging and the price was better than gray market. And to top it all off, the time was set to the second according to time.gov. I will buy from the FAD again, when I'm ready for an Aquaterra or PO. Highly recommended :-!


----------



## Texcowboy9

*Re: Forum AD question*

I purchased my PO and my wife's Lady Seamaster from the FAD. Great prices and transactions!|>


----------



## Mize

*Re: Forum AD question*

I purchased my 2254 from the FAD and it was a great transaction. I cannot emphasize enough the professional, courteous, helpful service. I would not hesitate to buy from him again if I was on the market for a brand new Omega or any other brand that he may happen to be an AD for.


----------



## Wellcraft

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

hello everyone

i have been lurking since yesterday as i do my research on my up coming purchase. So far i want to go with an Omega Seamaster the one called bond.. Simply because i like how the numbers are round circles.

i have read about FAD that everyone recommends on the forum and was wondering if someone could PM me his info so i can get in touch with him

i live in the US

thanks and God bless,
Jesse


----------



## Aquaracer1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Good evening! Could someone please pm me contact info for the fad? Thank you


----------



## spirals

*Re: Forum AD question*

Hi - I've been following the forums for a few months now, trying to figure out the cheapest way to bag the Omega I'm after, and given the prices over here in the UK it sounds like getting the FAD to send it to my hotel whilst I'm in New York for work next month sounds the best option.

Sorry to add to the hundreds of posts requesting it........ but can someone please PM me the FAD's details?


----------



## nGage

*Re: Forum AD question*

Hi, very interested in making contact with a FAD that comes recommended.

Thanks one and all.
Mark


----------



## chuchichan

*Re: Forum AD question*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks very much for all of your feedback.


----------



## MPsmp

*Re: Forum AD question*

I would also be interested in hearing recommendations for your FADs especially if they are within 100 miles of DC.


----------



## gaopa

*Re: Forum AD question*

I got my 2254.50 from Fr. John's FAD and could not be happier. His FAD is a great! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ksanders

*Re: Forum AD question*

I've bought a couple of watches and a really nice gold bracelet from the AD thats most recommended here.

His prices are very competitive with the grey market dealers, and you get all the benefits of a real Authorized Dealer.

I'll be buying from him again.


----------



## codeman

*Re: Forum AD question*

Hello all,

I've been watching the forums of late and am ready to purchase an Omega. Trying to decide between the 2264/2064 and the 2221 Bond quartz. Though, I must admit I'm leaning towards the 64's.

Could someone send me the info on how to contact a recommended forum AD in the Atlanta area?

Thanks, 
James


----------



## codeman

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, I'm in the Atlanta area and I'm thinking about purchasing my first Omega (2064.50, 2264.50 or 2221.80). Used or New. I'm looking for AD referrals with good reputations. Thanks.


----------



## jbdan

*Re: Forum AD question*



codeman said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been watching the forums of late and am ready to purchase an Omega. Trying to decide between the 2264/2064 and the 2221 Bond quartz. Though, I must admit I'm leaning towards the 64's.
> 
> Could someone send me the info on how to contact a recommended forum AD in the Atlanta area?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


Welcome James :-!

You came to the right place. Just send member "jmsrolls" a PM and he will be glad to provide that info.

Gorgeous choices you have there good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## ac/dc

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me too thanks, , , time for a Speedmaster !


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Well I guess I am the latet post for the *FAD* details. Thank you for your kind replies.


----------



## omegame77

*Re: Forum AD question*

Hello. I have been lurking on here for a while. This a great forum and I have learned a lot from you guys. I wish I knew about this site when purchased my wife's Constellations. o|

I am excited to pull the trigger on my first Omega (still did not decided whether Speedy 3220.50 or Seamaster Co-axial).

I don't want to make the same mistake twice, so I would greatly appreciate if somebody could help me out and send me the favored AD contact information. 
Thank you in advance :-!
Mark


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thanks for the fast reply and detailed help. This is a great place :thanks


----------



## Salmosalar

*Re: Forum AD question*

Ladies and Gentlemen; :-!

I am interested in a buying a new Omega AT, HV or HVAC. Would someone PM me with the FAD? I would like to get as good a deal as possible.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## shogo_ca

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

This AD is being SWARMED by hungry new omega customers ahah


----------



## ainx

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

could someone pm me the contact info for the forum AD? thanks


----------



## frogmella68

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same, I'm after a new Railmaster XXL, If somebody could send the AD please.
Thanks.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can I also get a PM with the name of the FAD and possibly a telephone number? Did I read correctly, he is located near the MD/DC/VA area?

Later,
Chrome...


----------



## kellen

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same here. Favorite AD pm please.


----------



## biotechee

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

May I also have a PM with the FavAD's name and contact info...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Flapless

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same here...Thanks|>


----------



## J_C_Denton1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys, Im thinking of Speedy purchase. Would greatly appreciate it if someone could PM me the contact details of the forum AD as well.


----------



## Cali kid

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking for a new 45mm planet ocean and would love to know about this forum AD! Can someone please send me this info too!!:thanks


----------



## houndoggie

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

What the heck.. I'll be in the market for a 2200.50 in a month.
Forum AD info requested, Please!


----------



## Gr8ham

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm adding myself to this bandwagon! FAD info requested please and thank you. Is there a favoured dealer in Canada by any chance?


----------



## orrie

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

hi, orrie here
i am in the market for the new ploprof.
could someone be so kind and pm me the name
of your favorite authorized dealer.
i promise ALOT of pics in return.
thanks


----------



## breakstuff

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

I´ve been looking around here for a PO, 2201.50. My first "real" watch.. :roll:
Thinking about getting it bought in Japan by a friend due to lower taxes than here (in Sweden). Is there any FAD, that you know and can recomend, that can ship overseas? Plz PM me.

Thanks.. :thanks


----------



## Rosscahill

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate the FAD details too please.

Wavering between a PO and a 300 M GMT......


----------



## justwatchme

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone send me a PM please? Thanks

EDIT: got it, thanks WUSOF


----------



## gforddo

*Omega FAD*

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and would appreciate it if someone would email or PM me the FAD for Omega. I was considering buying grey market/amazon, but have seen positive feedback on the site regarding the FAD. Thanks


----------



## loud223

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi All,
After lurking for a while I finally registered. Could someone please pm me the recomended AD? I'm looking at a day date speedy.
Thanks
Lou


----------



## MaltBeer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd like to try out this FAD as well could you please PM me the info too thanks!


----------



## Scalliwag99

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD details please, whoever sends a pm ..thanks David


----------



## OptyCT

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD info for me too please! Looking to purchase in the next few weeks.

***Got it, Thanks!!!***


----------



## ljg

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking to get a Titanium SMP. I would love to get the contact info of the forum AD please!


----------



## tabs31

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Myself as well please. Thx!


----------



## williamjay

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also like the FAD's contact info. Thanks.


----------



## SharpNJ

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I get the FAD's info too? Thanks.


----------



## Master2987

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello there. Long time reader, first time poster.

I am looking for FAD contact info. I need a quatation.

In the market for:
Brand - Omega
Model - PO 2909.50.82
Case size - 42mm
Strap - black rubber with orange stitch
Bezel color - orange
Numerals color - orange

Thank you!


----------



## atcana

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same thing here. Been reading for a while, but posting for the first time. I would also like to get the FAD contact info ... CAN-US exchange rates are getting very attractive 

Thanks!


----------



## malfa

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

hi can u please pm the FAD details also? tia!


----------



## AaronD81

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like the info too, please.


----------



## akasaka

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also interested in getting contact information for the mysterious AD :-d! The local jewelry stores I've seen are pretty expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## gsyyz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would love the FAD info as well, I live in Toronto, Ontario Canada.

Thanks.


----------



## stevodevo

*Still giving out FAD info?*

Interested in the alligator strap for a PO someone recently posted. Interested in contacting the FAD for this. Please send. Thanks to whoever is doing all this work! Good Karma to you.


----------



## slvrtorch

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello everyone,

Just joined to get re-aquainted with the great omega brand. Had a 2254 stolen out of my hotel in budapest about a year ago. Great city, but still a little of the wild west. Have now decided to get a 2512 or 2812, and would appreciate contact info for the site's preferred AD. I know they are discontinuing, but I love the design over the new ones. Please PM. Thanks, and great site ! Slvrtorch


----------



## le_paulo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi there - looking for a FAD who posts internationally (or any based in Australia... :-!)


----------



## Z-FREAK

*"Our favorite forum AD...?"*

Can someone PLEASE get me this information...thanks!


----------



## Z-FREAK

*Re: "Our favorite forum AD...?"*

Info received, thank you.


----------



## pandamonium

*Re: "Our favorite forum AD...?"*

Let me know, too! Thanks!


----------



## lagerman72

*Re: "Our favorite forum AD...?"*

Sorry to add onto this thread but I was finally given _permission_ last night to order a present for my anniversary. Been on here about a year, just reading, as I don't have a Omega yet but now it seems the time has come where I can join all of you. If someone could PM the info, I'd really appreciate it and will gladly post pix when it arrives. Thanks!

Jay


----------



## slvrtorch

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thanks to Fr. John and others, :thanks I now have a 2512.50.00 coming in the mail. The FAD is awesome and great to work with. Will post pics.


----------



## rskiba

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking to purchase another Omega but the local AD is not cooperating :-( Can I get the FAD info please?

Thanks,

--Rob


----------



## ah1963

*www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Hi Everybody,

I'm a new member but as all of you we have same passion of watches...After a while, I took decision to buy an Omega Speedmaster (Just hesitate between 1861 or 1863 movement but this is an other question...) but after somme research, I discovered those 2 websites where prices seem to be very good

http://www.watchlogic.com/noframes/om38735031.htm
http://www.authenticwatches.com/38735031.html

...so my question:

Do you know those 2 websites? Did you heard some comments about them? ...In short words, can we trus them? Do you think fakes sold with big prices? Grey market?

So, discussion is open and I already thank you for your comments and help.

Best Regards









AH

PS: I'm sorry for my english... this is not my mother language...;-)


----------



## DesertDog

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

I don't think that they sell fakes. At least Authentic Watches appears to sell legit gray market watches. There support/3rd party warranty is questionable based on some threads I've seen.

But the bigger question is why buy from either when you can find Authorized Dealers who match or beat the gray market prices?


----------



## kll

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Great choice on the speedie.

I don't know either sellers but I agree with previous comment on AD.

Also, independently of where you buy, both watches you pointed to are the speedie on the (very nice) leather strap. You might seriously consider buying the watch on the bracelet as getting it later would cost you considerably more (I think there is a ~$300 difference, but others can weigh in). Unless of course you know that you will never wear the bracelet and never sell the watch.

You can also find used watches in excellent condition for ~$1000 less than the prices you list. Another option to consider.


----------



## marcsp

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

I have that exact watch and love it on the strap. The forum AD is a better way to go than grey market, unless you go "slightly used" and can fin a much better deal.

Here is one that already sold, bu will give you an idea of pricing: http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=4735730&rid=0

mine was slightly less than this when I got it.


----------



## ah1963

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Hi There!

Thank for your answers...!

Stupid question....what is an AD...??? :-s

Best Regards

Alain


----------



## ijha

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I also need a PM from Forum AD. I am interested in Railmaster 36mm version.

Thank you.


----------



## WiscOmega

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

AD = Authorized Dealer. The WUS Omega Forum has an "official AD" located in the US. You can request the name be sent by Private Message (PM) and someone will respond.

Good luck with your purchase,


----------



## AAP

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



WiscOmega said:


> AD = Authorized Dealer. The WUS Omega Forum has an "official AD" located in the US. You can request the name be sent by Private Message (PM) and someone will respond.


The WUS Omega Forum *DOES NOT* have an "official AD". The recommendations given here are strictly those of the members handing them out. The "Favorite AD" has no official affiliation/relationship with this forum or any other (that I am aware of).


----------



## bassplayrr

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Great site. Long time lurker but first time poster. I feel bad making this my first post, but can someone please be kind enough to PM me with the FAD information? My fiance wants to get me a Speedmaster (3573.50) as a wedding gift, but she's been unhappy with our local ADs.

Thanks!


----------



## tgm1327

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

I had a recent very negative experience with "authentic" watches.com. They sold me a defective watch. I've taken advice from others out here and am paying an AD to fix it for me. Would never buy from them again -- rude, and at least what they sold me was a damaged or factory rejected watch.


----------



## groundhog

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

You can buy with confidence from Authenticwatches. I've bought 3 Omega's from them with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## pdgood

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Sorry to chime in after so many others, but I've been waiting and am finally ready to get a 2503.50. Can I get the contact info for the AD please? Thanks


----------



## Kura808

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

hey anyone mind sending me the info for the FAD =)
just wondering what kinds of deals to expect.


----------



## Cal

*Re: Forum AD question*

I'd like to get the FAD's contact info as well. If someone would send that info I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Cal

*Forum AD contact*

Can someone send me the contact info for the Forum AD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD contact*

Again, ladies and gentleman, there is no forum AD. There are favorite ADs but there is not a forum AD - never has been and is not now.

Fr. John†


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Forum AD question*

Again, ladies and gentleman, there is no forum AD. There are favorite ADs but there is not a forum AD - never has been and is not now.

Fr. John†


----------



## Pops3000

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys,
thank you for sending me the info for the *favorite ADs *
Best regards


----------



## ah1963

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Hi AAP,

Thank you for your reply....and to precise clarify some things because the problem is to trust what we see...It seems that it is difficult to find a trustable "Gray" dealer...so it seems it better to go directly to an AD and pay full price; it will be the price for certainty...to be sure what we can get.

Even second hand watches are difficult to evaluate...we can see private sailing watches and we have no proof if the pictures we see on proposals are realy pictures of the watch; and once we paid, what we can do if the watch we receive is a fake or out of service, broken...

I'm wondering if I will not go to an AD... more expensive, yes, but safer...

Anyway thank for your help.

AH


----------



## kll

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

I think the point was that you don't pay full price and it is (hardly) more expensive if you find a good AD.


----------



## AAP

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



ah1963 said:


> Hi AAP,
> 
> Thank you for your reply....and to precise clarify some things because the problem is to trust what we see...It seems that it is difficult to find a trustable "Gray" dealer...so it seems it better to go directly to an AD and pay full price; it will be the price for certainty...to be sure what we can get.
> 
> Even second hand watches are difficult to evaluate...we can see private sailing watches and we have no proof if the pictures we see on proposals are realy pictures of the watch; and once we paid, what we can do if the watch we receive is a fake or out of service, broken...
> 
> I'm wondering if I will not go to an AD... more expensive, yes, but safer...
> 
> Anyway thank for your help.
> 
> AH


To clarify further, the "Favorite AD" so often recommended here is, in fact, an Authorized Dealer for Omega. So, by buying from him, you have all of the same rights, privileges, and safeguards associated with a typical AD transaction. It's just that his prices are comparable to those of many grey market dealers. I only posted my previous comment to ensure that everyone was aware that the "Favorite AD" is not associated with Watchuseek and holds no official status here.


----------



## Z-FREAK

*Forum AD*

Father John...

Was cleaning out PMs and accidentally deleted info, please resend, thanks!


----------



## Cicindela

*Re: Forum AD*

As Father John would tell you , please remember that there is no forum AD, only a favorite AD. check your PMs


----------



## omega1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would appreciate if someone can give me the fav authorized dealer info. Not sure if it matters but I am from Orlando, FL.:thanks


----------



## Runitout

*Re: Forum AD contact*

Hi there - would love to know who you might recommend.

Thanks so much!


----------



## andreas.ks

*Re: Forum AD*



Cicindela said:


> As Father John would tell you , please remember that there is no forum AD, only a favorite AD. check your PMs


Is he able/willing to ship outside the US? If so, I'd welcome a PM also..


----------



## legaleagle

*Re: Forum AD*

can someone please PM me with contact info for Omega favorite AD? Many thanks


----------



## ghingus

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, I'd like to have the favorite AD contact info as well...thank you!


----------



## ae695

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please, be so kind to send me the contact info for the Forum's Favorite AD (FFAD). I am in desperate search for a 2255 and living in Europe.

In advance, :thanks


----------



## Paradox

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

....In search of my first Omega, and would really appreciate someone PM'ing me the Favorite AD's contact information as well...... Many thanks in advance for your assistance with this!


----------



## breakstuff

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

A PM to me also for an FAD in the New York area. 
Thanx. 
:-!


----------



## aki

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey, i am searching for:
Omega GTM 2234.50,
Omega Seamaster 2264.50

Please PM me. 
Location: Los Angeles

cheers


----------



## spangman

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I have been lurking for a while, I think I may be ready to jump...
Would someone please send me forum AD info??
Thanks


----------



## ACW

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please email the forum AD info. I am looking to get another omega to go with my speedy pro.

thanks


----------



## ah1963

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Why not....here are the prices of an AD in Belgium:

3873.50.31/ 3360 euro.
3870.50.31/ 2730 euro.
3573.50.00/ 3.430 euro.
3570.50.00 / 2.810 euro.

:-s

Best Rergards


----------



## Repeater

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If I can trouble someone for the coordinates of the Favourite AD in the U.S., it would be much appreicated!


----------



## aviate

*May I ask for the 'favorite' AD info as well?*

Thank you for your help.

Charles

[email protected]


----------



## Raez

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If anybody had a bit of time to send me the forum favorite AD(s), I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## groundhog

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

I'd also like to say that Essentialwatches.com are very reliable to purchase from. I've bought both a Rolex GMT Master and Ball Engineer from them with customer service.


----------



## KelvinC

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone send me the link to the FAD as well? I'm currently in the market for a 42 PO.

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## davidbii

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am in too...i need a link!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Jim Soloway

*Forum AD?*

I'm new here and I've seen reference to the "Forum AD". Can someone tell me more or where I'd find the info? Alternately I'm looking for a source for a mid-sized Railmaster on a bracelet (2504.52.00).


----------



## Joe K.

*Re: Forum AD?*

There is no "Forum AD", but rather an AD that is a favorite with many forum members.



Jim Soloway said:


> I'm new here and I've seen reference to the "Forum AD". Can someone tell me more or where I'd find the info? Alternately I'm looking for a source for a mid-sized Railmaster on a bracelet (2504.52.00).


----------



## DesertDog

*Re: Forum AD?*

There is no "forum AD.". There is a favorite AD that many people individually use, like, and recomend.


----------



## Jim Soloway

*Re: Forum AD?*

In that case, perhaps someone would be so kind as to send me a link or some sort of contact info. TIA.


----------



## watchking1

*Re: Forum AD?*

PM sent!


----------



## Ruche

*Re: Forum AD?*

I know I haven't been lurking in the forum for too long but maybe the FAD title should be changed to something like PAD for Popular or Prefered AD. It is very understandable that folks confuse FAD to mean forum AD and not favorite AD. Just my two cents ;-).


----------



## George Riemer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone be good enough to send me the contact information? That Liquidmetal PO looks really sharp to me!


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PM sent


----------



## Deacon211

*FAD in DC?*

Evening all,

Considering a PO Black/White for purchase. I understand that there is no sponsored AD on WUS but might someone have a suggestion of a favorite AD or one they recommend in the DC area? The local ADs are offering about 20% off MSRP, does that seem to be about the going rate?

Thanks for the help!

Deacon


----------



## jbdan

*Re: FAD in DC?*

hey hey 

PM member 'jsmrolls' he'll hook ya up


----------



## Hitman

*Fad*

Hi, this is my first post. Learned a great deal in the last few days reading this forum. Looking to get an omega for my wife. Also considering the Planet Ocean for myself. Can anyone pm the contact info for the forum favorite AD i've read about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## optimusrms

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can someone send me the fad info thanks


----------



## Legmaker72

*Need contact # for Forum favorite Omega AD please*

If someone knows the contact info for our favorite Omega AD, can you please pm me the information. I misplaced the number I had a while back. 
Thanks guys!
Chris


----------



## Top Jimmy

*Re: Need contact # for Forum favorite Omega AD please*

PM sent


----------



## dmunz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Ok, my turn to ask. PM with the FAD please?

TIA
DLM


----------



## pognog

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Can someone please PM me the FFAD contact details?

Would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ray C

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me too please!


----------



## manans25

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am looking to buy a constellation pair for my wedding if I can get a good deal. Can someone give me the contact of the forum's favorite AD?


----------



## SmYgo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, fellow omega lovers, I am about to buy an Omega to my future (ex)wife model: 3534.70.00 and would really appriciate the contact details to the Forum AD. Greetings from Sweden


----------



## daryllwin

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi. Could I have the FAD details too please? Thanks!


----------



## Arthur Chan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PM me forum AD details please!


----------



## Arthur Chan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD details please


----------



## watchking1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PMs Sent


----------



## watchandwait

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, Can someone please provide me this also?


----------



## Magic B

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

I'm interested in getting omega's forum AD contact, can someone help me?

Thanks in advance

Thomas


----------



## CFK-OB

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Yet another request for the contact details of the abovementioned AD.

Thankyou.


----------



## Antrax

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'll be getting my first Omega. So please let me know how to contact the "FAD". Thanks


----------



## wolberine

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello - Could I get the FAD contact info as well?

Alternatively - is there a NYC AD someone would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## siphysio

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Sorry to be a pain in the ar*e but could I have this also! (in the UK if poss please but if not....)
Thanks


----------



## eatDV

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too am looking for the FAD contact information.

Can someone PM me with the info?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris_R

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello - I would greatly appreciate the link to the FAD as well.

Thank you!


----------



## roadkingrider

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thanks, in advance, for sending me the contact info for the Favorite AD.

Happy Turkey Day!!!!!


----------



## David27615

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone please send me the FAD link/info as well. Thank you.


----------



## blama215

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



watchking1 said:


> Might try the Forum AD and save yourself a bunch of $$ over any local AD o|


Who is the forum AD? Thanks Brian


----------



## hunter

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone please send the AD info to me.|>


----------



## tantancw

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I also get the info on the FAD please?
Thanks.


----------



## SEK John

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me to please...thanks in advance.

John


----------



## nicknj

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

one more for the link please. sorry


----------



## mngambler

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would appreciate info. from someone....many thanks in advance


----------



## Bob_McBob

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please send me the info? I'm looking for a 3570.50. Thanks!


----------



## Driller

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Jumping on the bandwagon. Could I also get the FAD info. Thanks. Interested in the PO.


----------



## igotnolegs

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I doubt that they have a 2254.50, but I am wanting contact info for them in case they have one.


----------



## d_player33

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Link for me too please.

There is nothing in my area.

Thanks.


----------



## Thaddy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please send me a PM? I have a friend looking for an Omega, want to make sure he's treated right!


----------



## Georgeair

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me too, please! I'm really interested in a PO, and would much rather support someone here than in a remote city I don't even live in! No AD in Birmingham after BB&B closing.

TIA


----------



## typomaniac

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate contact info for the FAD


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



typomaniac said:


> I would also appreciate contact info for the FAD


Ck PM.


----------



## nickcaruth

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please PM me with the knowledge. Local AD offered $200 off the $3200 msrp... what a steal. Not to mention, they didn't know a single fact about any Omega or Tag I looked at. Thanks


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



nickcaruth said:


> Please PM me with the knowledge. Local AD offered $200 off the $3200 msrp... what a steal. Not to mention, they didn't know a single fact about any Omega or Tag I looked at. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jxz024000

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone pm me the forum favorite ad and what kind of discount they give?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



jxz024000 said:


> Can someone pm me the forum favorite ad and what kind of discount they give?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


PM sent


----------



## TyCarrerra

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, everyone. 
I'm looking to buy my first Omega, a Speedy Pro. Could someone please PM me the Favorite AD?

Thanks!


----------



## dan_m

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

'lo folks. I have finally narrowed my search down to a 2535.80 and would certainly like to see what the "FAD" might have. Could someone please PM with their contact info?

Cheers!

Danny


----------



## Syms

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey All,

Looking to help my aunt find tw Seamaster PO's for her two soon to be son-in-laws. Would someone be so kind as to provide the names of some great AD's they've dealt with that provide some good discounts too?

Lookinig for two 2200.51.00's

Oh and if anyone in Canada has experience dealing with a particular US AD, that would be even sweeter!

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## GY616

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

Can someone please PM me the FAD details, the AT 8500 is very much looking like my first Omega.

Thanks!!


----------



## maverick11

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM the info as well? Very much appreciated!


----------



## Paneristi

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all, if any of you have the time, could you please ping me your favorite authorized dealer? I hope to make a purchase very soon on my second Omega and would certainly appreciate the help. Thanks in advace


----------



## cal99

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking to buy my first Omega. Please PM me the Fav AD info also!


----------



## tobecontinued

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Also looking for the Favorite AD information. PM or email [email protected]


----------



## peetaw

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Finally found this thread! Can somebody please send me the contact info for the FAD?

Thanks!


----------



## neonroengen

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi Ladies, Gents

Could someone please send me the contact information of our FAD

thanks


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Both the last two gents have PM replies.


----------



## Sawbladz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also like this contact information please. Thank you


----------



## mark2000

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi
Sorry to jump in as well, I've been lurking on this board for a while and just registered as a member and would also be very grateful if someone could pm me his details.
Many Thanks Mark


----------



## Yakswak

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the contact info for the FAD as well? Thank you!


----------



## KarlFr

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would appreciate someone pm'ing the FAD details to me as well please! Thanks:-!


----------



## ddatta

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like to contact the FAD. Could someone PM me with the details please...


----------



## Gibson45

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone send me the info for the AD as well? I am interested in picking up a PO.

thanks,

please send to [email protected]

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



Gibson45 said:


> Can someone send me the info for the AD as well? I am interested in picking up a PO.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> please send to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Johnny


email sent


----------



## tbear1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the FAD? I am interested in an Omega. Thanks.


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

_"Can someone PM me the FAD? I am interested in an Omega. Thanks."
_
PM sent.


----------



## trucheli

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like to become a proud owner of a PO 2200.50. Someone please PM me with the FAD. Thxs.


----------



## Cicindela

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



trucheli said:


> I would like to become a proud owner of a PO 2200.50. Someone please PM me with the FAD. Thxs.


Done.


----------



## jojo1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same question -- If someone can send me a PM re their favorite AD, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## tbensous

*FAD Contact Details ?*

Hi,

I would be interested in getting the FAD details (I looked at the dedicated thread, but it's closed, so creating a new one). My dad is looking at getting a watch. It would be delivered in the US, so I guess the FAD could help ?

Could someone PM me the contact details ?

Thanks
Thierry


----------



## KidCharlemagne

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would love a lead on the FAD, too. First-time buyer here, my story here.
thanks!


----------



## trucheli

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I have the best AD as far as pricing and service out of Los Angeles, California. I believe he can do better than the Forum AD which is only 30% off plus shipping and if you pay with a credit card he would add the 3%.

PM me if you are serious about buying any time piece, they have over 80 brands.

I am not associated with them in any way, just a happy customer.


----------



## puding

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



trucheli said:


> I have the best AD as far as pricing and service out of Los Angeles, California. I believe he can do better than the Forum AD which is only 30% off plus shipping and if you pay with a credit card he would add the 3%.
> 
> PM me if you are serious about buying any time piece, they have over 80 brands.
> 
> I am not associated with them in any way, just a happy customer.


Hi,

Can you please PM me the AD details. Thanks


----------



## puding

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can some one please PM me the details of their FAD. I'm looking to get 2200.50.

Thanks


----------



## hitime

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone also please PM me the details of their FAD in London UK, as I'm looking to get 231.10.42.21.06.001.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Roy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Guess it's time for me to do a _me too_ for the PM for the FAD.

TIA!!!


----------



## savedbythebell

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi Gents,

Im looking to get The Omega Mesh for my 45mm PO , Can someone send me the info for the AD as well?

Cheers,

:thanks


----------



## Odysseas

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I get an IM with the FAD info also? Much appreciated.


----------



## krazyjoe66

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please pm/email me the forum AD contact information? Thanks!


----------



## watchingdallas

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I will appreciate a PM or email with contact info for the Omega Forum AD too. Thanks to who is sending all these PM's!


----------



## hiromitsu

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all,

I'd really appreciate a PM with info on the FAD and/or any good deals in the Southern California area. Thanks!


----------



## RockyMountainDave

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could PM me contact information for the Omega Forum FAD. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## planex

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Could someone please PM me the link for the FAD Omega dealer? Thanks!


----------



## glen1259

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone PM me the FAD on here looking to buy a Speedmaster. Thanks Glen


----------



## abanta4

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the FAD info. [email protected] Thanks for the help.


----------



## sardonix

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the FAD? I am interested in an Omega. Thanks.


----------



## BGS123

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would love to have some info on the FAD. Not many options in my area. 
Thanks!!


----------



## BGS123

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would love some info on the FAD. Not many options in my area. 
Thanks!!


----------



## JTK

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking for the contact info for our forum FAD. Thanks!


----------



## toffee36

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

I'd like the FAD info also pretty please!!


----------



## asian_kien

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone point me to the FAD as well? I just got my first Omega ( a Speedmaster Professional) and am looking to get a PO in the next few weeks! Thanks.


----------



## augjer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi!

I'm about to purchase a PO.

I'd appreciate a PM with contact info for our forum FAD. Thank you very much!


----------



## watchking1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PMs sent !!


----------



## chef19

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can someone please PM me the FAD contact info. Thanks.


----------



## bluedevils

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too am interested in getting a pricing from the FAD. Can someone PM me the into?


----------



## mwilson

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate a PM with the favorite AD contact info as well -- I'm looking to buy my first Omega and none of the ADs in town appear to have the model I'm after. Thanks!


----------



## frequentflier

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PM please? Looking for some hardware for my GMT. Thanks!


----------



## atxtj

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too would appreciate a pm with the AD info! Thanks for the help!:-!


----------



## vince330i

*Ready For My First Omega...*

Hey everyone,

I've been lurking the Omega forum for awhile now. Pining over originally the Seamaster Proffessional then the Planet Ocean.

I'm finally ready to take the plunge and purchase my first Omega watch! Unfortunately, the SMP (2254.50) is no longer available to be purchased new, so my interest has shifted over to the Planet Ocean (2201.50)!

I was hoping some of you could recommend me one of their favorite authorized dealers where I can get a good deal on a Planet Ocean? What kind of discount would be considered a an awesome deal for one currently? If anyone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for your help and I look forward to being an Omega owner soon!

Cheers.


----------



## flathead59

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate that information. Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Ready For My First Omega...*

PM sent.


----------



## Inq

*Re: Ready For My First Omega...*

Can someone help me with the contact info of the FAD?


----------



## kirkcw

*Forum's preferred AD*

Am in the market for a new Moon to Mars Speedy! Could someone kindly PM the AD's contact details? :thanks


----------



## whizbop

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Another one here looking for the AD info. Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## ssgg

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can someone PM me the FAD's details.

Thanks :-!


----------



## KatGirl

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PM sent


----------



## ssgg

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

thanks KatGirl.

Anyway, I forgot to add that one who is willing to ship internationally...


----------



## BrianVA

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Interested as well, 2010 is my year to finally get my first Omega with 8500 movement! Please PM. Thanks for sharing such great info.


----------



## pbreisch

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I will take the FAD info as well! Thanks in advance.


----------



## nm4710

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also interested in the FAD info.

Thanks!


----------



## EYEMAN49

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

About ready to take the plunge and am looking for the AD information as well. Thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## omega2020

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello All,
Just joined this forum a few minutes ago. Could someone send me the information for the omega FAD? Does anyone have some good AD (who provide deep discounts & good service) details around the MD, VA & DC area? I plan to purchase my first omega watch.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mol

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, could someone PM me the FAD information as well. Getting an AT as my wedding gift. Thanks!


----------



## KatGirl

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



mol said:


> Hi, could someone PM me the FAD information as well. Getting an AT as my wedding gift. Thanks!


 pm sent


----------



## chr15

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the FAD's info? Looking forward to getting an Omega Seamaster, mmmmmmmm.


----------



## nyther

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am also inquiring on purchasing an Omega, and would like someone to send me a PM of the Omega FAD link also.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## tanndonn

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, I am new to the world of Omega and am ready to purchase a PO. Would appreciate information regarding the FAD. Thank You.


----------



## AndyK

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the UK FAD?

Many thanks in advance.

Andy.


----------



## vince330i

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the info of their FAD to me as well? Thanks so much


----------



## andyman

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone could send me the information as well, it would be great!
I´m new to this forum and to the Omega world!

Thanks 
// Andyman

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vespid

*Re: How many here have purchased a watch from the FAD in the last month??*

Could someone PM me info on the FAD as well? I was curious how their pricing is for an AT 8500.

EDIT: Thanks for the info!


----------



## El Rey

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I get the info for the FAD as well? I'm looking to get an HV in the next couple of months to pair up with my ploprof. Thanks in advance.

Rey

edit: Thanks guys. Will report back once I get my next piece still recouping from the ploprof.


----------



## MFB71

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Could someone provide some information on the FAD ?


----------



## MFB71

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Could someone provide some information on the FAD ?


----------



## Eurosport

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

could someone PM me info as well?
thanks in advance


----------



## vbomega

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me too, please...:thanks


----------



## mikenyc

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am also interested in this favorite ad. Would appreciate the link or other contact info


----------



## DMB

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



mikenyc said:


> I am also interested in this favorite ad. Would appreciate the link or other contact info


You need to specify which favorite AD. Apparently their is a new favorite AD in town. So, now you have the Favorite AD (original recipe) or FAD East ... AND ..... the new FAD (the other white meat) or West Side FAD. With all these favorite ADs to choose from it's gonna be difficult to keep track of where my kickback is coming from. :-d:roll: (joking)


----------



## GaryF

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Well, in that case, could someone PM me the details of the FAD closest to Florida (if that's actually relevant)?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## wdigeorge

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. I just purchased a Omega Speedmaster Professional 3590.50...I believe a 1996 vintage? 861 movement...

I would be interested in finding out the FAD or AD for future purchases. I want to get a Seamaster or another Omega in the future. Thanks in advance for your help!

George


----------



## voltech

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi there,

can someone pls send me info on FAD I want to purchase an Aqua Terra. anyone experience problem from FAD shipping to Canada?

Thanks


----------



## WatchPark

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Sorry, same request, please PM with the recommended Omega FAD, I'm in the market for a Seamaster GMT.

Thanks.


----------



## TobyJC

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Has any Canadians bought from the FAD recently? curious about pricing on a PO. Please PM me if you can help!

Thanks!


----------



## Jmui

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please send me contact info for FAD I am interested in purchasing a 3573.50.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## prex2323

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

... and the same please, thank you!


----------



## Zippy Magic

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the FAD contact info as well, regarding purchasing a PO 42mm black/white?

Thanks!


----------



## prex2323

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



prex2323 said:


> ... and the same please, thank you!


Rec'd -- thank you, you know who you are


----------



## ssgg

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can someone PM me the details of the west coast AD. Thanks


----------



## solesman

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Is there an FAD for UK also. Can somebody please PM me there best dealer if not. Im London based. :thanks


----------



## Gumby

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi All

I am new to being a registered member (have lurked the forums for sometime) and am wondering if there are any Favorite Authorized Dealers for Omega in the Washington State (Seattle =P) area or if there are those that you have used before that are able to ship.

Please, PM me the details, thanks in advance


----------



## AndreasT

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I just saw this post as well... Please PM me the details as well.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## sammysy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please pm me contact for the favorite ad? Thanks a lot!


----------



## tastiger

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can you send PM me the West Coast and East Coast FAD? I live in California so I believe my buying from the East Coast would save in sales tax. What kind of discount can one expect? Thanks!


----------



## Zanotti

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey guys, I have been a long time lurker, enjoying the banter and information.

I see that there is a froum Favorite Authorized Dealer (FAD) that is typically Pm'ed out to members. I am in Philly but travel the East Coast fairly often.

I would pay a small premium to get to see the watch first and to get the guarantee. So, if someone could be kind enought to send me the link to the AD, I may be making a small purchase soon!

Thanks to all again,

Z


----------



## e60

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can anyone PM the US FAD info to me as well? I'm looking into my first Omega purchase very soon.

thanks!! :-!


----------



## starbai

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

great reviews and horrible reviews of authenticwatches.com--- what to do? what to do?


----------



## 3d Nirvana

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Go with the Fav AD! Can't be beat. Quality of service is second to none.

starbai- if there's bad reviews, I'd stay away!


----------



## Rippin

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



starbai said:


> great reviews and horrible reviews of authenticwatches.com--- what to do? what to do?


I don't see why folks would even consider buying from online gray-market dealers like authenticwatches.com when the recommended ADs from this forum can usually out-price the gray-market :think:

Really - the recommended ADs have a lower price, accept credit cards, AND you get the full manufacturer's warranty, plus great service. Don't be afraid to give them a call and get a best price quote. You'll be delightfully surprised.


----------



## starbai

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

These ADs are great to know but they're cost is a few hundred more than any gray market dealer i've come across so far.

Unfortunately i'm stretching my budget here for the grey market... purchasing from an AD is going to put what I want completely outta my range


----------



## Bromo33333

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



starbai said:


> great reviews and horrible reviews of authenticwatches.com--- what to do? what to do?


Given you are contemplating spending thousands of dollars, I would get it from an AD of some kind. If you want to buy it face to face, find your local AD. If you don't mind the internets for such a purchase, the Favorite AD sounds like a good choice given the pricing.

But all in all gray market to typical bricks-and-mortar AD discount is only a few hundred. In the grand scheme of things, this ins't that much. Especially if you plan on having the watch for a long time.


----------



## starbai

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



Rippin said:


> I don't see why folks would even consider buying from online gray-market dealers like authenticwatches.com when the recommended ADs from this forum can usually out-price the gray-market :think:
> 
> Really - the recommended ADs have a lower price, accept credit cards, AND you get the full manufacturer's warranty, plus great service. Don't be afraid to give them a call and get a best price quote. You'll be delightfully surprised.


Honestly the reason i was considering gray market is beacuse I didn't think the AD would actually be able to come close to the gray market prices.

I was HIGHLY mistaken!

I contacted one of the AD's and they did a WONDERFUL job... I will be purchasing from them this evening or tomorrow morning after taking a look at it in person this afternoon from a local retailer (who wont budge on msrp)


----------



## elfgixxer

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



groundhog said:


> You can buy with confidence from Authenticwatches. I've bought 3 Omega's from them with no problems whatsoever.


 Hi,

My brother bought a Speedy Broad Arrow GMT from Authenticwatches. My cousin just picked up a Planet Ocean from them as well. Both ended up being nice watches for much less than what an AD wants for them.

In my experiences an AD isn't going to budge on the price. You pay for getting to toss a bunch of $ around infront of a hot chick sales associate at an AD. which is kinda fun I must admit.

M


----------



## elfgixxer

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



Rippin said:


> I don't see why folks would even consider buying from online gray-market dealers like authenticwatches.com when the recommended ADs from this forum can usually out-price the gray-market :think:
> 
> Really - the recommended ADs have a lower price, accept credit cards, AND you get the full manufacturer's warranty, plus great service. Don't be afraid to give them a call and get a best price quote. You'll be delightfully surprised.


In my experiences, the AD can't even come close to gray market.


----------



## Rippin

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



elfgixxer said:


> In my experiences, the AD can't even come close to gray market.


Did you try out the recommended ADs on this forum? Their prices are definitely better than authenticwatches.com.


----------



## fredi.85

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Do these recommended AD-s transact business with Europeans? Authenticwatches does and it is an important point.


----------



## Rippin

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



fredi.85 said:


> Do these recommended AD-s transact business with Europeans? Authenticwatches does and it is an important point.


I don't know about that one. A quick phone call to them will give you the answer.


----------



## fredi.85

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*



Rippin said:


> I don't know about that one. A quick phone call to them will give you the answer.


Could you send me a pm suggesting a forum-friendly AD?

Anyone else, who knows about an AD who trades to Europe too?


----------



## z80x86

*Ad - 3570.50*

Hi Everyone,

Great forum. I am in the market for a new Speedmaster 3570.50. I hear talk about a FAD. Can someone please fill me in?

Thank You


----------



## MJMDMD

*Re: Ad - 3570.50*

Sounds like I am one of the many looking forward to becoming an Omega owner. Don't hate on a newbie asking for the umteenth time for a PM of the West Coast and East Coast FADs...thanks in advance!



z80x86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Great forum. I am in the market for a new Speedmaster 3570.50. I hear talk about a FAD. Can someone please fill me in?
> 
> Thank You


----------



## Levko

*Re: www.authenticwatches.com and www.watchlogic.com*

Hi All, can someone PM me a fav AD? Thanks folks,


----------



## Heky

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me contact for AD, please? Thanks a lot! ;-)


----------



## Eatman

*Question about Forum AD*

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anybody from Vancouver, BC had any experiences with the forum AD that they could share with me. I'm interested in purchasing an omega timepiece, and am trying to do my homework before I jump into it. From what I gather so far, is that he's an awesome guy to deal with, but USA->CAN is the question, does he ship and would it be worth the while or should I just shop around here locally.

Any help would be great, THX!


----------



## jbdan

*Re: Question about Forum AD*

Best way is to just give him a ring and ask....he loves to talk watches...ask him what you want and what he can get it to you for. PM (private message) Fr John aka member "jsmrolls" for the FAD contact info and GL


----------



## katmando

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Here I sit at the bottom of a mountain of posts, wondering, "who is the FAD?"

If you got this far down the thread and see my post here, and know who they are, please PM me with that info. I would sincerely appreciate it.
:thanks Kat


----------



## MJMDMD

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could anyone PM me with this West Coast FAD? Getting excited about my upcoming purchase! Thanks.



katmando said:


> Here I sit at the bottom of a mountain of posts, wondering, "who is the FAD?"
> 
> If you got this far down the thread and see my post here, and know who they are, please PM me with that info. I would sincerely appreciate it.
> :thanks Kat


----------



## jeffff

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate a PM stating the:

FAD: favorite authorized dealer

OR

FAD: forum authorized dealer

If they are the same, even better:-d. I'm in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## sunspot2013

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I please be enlightened about the identity of the FAD? Thank you kindly.


----------



## militaryfan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys I'm desperate for a Moon to Mars Speedy. Can someone help me out with a FAD. I live in Australia.


----------



## smoz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Is there a FAD in London? I am getting close to pulling the trigger on a Speedy Pro.


----------



## PSUmech

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the info on the FAD (I am in Pennsylvania if that matters). I am pricing an omega for me and a tag for my wife.

Thanks!


----------



## rkivie

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I have been bitten by the Speedy bug.

May I get a link to an FAD that would ship international please?

Heheheh I do admit I could be getting a bit out of hand here, considering I only got this two weeks ago from a local AD:


----------



## david_place_834

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hmm, seems there may be another FAD for us. I have always communicated with the AD which was mentioned when the original post was made maybe 2 yeasr ago. He is a fantastic communicator.

Can someone give me a PM as well?


----------



## Bandit1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Seems I'm a little late on the contact question. Can someone PM me with the FAD/AD contact info also? Thanks--John


----------



## catnip

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi everyone , could i please get the details for the FAD , looking to purchase a PO cheers.


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



Bandit1 said:


> Seems I'm a little late on the contact question. Can someone PM me with the FAD/AD contact info also? Thanks--John





catnip said:


> Hi everyone , could i please get the details for the FAD , looking to purchase a PO cheers.


PM's sent. |>


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Sorry! My bad


----------



## RashidD

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Who is the forum AD?


----------



## Lymmlad

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm new to the forum and based in the UK. Will the forum AD send to the UK or do you know anywhere good over here you could recommend? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jay_spec

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like the contact info also please.


----------



## grey17

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me with the FAD contact info also (east coast)? Thanks


----------



## EPGOS

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM info for the FAD in Las Vegas please. Much appreciated!


----------



## juggybear

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, can someone PM me the FAD? Thanks!


----------



## risico

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

too bad the FAD doesn't reply to emails, at least not mine... calling is basically out of the question due to time difference since I'm in Europe


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Sorry! My bad


----------



## SomethingReallyCool

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi guys, could you please send me the contact details as well?


----------



## sam1986

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please PM me the link/info

thanks.


----------



## ChrisGooch

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could I please have the info Pm'd as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Doggy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi All;

Long time lurker, first time poster Doggy here. If it's not too much trouble, can someone shoot me the FAD contact info too? I'm still not quite broke enough!

Thanks!

D.


----------



## powerhouse

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, new guy here too. I would also like the FAD info if possible. Would someone please PM me with it?


----------



## TimeforLunch

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the FAD? Thanks!

New member and looking to buy another Omega. I will be in Tampa and Orlando in April if that helps, and if someone has their favorite AD and expected discount %, please let me know.


----------



## MDarkie

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey guys. I'm looking to get my fiance an omega before the price hike. Could someone PM me the info for the FAD? Thanks in advance


----------



## JGS

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Gosh there are a lot of requests....

Please add me to the list. Can someone please send me the Forum's AD?

Thank you.


----------



## mikee.805

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I need a PM to the FAD also.
thanks in advance. :-!


----------



## plk7

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone please PM me this AD's information as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nu2seiko

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Gentlemen, finally got the funds together to pick up a PO 45.5mm. If someone would kindly pm the details for the fad, I would be truly thankful.

Thanks in advance,
Simon


----------



## srjenkins

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

One more time (but my first time), please.:thanks


----------



## fayed

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I´d like to FAD info please. Looking to scoop up a PO while visiting the US for a few nights. Thanks
Maybe someone has experience with shipping to a hotel as well ?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Sorry! My bad


----------



## Mockingbird

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would somebody kindly please pm me the info for the FAD?


----------



## UTC-8

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd like a PM for the FAD too. I'm also curious how this is established? It would be great if whoever PM's me would also include why the retailer is currently considered the "FAD". Thanks.


----------



## creed

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like to know the FAD too, please PM me. Looking to get a 42mm PO soon.


----------



## Slant

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can I be in the secret club too please?


----------



## Omega-3

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



UTC-8 said:


> I'd like a PM for the FAD too. I'm also curious how this is established? It would be great if whoever PM's me would also include why the retailer is currently considered the "FAD". Thanks.


I concur. FAD info and why he/she is the most favorite of AD's would be much appreciated.

Someone please PM me!


----------



## watchPO

*Contact info for the FAD*

Im interested in a new P.O. contact info for the FAD would be appreciated.


----------



## Verist

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I think its time for a PO 45, if anyone could suggest (via PM etc.) a AD as I live in Mississippi and there are no dealers here 

Thanks in advance-


----------



## heynow

*Omega FAD*

can someone please pm me the info, thanks in advance!


----------



## kc2kth

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please pm me this info? Looking to purchase a Speedmaster soon. thx.


----------



## Kivas

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the info as well? Thanks


----------



## TheMikeOfSteel

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Can someone please send me the info for the FAD?

Also, if anyone knows of any good dealers in the NY area, that would be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## truea

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am also looking the Forum AD

Thanks


----------



## dbhmgb

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Okay - I need the FAD information as well - could someone please PM me the info? Thanks in advance!!!

Dan


----------



## CivilBen

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Wow this thread is huge. The FAD must be awesome. Could someone please forward me the contact info? It's time for something new. :thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

SOrry...Wrong post.


----------



## hunhyung

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, I just signed up after making a Tag purchase and would now like to make a Speedmaster 3221.30 purchase. Can somebody please, please send me the FAD contact? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CanadianWookie

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello Everyone!

I've also been in the market for a Speedy Pro, and was wondering if anyone could PM me the FAD contact info.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## CanadianWookie

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hello Everyone!

I've also been in the market for a Speedy Pro, and was wondering if anyone could PM me the FAD contact info.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## tlp

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm interested in a new P.O. would someone be kind enough to PM me contact info for the FAD would be appreciated.


----------



## L Dog

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Will someone please PM me the info on the FAD also? Thinking of a Speedy Pro. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FSF17

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

I'd appreciate the link as well... Looking for a PO...


----------



## MitchGT

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the contact info for the FAD please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## max723a

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Also looking for the FAD information for my new PO. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jganxta

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone send me the contact information for a FAD that is West Coast, preferably?

I want to get a PO to replace my Seiko dress watch.


----------



## pokpok

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the contact info for the FAD please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BriKMan45

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area and am looking to buy a Moon watch. Can someone please PM me the contact info for the FAD as well, please? Thanks!


----------



## bmwpower

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for contact info of the FAD, let me know and i'll be sure to pay it forward!!


----------



## Sebore

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

First time poster here, been lurking for quite a while but haven't felt knowledgeable enough to contribute. Considering getting myself a speedy pro and would greatly appreciate a PM with the info for the FAD.

Thanks!


----------



## agruiz11

*Re: Buying from AMAZON*

Can I get the FAD info????


----------



## hocwerks

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, I would like the forum AD's information as well please.

Many Thanks


----------



## octaviakk007

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi for everybody. I would really appreciate the contact information of a Forum AD at my PM. Thanks.


----------



## dannyboy22

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey everyone I live in the VA/DC/MD area and I was looking to pull the trigger on either the PO or the black bond. i've been to a few AD's in the area been getting between 10-20% off MSRP so far. can anyone recommend me a few favorite AD's in the area or in general? ex. the forum fav. AD? any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## dennisjs

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hate to be a broken record, but I would really appreciate someone sending me the contact information for the forum's favorite AD.

Thanks much


----------



## Franky27

*Re: Buying from AMAZON*

hey i am new here and looking to get a double eagle chrono, is it possible to get some contact details for FAD..not sure myself how to contact one..thanks in advance!


----------



## ATX_FJ

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the FAD info as well?

Also, does Omega release new models yearly? If so, what is the release schedule?


----------



## Therent

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

As with these other fine individuals, I'm looking to purchase a new Planet Ocean and would greatly appreciate a PM with the FAD's information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JarrodS

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for an SMP. Please send the FAD info - I'll pass it along when it's my turn


----------



## pexus

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



JarrodS said:


> Looking for an SMP. Please send the FAD info - I'll pass it along when it's my turn


me to...please send me FAD info...pm me please...


----------



## T-Mack

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

need the info please

:thanks


----------



## MHe225

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I could use the same info too; looks like my wife will be getting an Omega for her birthday. I'm glad I asked which one *she* wants; I had guessed the model (Speedmaster Reduced Automatic) correctly, but not the color.

Her current top 3 is:


3834.78.38 - (Orange)
3834.71.33 - (Baby Blue)
3834.74.34 - (Pink) 

I'd figured the same trio, but had ranked them 2, 3, 1 respectively. Goes to show how well I know my wife after 19 years ...... :think:

RonB


----------



## balfor

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

could i get the FAD info as well please?


----------



## Gammaomega

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could i get the forum AD info via PM please? Im from europe, looking for some sort of seamaster


----------



## 4counters

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Also looking for the FAD contact info, if someone could please send me the details. Many thanks!


----------



## jbbighorn

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can I get that PM too? Thanks.


----------



## ShnLogCon

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM me the FAD as well. Thanks


----------



## teh POD

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd like the FAD info as well. Much appreciated if someone could forward the info. Thanks!


----------



## shera

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

My New York FAD: http://www.moonliteinternational.com/


----------



## ms932

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking to get a mid size Seamaster Pro for my wife. I would appreciate the contact for the FAD! Thanks.


----------



## GA400

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi Everyone!

If someone can PM me the forum favorite dealer info, I would appreciate it. :thanks

Thanks,

Rich
GA400


----------



## Del

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello all. Been browsing the site for a couple of weeks now, and can't thank you guys enough for the great info. I'm now ready to purchase my first Omega. I have my eyes on a Speedmaster.

Could someone please send me the favorite AD? Thanks.

I will post pictures when I receive, and also do my part to pass along the FAD in the future.


----------



## roo82

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would greatly appreciate a pm for contact info of the fad.

Thanks!


----------



## camb66

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



roo82 said:


> I would greatly appreciate a pm for contact info of the fad.
> 
> Thanks!


Ditto


----------



## SuperD4k

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same here can someone send me the info for the FAD?


----------



## Lymmlad

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone drop me the FAD info please? :thanks

I'll do my part and pass it on in the future!


----------



## blackdragon72

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

One of my friends is looking to buy an omega woman constellation watch, preferably less than $1500. Much appreciate PM for FADs who will ship to CA. Suggestions on the models are also appreciated.


----------



## Victorinox

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, I'd also appreciate information regarding the FAD. Thanks.


----------



## tom_hanx

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

+1 request for info: I will be needing it fairly soon


----------



## etn06448

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also looking for a women AT automatic within a week. Please send FAD. Thank you so much. I'm in sacramento


----------



## former_usmc

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone could PM me the FAD, that would be awesome. thanks!!


----------



## JakeK

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

This is my first post, but i've been reading the Omega Board for some time now and I'm about to walk into one of my local Omega AD's this week to inquire about purchasing my first Omega which will also be my first high end watch. Can someone please send me the name of the Favorite AD, so that in case purchasing from my local AD doesn't work out, I can still purchase an Omega from a reputable dealer?

Thank you very much!

Jake


----------



## cheweric

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Long time reader, first time poster... about to pull the trigger on my 2nd Omega, could someone also please PM me the Omega FAD info? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mozzkee2

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



Victorinox said:


> Hi, I'd also appreciate information regarding the FAD. Thanks.


Me, too! Please PM me on the FAD info. Thanks in advance.:-!


----------



## abauer

*Forum AD*

Hi, I am new to the forum and am very close to my first high-end watch purchase of a SMP sapphire sandwich. I was considering the grey market but would prefer to go with an AD if I can get a good price. Can someone shoot me the contact info for the forum AD? Thanks in advance. -AB


----------



## CdnFarmer

*Re: Forum AD question*

would someone be able to provide me the contact info for the favored AD pls.
I'm interested in getting the Seamaster PO 2201.50, and trying to find prices, any ideas on what price range I should be looking at from GM or FAD?


----------



## M11united

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey, I am new to this forum and would like to get a speedy soon. Can any one also PM me the contact information of the FAD? Thanks!


----------



## chasro

*Forum Favorite AD*

I'm doing some searching on buying advice and saw some discussion of a forum favorite AD. Could some one give (post or PM is fine) his/her info.

On a related note, if you know of a good thread/article with buying advice, let me know. Not sure what I want yet, but am looking at both new and pre-owned (that is what PO stands for right? )

Thanks.


----------



## chasro

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could some one PM me the info for the forum AD?

Thanks.


----------



## stevie_b

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Just started making some coin and am now in the process of buying my first watch. I've done my due dilligence (ie. 25+ hours of wus browsing) and have my sights set on a speedmaster now I just need to find the best deal out there.

I live in southern Ontario but am more than willing to travel to either michigan or western new york if the chance arises. So it would be greatly appreciated if someone in the same area can forward me their favourite AD contact.

Regards,
-Steve


----------



## smbrown325

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate contact info for the FAD or any recommended Omega AD in Northern Virginia / Washington, DC metro area. Cheers!


----------



## AVT

*WUS Omega AD - can someone PM me their contact info*

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for the Omega AD that many use on WUS that usually gives us 30%. I have several right now, but my AD dropped the line about a year ago.

Thanks in advance,

Mike (AVT)


----------



## mines13

*FAD contact info?*

Please PM me the FAD contact information, thank you. |>

(thanks for moving my post)


----------



## anewby

*Re: Bought my first high end watch. The moon watch*

Would appreciate someone sending FAD info. Thanks


----------



## Seraph

*Re: Bought my first high end watch. The moon watch*

I would also appreciate it if I could get a PM with the information.

Thanks!


----------



## Chibatastic

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please pm me a link for the Omega FAD?

Thx


----------



## Ing.OJR

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

could you send me the link to Forum AD?

Thanks


----------



## Ing.OJR

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could you pass on to me the link for FAD?


----------



## modalsaliency

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate the contact information as well, if anyone is generous.


----------



## joebloe

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

Would someone kindly PM me contact details for the favourite AD?

Thanks,
:-!


----------



## Gasman118

*Fad*

Hey guys,

could someone PM me with the FAD contact details please.

:thanks
:thanks
:thanks


----------



## Cicindela

*Re: Fad*

Try him now.


----------



## Gasman118

*Re: Fad*

Thanks to the two guys who PM'd me.


----------



## PeterA

*Re: Fad*

would be very pleased if I can get the contactinfo to

Cheers!
Peter


----------



## jimmiem88

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would highly appreciate it, if someone could pm the link for WUS forum favourite AD. Thanks


----------



## ksrao_74

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi
Im looking for a SMP around Paoli, Pennsylvania, 19301. Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. Looking for a good deal cuz this is gonna be my FIRST Omega.


----------



## dmlv

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, 
I am new to the forum and to this point have been educating myself about Omega's. Thank you all!

Could someone send me a link to the favorite AD for Omega?


----------



## dorien

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi I would also like the info on the FAD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bacari

*Re: Fad*

I would greatly appreciate a PM identifying the FAD. Thank you, thank you, thank you. Looking to buy an Omega in then next two weeks.


----------



## gigi_cro

*Re: Fad*

could i please get the valuable PM with forum AD's info/contact.. tnx!


----------



## Golf Nut

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Will someone please PM me the favorite AD's contact information? I'm Planet Ocean shopping...

Thanks!


----------



## A E Numan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

would you please send me the "FAVORITE" AD for Omega?....


----------



## rgrountree

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too would like to have the contact info - phone and email for the Favorite authorized dealer. Can someone please PM me? Thanks in advance

Rawlins


----------



## rocastro71

*Forum AD for Omega watches???*

Anyone know an AD here in the forum selling Omega watches???


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Forum AD for Omega watches???*

There is an AD that many members here have dealt with, BUT this AD is NOT the Forum AD. Merely an AD that is a favorite among forum members here. 
I'm sure a mod (or maybe all four of 'em) will be along soon to explain it in better terms.
Best of luck with your Omega purchase.:-!


----------



## pvag

*Re: Forum AD for Omega watches???*

Hi all, new to this forum and interested on buying a Planet Ocean. Can anybody PM me or email me links of their favorite dealers? thanks.


----------



## socal44

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Another one here looking for the AD info. Thanks in advance


----------



## rocastro71

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Couldsomeone also PM me the forum AD's contact info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JBensyl

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Well I might as well get this info as well as I seem to be addicted now! Thanks for the disease! and the info!


----------



## fourfourtwo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Guys - mulling a PO (2201.51.00) - would appreciate any links to an AD favored by the Omega cognoscenti on this forum.

Many thanks - [email protected]


----------



## rfranca

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PLEASE send me this information too 
thanks


----------



## RotaryRider

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM me information on preferred or favorite AD/ADs for Omega? Much appreciated....


----------



## Wooz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

While someone is at it, could someone send a PM my way as well for the forum favorite?


----------



## albertw23

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

looking to get a speedmaster. can someone also PM me the contact info for a FAD? thanks!


----------



## lancer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am also looking to get a Seamaster; could someone PM me the info for the fav AD? Thanks!


----------



## rayleeis

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the link to FAD also?!!
thanks


----------



## Paco II

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the link to FAD? thanks!


----------



## TNBoiler

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Gonna make a purchase. I'll need the info as well. Thanks!


----------



## aus71383

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Another new guy asking for the Favorite Authorized Dealer's contact information - and an approximate idea of the % under MSRP if its convenient.

I've been shopping around online for a new 3876.50.31 and I don't think I can help but buy one - now I'm in the shopping phase.

A PM with the info would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Austin


----------



## jayjay1986

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can someone pm me the fad as well?


----------



## DF49620

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone email me the FAD info as well please.

[email protected]

Thank You,
~Dustin


----------



## MS8367

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi I'm actually posting for my soon to be wife who's letting me choose my wedding gift (she decided it was going to be a watch, but which one is my choice). Can i get the FAD contact info as well? Looks like I'll be joining the ranks of all you PO fanatics :-!


----------



## Deswordfish

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

would like to recive some fad info as well


----------



## MS8367

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

thanks for the quick responses guys


----------



## Ichiro51

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Another request for the FAD, if it's not too much trouble. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jake613

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Have searched High and low to try and find the Forum AD's contact details..would someone mind PM'in me the info as this seems to be the way it is communciated..

Thanks and best regards


----------



## jake613

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

ME as well I would like to use the favorite dealer as well if someone could PM me with the info. Ready to pull the trigger on PO xl!


----------



## oddy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Yet another new guy asking for the fAD's contact information.

Looking to get either the 3570.50 or the 3210.50 so that I can give my aging cal 861 speedy a rest.

Thanks


----------



## Gavsta

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Yet another guy after the FAD's details.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noremedy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone send me the 'favourite AD' information also. Thanks.


----------



## pwallace

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please send the FAD contact info my way as well - thanks in advance!


----------



## Gavsta

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thanks for the help with the info guys.


----------



## oldwest

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also greatly appreciate the info on the Favorite AD please PM me! Thanks very much!


----------



## HomerT

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Even though there is no " Official FAD", I would like to know whom the majority FAD is? I am interested in getting a PO. Email or Pm would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blue575

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

new here. Can I get that info too?

AD? Auth Dealer, I'm guessing. Anyways, looking for a 42 PO.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Somerset

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the FAD's info please.
Thanks in advance


----------



## vxnguyen23

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

also looking for the F.AD's link. please send me a pm with the info. thanks in advance!:-!


----------



## jcarthy16

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Time to purchase a Speedmaster Pro for my old man, could I possibly get the details of the Favourite AD.

Many thanks.


----------



## Jaeger76

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am headed over to the States late next month for a conference. My wife has given me the go ahead to purchase a Speedy Pro as a gift to celebrate finishing my doctorate. Hoping to make the most of the favourable exchange rate. Would greatly appreciate it if someone could send through the contact details for the FAD. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shindig

*looking for the "favorite" dealer*

Can someone send me the favored dealers contact info? Thanks.


----------



## ksrao_74

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Does the FAD ship the watch overseas(INDIA)? Payment will be done by my sister in Pennsylvania.


----------



## andeei

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



watchking1 said:


> Might try the Forum AD and save yourself a bunch of $$ over any local AD o|


Could you send a PM with the link to the Forum AD please? :-!


----------



## Arlo~

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could some one please send me the contact info for the FAD. I am finally able to make the purchase of my first Omega, which I am looking forward too.

Thank you very much.


----------



## TitanCi

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello everyone! I just bought another Omega, and I'm still indecisive about the Speedmaster I just got or if I should go with the PO. If someone will be so kind as to provide me this AD contact info, and if the price is right, I may just go with the PO instead! I will be frequenting this forum alot now, so please help a fellow enthusiast out!

Thanks!

John


----------



## FiXXXer776

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone send me the info as well please?


----------



## halo0309

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

could someone please send me the FAD info? Just bought myself a PO and have now been bitten by the bug ...

Many thanks!

/A


----------



## TitanCi

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thanks for the reply, now I have to wait on the return to clear my card and I'll be getting that new P.O!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## lksseven

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello. I'm 53, been wearing a Rolex Daytona stainless black face from 1998 to 2004, then sold it to a friend when I got the chance to buy a Rolex Daytona stainless white face. Gorgeous watch. But, my 'no longer young eye balls' have started having trouble clearly distinguishing the light-gray watch hands against the backdrop of the light gray mini dials on the watch face. So my plan is to sell my Rolex (sigh), buy an Omega PO with a black face, big light colored hands, and orange numbers, and pocket the money difference.

I am an owner/wearer, not a collector. On principle #1, my preference is to buy from an AD. Also, on principle #2, I'd prefer to not spend any more than I have to spend in order to adhere to principle #1.

And so, on that point, I'm asking for some help on this forum to find an AD who will give me a reasonable discount.

I appreciate your help - and this forum. I was initially interested in the Broad Arrow GMT, but the wealth of information available on this forum about the problems of the 3300/3600 movement has diverted me to the PO and its 2500 calibre (and I'm finding as I age that a simpler, cleaner watch face is becoming my preference)

ps - I've been lurking here for several months - this is my first post.


----------



## ttobul

*Please PM Preferred Dealer - in DC I recall*

Could one of you kind readers please PM me the contact details of the preferred / authorized dealer you all work through. I have decided on a new PO - need to close on 45 or 42 mm - but ready to buy. Thanks.


----------



## garf13ld

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, I am a newbie here. I am interested in the Seamaster Aqua Terra for ladies. Could someone PM me the FAD please? :thanks


----------



## Jllee313

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello All!

Would you mind sending me info for the Favorite AD as well? I've been eyeing the Speedy for a few years now, have been lurking on the forum for about a year, and am finally ready to pull the trigger!

Thanks in advance for the FAD info, and thank you for posting your pics, especially the ones with other straps! You all have truly inspired me.


----------



## tagomeg

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all, new here also, would anyone of you good omega owners please send me the fad also, thanks alot, looking to get the 42mm PO, thanks.


----------



## speedy1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking to buy a 45 P.O., could someone send me the FAD information? Please


----------



## Paraclete

*Re: Please PM Preferred Dealer - in DC I recall*

Can I get a link as well? Looking to pick up a Speedy Pro


----------



## johnchoe

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd love to have this link as well. Thanks in advance for this contact info.

John


----------



## ksrao_74

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

does the FAD stock straps for speedy pro like zulu and velcros?:think:


----------



## hiro1963

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



ksrao_74 said:


> does the FAD stock straps for speedy pro like zulu and velcros?:think:


I usually buy Zulu straps from broadarrow.net.

http://www.broadarrow.net/maratac.htm

And velcro from gasgasbones.

http://www.gasgasbones.com/index.html

Carl is a great guy.

- Hiro


----------



## jmsrolls

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



ksrao_74 said:


> does the FAD stock straps for speedy pro like zulu and velcros?:think:


No, he only carries OEM accessories for the watch brands he sells.

Fr. John†


----------



## Mr_Niles

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" AD for Omega please?


----------



## VoiceOfSticks

*Omega AD in DC?*

Could someone be so kind as PM me with a great Omega AD in the DC Metro area? You know the drill, good prices, good advice, good service?

Thank you!!


----------



## matlt

*Re: Omega AD in DC?*

The forum's favorite AD is actually in the area. He's a great guy with great service, and everyone here loves doing business with him. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## WatchBuff0

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for the FAD coordinates as well - PM appreciated!


----------



## fullquieting

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would greatly appreciate it if someone would forward the Omega Forum AD's contact information to me. Thanks much.


----------



## pathidalgo84

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

If anyone could point me in the right direction for the favorite AD, I would be grateful.


----------



## WRM

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

would love the info on the forum fav Omega AD if someone could pass it along! Thanks!


----------



## meathook24

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Another first post newbie looking for a link or PM for the FAD!

Cheers!


----------



## mgscheue

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thinking about getting a speedy. I'd appreciate a PM on this mysterious AD.

Thanks.


----------



## snellfish

*Re: Please PM Preferred Dealer - in DC I recall*

Can I get a link as well? Looking to pick up a Seamaster midsize


----------



## srober19

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey Everyone,
I'm new here and was wondering if someone would send me a PM on the forum's favorite authorized dealer. Thanks. -Shawn


----------



## srober19

*Favorite Authorized Dealer*

Hey guys,

Long time lurker here. After countless months searching for the perfect watch, I have decided on the current Seamaster GMT with a black face. Now all that I need to do is find someone with a great price on a new one! Would someone mind listing or sending me a link with their favorite authorized dealer? Thanks alot. -Shawn


----------



## bret440

*Re: Favorite Authorized Dealer*

Hey Shawn. I'm a fellow Seamaster GMT owner. Just curious are you going for the 2535.80?

Bret


----------



## A.I.

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can some kind soul please PM me the FAD?

Thanks :-!


----------



## pullupj8

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi everyone. I've been a long-time lurker here, and I finally signed up for an account a few minutes ago. I just picked up a Speedy Date last week and I must say I have been bitten by the Omega bug. Looking at Railmaster or an AT next. Can someone send me the info on the FAD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chev James

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



wakanga1955 said:


> I am currently fighting the demons of a 2254.  I have one on hold, for me at my AD and it's discounted! Having bought a GMT 2234 more than two weeks ago, at the same AD, I can't seem to pull the trigger on the 2254!o|
> 
> On one hand, the 2234 is a gorgeous watch; but the siren song of a 2254 is calling me! What to do, what to do...:-s
> 
> Cheers.


Do it! You can slack off for a while afterwards! Sometimes you have to strike while the iron is hot!

Just don't go without food or electricity! :-d


----------



## FLGator

*Contacting forum unofficial AD*

Could someone PM me with contact info for the Omega AD I've seen references to?


----------



## FLGator

*Re: Contacting forum unofficial AD*

Got the PM. Thanks.


----------



## ReXTless

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd like some favorite AD recommendations too, please!


----------



## hideehoo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD info please.

Thanks!


----------



## Audio

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD info would be very much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DanS

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, could i get the FAD's info please? Thanks so much


----------



## AlbertoM

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



DanS said:


> Hi, could i get the FAD's info please? Thanks so much


I really hate to do this, and I wish there was another way ---please PM me with FAD. Thanks.


----------



## bagogabe

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi! Looking to treat myself to a speedmaster, FAD info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ljb187

*Favorite dealer*

Could someone please PM me the frequently referreced FAD's info?


----------



## ljb187

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

PMs received, thanks guys!


----------



## STEELINOX

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me three please...


----------



## owen5150

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

This is funny to watch. It's too bad the info just can't be posted, but I get why it can't. 

Based on a recommendation from a member here, I dealt with "the FAD" for my first two Omega purchases. Absolutely flawless from start to finish and I see no reason to buy a new Omega from anyone else.

For any fellow *CANADIANS* on the board, you *DEFINITELY* want to buy from this AD. I won't post numbers, but suffice to say it will most certainly be worth your while. My experience with Canadian AD's (at least in my area) is that they may pry 10%-15% off MSRP like they're doing you some great favour.

Just call the FAD. :-!


----------



## Virgo Thing

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'm in the market for a brand new Omega Planet Ocean, preferably steel on steel w/ orange "6", "9", and "12". PM me!


----------



## gchrisf

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

I'd like the forum AD info as well, please!


----------



## darkipsum

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Requesting FAD INFO PLEASE. :thanks


----------



## carro103

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please send me a quick PM as well, thanks!!


----------



## PilotoSinAvion

*Re: Favorite dealer*

Could someone please PM me the Forum AD's info as well? Thank you! :-!


----------



## watchface999

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the FAD info as well. Been lurking for a while, reading the many great posts, and plan on getting the 3750.50. thx much.


----------



## DaveB1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Add me to the list of "Who's that FAD?!" - could any of you kind folks PM me some info?


----------



## swissmade78

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please PM me with the Forum AD please. I want to get the new Seamaster Aqua terra Chrono GMT


----------



## seikosot

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

When someone has a spare moment, would you be so kind as to send the Favorite AD contact information? I am approaching a birthday and it looks like my present to myself is going to be a PO. Now I just have to decide which flavor...

:thanks


----------



## steveman

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would appreciate it is someone can please send me FAD info.

Thanks.


----------



## timeforawatch

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I woudl also appreciate it if someone could send me the FAD info.
Thank you.


----------



## billybob5

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would appreciate it if someone could send me the FAD info. Many Thanks


----------



## Plainsong

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can some kind soul PM me the link to the mysterious FAD as well? I've been in lurk mode for a few years, and this was important enough to make me log in again. I'm going to have some excess funds this year, and what better way to put an end to that foolishness than with a PO?


----------



## timk

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi
Is there any chance I can get the FAD details as well.
Thanks


----------



## jmr40

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd also appreciate the receiving a message with the good man's (or lady's) contact information.
After just paying off all my college loans it's time to reward myself. A visit to the local Tourneau confirmed my feelings that it should be with a new Planet Ocean.
The descrepency between quoted prices there and at an online dealer are startling to say the least. It would be great to combine the support of a purchase from an authorized dealer with a purchase price in the same ballpark as the grey market dealers with shops online.


----------



## calv1n

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I also have the FAD info by PM please?


----------



## CFaber

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone also PM me the Omega FAD info? Interested in a genuine Omega strap. Thanks!


----------



## aayellow

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me the west coast FAD info?, already have east coast FAD.


----------



## booyia

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Since Railmaster's are pretty rare in the used market I would appreciate someone PMing me the FAD contact info as well.

best,

JB


----------



## mtn_man

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

add me to the list of those want contact info for Fav AD.
Looking for a new Bond.

Thanks much in advance.
PM or email please.


----------



## mtn_man

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Many thanks to him/her that forwards the Fav AD contact info.
Looking for a new Bond!

I am in Mid Atlantic.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## manuu

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please help me with FAD's contact. Will be eternally grateful :thanks


----------



## himmelblau

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would be grateful for the FAD's details also.

Brian


----------



## Jochen DW

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey,

Not the most original question but : can someone send me a link to the Favorite AD', thx.


----------



## TRankin

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too would like to have the FAD info sent to me by PM. Thanks!


----------



## gordonhurst

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same question from me. Much appreciated!


----------



## stuck-on-time

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi! Would you please pm me the favorite AD's info?
So many requests! Says something about the brand I think.
Thanks in advance. Whoever handles this is the greatest!


----------



## skaymakca

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also looking for the FAD info. Thanks for anyone that can help. Getting a PO this week ...


----------



## Cowbiker

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same, FAD PM request.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwkunkle

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Greetings guys. Could someone please pm me the info for the FAD. Thank you!


----------



## sleo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too am looking for the FAD from DC could anyone PM me the info, It would be great


----------



## Nickster350

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also greatly appreciate FAD info. thanks!!!


----------



## mmbrenn2

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I was wondering if someone could PM the link to the Favored AD? Thanks!


----------



## teatime

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I shy to post the godzillionth FAD contact/link request - but i just NEED that Moonwatch, ya know...

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEEEEASE!

:thanks


----------



## AFG08

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd also appreciate a PM with the FAD information. Thank you.


----------



## paz840

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the Favorite AD's contact information? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SFG54

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD contact information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## keenan13

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking for the forum AD's contact info as well. Would someone be so kind as to PM it to me? Thanks!


----------



## veidtadrian

*FAD contact info?*

Hello,
not sure if this is the right way to do this (if not, I apologize in advance) but could someone pm me the FAD [forum authorized dealer] info?

Many thanks...!:-!


----------



## agglex

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



keenan13 said:


> I'm looking for the forum AD's contact info as well. Would someone be so kind as to PM it to me? Thanks!


Hi, I have narrow down my choice between PO 2201.50 or SMP 3570.50, a big thanks to everyone's inputs across the forum that helped me narrow down my choices. I'd appreciate if one of you can send me the contact info for a FAD, I'm in Houston, TX so any good local AD recommendations are also welcome!


----------



## Bodo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Well, I've been lurking for over a year now and finally have decide to purchase a PO, and might even get something for my wife too...

Just as everyone else has asked... I'd greatly appreciate the FAD's contact info as well. Thanks...


----------



## GX9901

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm considering an Omega and would appreciate it if someone could PM me the FAD information. Thanks!


----------



## jarthead

*Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" AD for Omega?....*

Can someone send the FAD info to me as well. Thanks.


----------



## gustafari

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate a PM with the FAD info too. Thanks.


----------



## tickedoff

*Another soon-to-be Omega owner looking for the FAD contact info*

Please PM me.

Thanks.

tickedoff


----------



## MA81

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

would like this pm as well.

thanks


----------



## RIB333

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like the Omega FAD info please via PM.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thomps000

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone could PM me the FAD info, it would be great. I think the SMP needs a big brother! (AKA Speedy Pro)


----------



## julian74

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi Everyone!!

I am ready to purchase a blue Seamaster GMT (still shows up on the Omega website, I hope it's still manufactured??).

I would love a PM with the AD contact information. With all the things I've read all over the internet I don't have the desire to buy a grey market watch (just personal preference).

Thanks!
Julian


----------



## johnnyappleseed

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I can't take it anymore, I must come out from lurking in the shadows. Someone please PM me the FAD info! Thanks


----------



## mitchie41

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

SOmeone please PM me the forum AD contact info as well please!

Thanks!


----------



## DL4567

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, can't think of something original that hasn't already been written in 45 pages. Just looking to get the FAD info sent to me.

Thanks.


----------



## hq0002

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

...


----------



## hq0002

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

...


----------



## eddul

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please PM FAD info! Thanks!


----------



## allankidd

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



eddul said:


> Please PM FAD info! Thanks!


Same here, please! Thanks.


----------



## ElleG

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd be much obliged if someone would PM me the FAD information. Thanks.


----------



## Vincents

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could i get the FAD info as well please?


----------



## Bigabouli

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

same as above please!


----------



## BrandonR

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM me the info as well...looking to pick up a mid-size Seamaster for the future wifey. :-!


----------



## Haf

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please PM me as well the details:thanks

edit: solved:-!


----------



## smoz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can anyone recommend a dealer in the UK? Preferably London/South East area please.


----------



## anhe

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the FAD info.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MSUspartan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can I get a PM with the FAD details as well?

Thanks!


----------



## gab73

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM FAD details.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaf77

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am also looking for a good price on a SeaMaster 213.30.42.40.01.001 in the U.S

Please send me the contact for the FAD.


----------



## smsidd

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

rookie here, looking to get another Omega and i just stumbled upon the discovery that there is a "secret" favourite AD for our forum. Could someone kindly PM me the information. I would appreciate it - sorry to add to the 45 pages here but I thought this would be the best way to get the information. Thank you in advance.

Edit - information received, thank you WUS and WUS member!


----------



## BigSeikoFan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

One more request... Can someone send me the info on the FAD?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Broleo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all,

A newbie here and would like to add a few more Omega in my collection.

Appreciate any bros can pm me the FAD vastly mentioned here.

Tx in advance


----------



## gman44116

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

A kind request for your favorite AD please.. thank you


----------



## jh1929

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Glad I found this thread, looking for a speedmaster day/date. Add me to the list of people looking for contact info.

thanks....


----------



## intjMastermind

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm planning to buy my first Omega this week. Could someone please send me the contact information for the FAD? Thanks!

PM or email: [email protected]


----------



## tfcollins

*AD Recommendations for new PO*

Hi,

I am looking for an AD outside of CA to buy a Planet Ocean 42mm 2201.50. Can someone pm me the contact info for the FAD or any other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## jho

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

hi, looking for a p.o. 22.00 50.00 .

thanks.


----------



## master_watch

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi everyone:

I'm a long time lurker here and decided to get a PO.

Could anyone please PM with the FAD detail

TIA


----------



## Dr.Omega

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Will be stopping by HK in a few weeks. I'm considering picking up a PO from the AD in the airport - HK has no tax, but I want to be sure I get a good deal, so I've been looking around at various ADs.

PM with contact info for the FAD would be very much appreciated!


----------



## 7ma?

*Re: How many of you have purchased an Omega from the FAD?*

Sorry, i am new here, and i am looking to purchase my first Omega. Can someone PM me the info for the FAD please? THANKS!!


----------



## TooMuchTimeOnMyHands

*Seamaster and passing FADs*

Hi Everyone,

I've been very interested in the Omega 212.30.41.20.01.002 300M Seamaster for quite some time and am in the position where I'm almost ready to pull the trigger and make a purchase (with permission from the Mrs, of course).

I was almost ready to go to Alan Furman until I did some research on gray market vs. AD. I've seen quite a number of posts here talking about the mythical FAD. Could I ask one of the veterans out there to please PM me the FAD that I could pick up the Seamaster for the best price? I'd much rather go to an AD than a gray market.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## henryj

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same here. I'd appreciate the Favorite AD contact info.


----------



## scdreger

*Contact info for Omega FAD*

I have seen numerous references to the FAD. Can someone please PM me the name and contact info of the FAD. I am curious about his pricing on a new Speedmaster pro. Thank you!!


----------



## Tom3

*Re: Silly question but...*

Can someone pm me with the identity of the fAD?


----------



## RMF

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me too, Can someone please PM me the name and contact info of the FAD.

Much appreciated.


----------



## enkrypt

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, can someone pass me along the FAD info please?
And any other good AD contacts in Europe who can offer a good price would be appreciated as well! (since I'm from Belgium )


----------



## AlphaRisk

*Fad*

Been lurking here for sometime and need the FAD information. Would appreciate it if someone would PM me.

Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## KeyLS

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, I've been lurking on the forums for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger on a black quartz bond! Does anyone have the info for the FAD? I'd love to give them a call! Thank you so much


----------



## bandit_99

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for a 45 Planet Ocean on a bracelet. FAD info would be appreciated. 
thx, dave


----------



## Julio009

*Looking for FAD , please help*

Hi,

I am looking for new/used Omega Planet Ocean and Omega 2254.

Could you please suggest some FAD?

I am living in UK

Thank you very much


----------



## jaytaylor

*Re: Looking for FAD , please help*

Where in UK are you?

You need to pop over to the sales corner of this forum first for used Omega.


----------



## Rally

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone could pass this info along to me as well, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ffmx

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi Everyone,

Could anyone please PM me a reputable AD that still has 2594.52 in stock ? (US)

I have been looking on this forum for a long time and have finally decided on the watch to get.

Thanks a lot in advance! :-!

Ffmx


----------



## Rawk2010

*Re: How many of you have purchased an Omega from the FAD?*



Ferrari 312T said:


> 1. There is no difference between the FAD and a local AD except perhaps price. Also the FAD turns over a lot of watches so the chances are that it will be straight from the facitory to you and not have been tried on by 20 people or sitting under hot lights for 6 months. When I buy something new I want it to be new. Have a look at a watch in a display case at a AD and note the marks, hairline scratches and fingerprints on it. The PO is a popular watch so the turnover will be regular. If you asked I have no doubt he would get you a brand new one.
> 
> 2. I understand that if you buy from out of state in the US you avoid local taxes.
> 
> 3. As for the price I would suggest you contact him and he will advise as I bought my PO from him in 2006.
> 
> The FAD is a good guy and very helpful. If I was to buy a new piece again I would only go to him as the price and the fact the watch is really new means he is the best available.


I just joined the forum....reading this thread, I have to ask if someone could PM me the contact info for the FAD? I live in the middle of nowhere, so this information could be very helpful now that I have become such an Omega nut  Thanks!!


----------



## Watchthisone

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Guess I'll throw my "can someone pm me the FAD" post as well. Thanks

Steve


----------



## danielwarren1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would love to know this too. I'm willing to pay an extra $200 to buy a Seamaster GMT from an AD over jomashop or authenticwatches. With taxes included, my local AD is about $700 over the gray market.


----------



## Baer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I am also new here and will be in the US soon, I am currently pricing a PO in Aus and HK, so could someone please PM me the FAD details.

Thanks


----------



## Watch wrist: g.p.

*Re: How many of you*

Is it some sort of site secret as to the identity of the 'FAD' ? If not could someone enlighten me ? Thank you in advance !


----------



## Ceathreamhnan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I think the idea is not to post the name of a specific authorised dealer who offers substantial discounts, on the internet, to be seen by the US importer...

That said I'm wondering whether it would be worth my while to order a different colour bezel from the FAD (to post to the UK), so I would also like contact details, if someone would be so kind, please


----------



## Ubermanx

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could I get the contact info of the FAD as well? Time to pull the trigger on a Speedy Pro.

Many thanks.


----------



## Seamaster73

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi. Can someone PM the FAD's details?

Much obliged. b-)


----------



## bobz32

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello! I am a new member and would also love this "Favorite AD" contact information. I went looking for a 2201.51.00 this weekend and visited two AD in my area. The best deal I saw was 25% off before tax. Any information would be much appreciated 

I told myself I would wait until my possibly promotion in a few months to buy myself a present, but who knows if I can wait!!


----------



## mdj

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Need a bracelet for my Planet Ocean, PM me thanks!!


----------



## ocmusicjunkie

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Posted this same thing in another "FAD" thread a few minutes ago, but not sure which ones get read... can someone add me to the "wants to know" list?;-)


----------



## Hondo11

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd love to get the FAD's contact info if someone would be so kind. I'm looking to get a Seamaster GMT for myself and a ladies' watch for my wife for our anniversary.

Thanks,
K


----------



## heymikey

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can I also get the FAD's contact info? I'm looking to pick up a Speedy Pro.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jubu

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the FAD info as well? Being a newbie, I just created a thread about buying a PO in NYC area before reading this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Roy194

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Me too please I want to get a PO and a 3570


----------



## gr82882

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I've been lurking here for a while, and I think I'm finally ready to make the plunge on a Speedmaster Pro. Can anyone send me the FAD info? It would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks,
-greg


----------



## jussi

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Finally decided to pull the trigger on a Speedy Pro so any link or info to this FAD would be much appreciated


----------



## devious3g

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello Guys,

New to the forum looking for an omega, if someone can PM me the details on the FAD that would be great, thanks!!

Atul


----------



## devious3g

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello Guys,

New to the forum looking for an omega, if someone can PM me the details on the FAD that would be great, thanks!!

Atul


----------



## Toothbras

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone would be so kind, can you PM me the FAD details? Many thanks!


----------



## Hairguy

*omega fad help*

if someone could please hook me up with the FAD info that would be awesome thank you!


----------



## bpax

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi folks,

I'm a very infrequent poster but would appreciate it if someone would send me the FAD contact info as well. I'm torn between a Speedy or a Bond SMP.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## watchking1

*Re: omega fad help*

PM sent :-!


----------



## asong77

*Re: omega fad help*



watchking1 said:


> PM sent :-!


I would like the information too please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmb295

*Re: omega fad help*



watchking1 said:


> PM sent :-!


Any chance you could send the information my way as well! I'm finally ready to make a purchase.


----------



## lostkernel

*Re: The FAD is not in Omega's website*

There is anyone that could PM me with the coordinates for this AD? Thanks!


----------



## Dooblavay

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

Does anyone know if the FAD ships internationally? If so, could I please have their details PM'd to me? Thanks :-!


----------



## 66flash

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

One more request for the FAD. Please PM me.

Thanks in advance, andrew


----------



## jho

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

looking for a planet ocean 22.00 50.00.

thanks.


----------



## physiognomy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

I don't get a chance to visit here as much as I would like, but would someone please PM me the FAD contact info as well. I have been looking at Speedmasters for a while & would like to buy from a reputable source.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## zepp21

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Also looking for the FAD, seamaster here I come! On a side note the FAD seems to be getting a lot of business, maybe he needs a new college grade to help him out *wink wink*


----------



## slc37

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also looking to join the Speedy club. I'd be much obliged if someone would be kind enough to PM me the FAD details as well.

Btw, been doing my Omega research primarily on this forum...great group of folks. Thanks!


----------



## paradox1828

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for the FAD's info as well. I need to get a good quote on a speedy pro and automatic to let the GF know what we need to put aside :-d


----------



## paradox1828

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for the FAD's info as well. I need to get a good quote on a speedy pro and automatic to let the GF know what we need to put aside :-d


----------



## 80d4mav

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone helpe out and give me the FAD info as well?

My email is [email protected]

thanks

Mike


----------



## italiamp

*Re: Our fAD is having a sale on selected models*

Also in need of the contact info for the FAD; would someone be kind enough to email me with it? Thanks!


----------



## Freden

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Please PM me with the details of the FAD too - looking for various Speedmasters! Live in the USA

Thanks!


----------



## daveevans87

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Yet another request for info re the FAD.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## jwlsc

*Fad info*

CAn some one send me the FAD contact. I would like to order a rubber strap for my 2254.50. Anyone have an idea of what a strap and buckle will cost from the FAD. An FYI the Rubber strap on EBAY is a fake. [email protected]

Need:
OME-98000085 - Rubber strap
OME-9451-2012 - Buckle

Thanks
John


----------



## pscaps

*Planet Ocean 2200.50*

Good Morning,

It's been awhile since Ive posted on here, but I am now ready to add the 2200.50 PO and I wanted to ask the best way to go about this. I saw the post that there is no longer a FAD, but there is a favorite AD. If someone can email me that info I would really appreciate it.

I can't wait to get the PO, been looking at it for over 2 1/2 years.

Thank you,

P


----------



## mike58520

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone could send me the info for the authorized dealer it would be appreciated.


----------



## trav

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the FAD's contact info? Thanks!


----------



## brad0816

*Seamaster - FAD*

Looking at a Seamaster PO and wanted to get the FAD info. Please email me thanks!


----------



## 1love

*Re: Seamaster - FAD*

FAD info please...looking for PO


----------



## Steve_hants

*Re: Seamaster - FAD*

FAD info please


----------



## Possumtaters

*Favorite AD for Sapphire Sammich*

Please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## devonsleigh

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

hi there, can someone please pm me the info for the Omega FAD. Thanks!


----------



## osmononame

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys, long time lurker occasional poster. Could someone PM me the FAD contact details. Don't know if he posts internationally but worth an ask.

thanks,


----------



## peitron

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Me too. Would appreciate recommendation of a good FAD. Thanks.


----------



## MGR1280

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

FAD Info please, looking to buy the Sapphire Sandwich 3573.50

Thx


----------



## GRP

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

My first post and surprise surprise it is is this mega long thread.

PM of FAD would be greatly appreciated as here in Australia we seem to suffer from pretty strong retail price maintenance by the Swatch Group.

Thanks,

Grant


----------



## bryanhayn

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't know about this FAD thing. Is it A favorite AD or THE favorite AD? I'm totally confused. Will someone please PM me so I can move on with my life?:thanks


----------



## ZappBrannigan

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Been a forum lurker for a while, finally registered! :-!

I would appreciate if someone could send me the FAD contact info. Finally almost ready to pull the trigger on my first Omega, hopefully a new Speedmaster 3570.50 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## speedbird_500

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Greetings!

Could I please have the FAD link please?

Best regards from the desert,

Joe


----------



## gigiplastic

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like to know the contact for the FAD :-!:-!:-!


----------



## waylifetruth

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Greetings All, This is my first post, and I also would love to know who the Omega FAD is here, since I'm in the market for a new watch. Many thanks in advance! :-!


----------



## vino2003

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

been considering an Omega Speedmaster Pro, could somebody PM me the FAD info?


----------



## dbluefish

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Seem to be a lot of people looking for the FAD but I understand they are NOT THE FAD? They are peoples, not forum, f AD.

So I was informed a year or two(?) of years ago of their address, ordered a ladies Seamaster at a good price but the battery is going(second hand skips about 4 seconds at a time). I opened the box, looked at the warranty card and it is undated and no serial #.

So now I would like the contact info for the fAD so I can track the warranty info. If it is off warranty, then I can have any watchmaker replace the battery. But I do not want top void the warranty.

So please pm the fAD information.

Thanks

paul


----------



## melon_ny

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

In the market for my first Omega. Thinking about the AT 8500.
Would appreciate the contact info for the FAD. Does it matter where I am based? I can do both NYC and Botston area.

Thanks!


----------



## mrmedoes

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Pittsburgh doesn't seem to have a wide array of ADs, so I'd really appreciate an additional contact that so many forum members have had positive experiences with. Thanks!


----------



## drumagoo

*Looking for a forum recommend AD to buy a ladies Seamaster (212.30)*

Looking for a forum recommend AD to buy a ladies Seamaster (212.30)


----------



## volante

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would appreciate the contact info as well. Needs to ship internationally.

Thanks


----------



## rtrt4t

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone PM me the contact info for the FAD? Thanks!


----------



## pilyo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

how many FAD's are there? I got one already from a member here in the forum. can someone pm me the contact info for the FAD, thanks!


----------



## Mr.Kaizer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Ladies & Gents,

I would highly appreciate if someone could send me the details to their favourite AD (who is willing to ship international).

Many thanks and best regards.


----------



## LINYBIMMER

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone PM me the contact info for the FAD? Thanks!

-Jim/LINYBIMMER


----------



## chris.kenney

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



LINYBIMMER said:


> Would someone PM me the contact info for the FAD? Thanks!
> 
> -Jim/LINYBIMMER


Please send me the info as well. I tried before but no one sent it to me.


----------



## Ruche

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Would someone pm me the contact info for the FAD Please! Much appreciated! ;-)


----------



## Xspect

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Ok I ready to add another omega to my collection. I would like to have the info for the fad


----------



## mkd75

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Looking to purchase my first Omega, can anyone recommend a trusted AD based in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Champion5

*ready to pull the trigger*

Hello, I am new to the forums but search a lot here. I am probably going to be switching over from the Rolex Forums very soon. I'm looking at getting my first Omega and my AD is only wanting to offer me 18%. After searching on here for awhile that's not up to par with some discounts I've been seeing. I'm looking at a Seamaster 300M Quartz. I am in northern PA with quick access to Buffalo, Pittsburgh and Cleveland. If anyone knows of a good AD around these parts please share. Thanks!!!


----------



## atlantaken

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also looking to add a new Omega Planet Ocean to my collection. Would someone kindlly PM me the contact info for the FAD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robbrechter

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

a PM for FAD info or any known, trusted AD in Tampa Bay would be greatly appreciated.

Bar results released on Monday and I need to treat myself if/when I pass. After seeing the PO, no way I can ever look at a Sub the same way again.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jesus24

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Good Evening everyone,
I am from Toronto. My birthday is coming up and I'd like to purchase a speed. May somebody link me to th FAD?

Many Thanks


----------



## jesus24

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Good Evening everyone,
I am from Toronto. My birthday is coming up and I'd like to purchase a speed. May somebody link me to th FAD?

Many Thanks:-!


----------



## tachyon888

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Please send me the forum AD info as well!! Thanks guys.


----------



## Raptor519

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hey guys,

I'm in Raleigh NC, can someone PM the details of a FAD? I'm trying to find a 2234 but cannot seem to find a AD with one in stock. Thanks!!


----------



## domcc1

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi there... I've heard the Omega FAD also does Tag watches.

Can I have their details please?

Kind regards,

David.


----------



## 458

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, was thinking of buying my first SMP. Could someone please PM me a link to the FAD or a good AD in the Chicago area please.

Thanks


----------



## wongus100

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, everyone. Can someone please PM a link to the FAD, for Australia? Looking to acquire a PO 42 mm. Thanks.


----------



## OrientExpress

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm also new to the forum and clueless about where to get the best deal for a new PO 42mm. Throwing myself at the mercy of more experienced members and hoping that someone out there has the contact details of the FAD in the U.S. Thanks in advance and will definitely contribute back once I get some more experience of the Omega world.


----------



## frogmella68

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys, any chance of sending through a FAD for me.
I need someone that will send down to OZ. Cheers.
The exchange at the moment is too good to miss!


----------



## BradH2

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate it if someone could PMSG me the FAD contact information as well. Thanks!


----------



## devilva

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Some FAD info would be great, looking to buy a PO


----------



## burp43

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would love a PM with FavAD info.
Thanks!


----------



## bossco

*Fad*

can someone pleas send me the FAD contact info? thank you very much


----------



## audipat

*Fad*

Hi, I'm from canada and looking for my first SMP as well. Can someone PM me the info? thanks in advance!


----------



## DonaldN

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Quite a few members joined the forum just to get the FAD details. So do I! :-d
It will be greatly appreciated if someone can send me the details of FAD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## roundaboutmusic

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

I'm another Aussie who's looking for the Favourite AD - if someone could PM me that would be fantastic!

Cheers,
-tom


----------



## timboy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi everyone!!

Its such a long thread!
I am also looking at purchasing my first omega. the 3539. Can someone please pm the details for forum AD who can post to australia?


----------



## Citizen-K

*PM Please - FAD*

I have been reading these forums for years now and even though I've wanted to post I've never had a good reason...

Enter my latest desire - 2221.80.00

I must have this watch, however the only way I can find to buy it new over the internet is from a "grey market" dealer, which I am not thrilled about. Could someone please PM me some contact information for an AD that will ship me the watch and deal over the Internet.

Thanks!
CK


----------



## Citizen-K

*Re: PM Please - FAD*

PM received..thanks!


----------



## Aquaracer1

*Re: PM Please - FAD*

This one? ;-) "I must have this watch." Yea I know the feeling!


----------



## Alchemy8279

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking to get an Omega PO. Can someone PM me the FavAD from these WUS forums. Have a feeling this forum is going to cost me


----------



## Citizen-K

*Re: PM Please - FAD*



Aquaracer1 said:


> This one? ;-) "I must have this watch." Yea I know the feeling!


Yes! That is the one....and thanks to this forum it'll be here Tue in a deal that makes me too happy


----------



## blitzbo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Ready to pull the trigger on my first Omega, a Speedy 3221.30. Would really appreciate a PM with FAD contact info. Thx!


----------



## filmjuicer

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd appreciate the fAD's info as well. Thanks.


----------



## DrTed

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello,

Would it be possible to get the FAD's info? I'd appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Watchafficianewbie

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

in short, i too am looking for FAD.

In longer version, wife is having first child in a couple of weeks and this seems to be the best way to go for aqua terre! 
thanks!!! Please PM or email.

best


----------



## spdrcr

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Seeking details of the FAD for Aqua Terra auto (mid size) purchase as a surprise for the wife.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## firestormllc

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

In North Carolina and looking to buy a Seamaster 2225.80 and like every other new person I would appreciate a link to FAD.

Thanks


----------



## edc

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi. Can someone PM me info on the FAD. Looking at a 3573.50 

If anyone has someone in the SF bay area, even better!


----------



## IAMsterdam

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Request for me also! Going to NY next week and I would like to have an idea what the possibilities are on an Hour Vision.


----------



## terpslax33

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I too would greatly appreciate a PM with the Forum AD's contact information.

From a quick glance at this thread it seems I can visit his establishment in person as well to check out the full inventory so I'm pretty excited 

EDIT: PM received. Thank you Fr. John!


----------



## hermitizer

*Re: The FAD is not in Omega's website*

Could someone please PM me the FAD's info? Looking for my first Omega....

Thanks in advance anyone/everyone...


----------



## Botentze

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can I also get a PM with the FAD's contact information.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## doc_marky

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

pls send FAD link to me.tnx.


----------



## Nordicbeast

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Shout out for our FAD....just purchased my second Omega from him, this time a PO Chrono XL. He got it to me within 18 hours from the time that I had ordered. Awesome....can't wait to get my third from him! :-!


----------



## DJ Louis

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all, I'm thinking of getting an omega seamaster and would like the fAD's details please.

Thanks.


----------



## hattrick

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

[removed by hattrick]


----------



## ogtel05

*Can someome please PM me the AD most recommended by watchuseek Omega forum participants?*

I understand there is no "Forum AD" but hope someone can provide contact info for one or more ADs that are highly recommended by the posters here - many thanks. (Geography is not an obstacle for me; happy to order out of state if it makes sense to do so.)


----------



## janissary

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

guys could someone email me the contact info for the FAD? I'm looking for a 2594.52 which i realize might no longer be in stock anywhere.

i'm open to any AD / non-AD selling it used though

i'm in boston area but go down to nyc pretty often if that makes a difference
thx in advance


----------



## juxtapost

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

in the same boat as janissary. If someone could email me the contact info for their FAD, that would be great. I'm in the Boston area but happy to order out of state. Thanks!


----------



## TitanCi

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

-Hattrick: I bet your angst is put at ease now!

FAD FOR THE WIN!!!!


----------



## hattrick

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



TitanCi said:


> -Hattrick: I bet your angst is put at ease now!
> 
> FAD FOR THE WIN!!!!


haha yea.

You should have heard Jim this morning.

me: "There's this huge thread all about you, Jim".
Jim: "What's a thread? I'm not too good with the internets".
me: "Haha, that's ok. Think of a forum thread as a 'thread' of conversation. There's a long one about you. A ton of people recommend you."
Jim: "Oh, well good! We have worked hard for that reputation!"


----------



## jmh_nufc

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi, I got advised to post on this thread. I'm desperately after a PO 42mm (2201.50.00). It's my ultimate watch so if someone could PM the FAD details I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## hattrick

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

pm sent. ^


----------



## IR1SH

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

If someone could pm me with the FAD's info, Id appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## tgately

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thinking about getting my first Omega, Seamaster Chrono Diver. Will someone please PM me the FAD's info? Thanks!


----------



## omegaPOmidco

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Thinking about getting a PO in the Chicago area. Will someone please PM me the FAD contact info?

Any recommendations on Chicago ADs?


----------



## spintwirl

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*



rec said:


> I would appreciate it.


I too would greatly appreciate some guidance on a FAD. Preferably one that can ship to Canada or is in Washington DC.

Thanks!


----------



## Frederik

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi folk. I would very much like the info on the AD as well. could someone send me a PM? Thanks


----------



## gores95

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi looking at purchasing a PO as soon as possible. Can someone please PM me the FAD contact info? Thanks!


----------



## staind01

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

can someone pls PM me the FAD contact info as well? planning to get a PO  2200.50.

thanks!


----------



## staind01

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the FAD contact info? Thanks!


----------



## Mercury53

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would appreciate a PM or email for the FAD for a Seamaster Professional or a PO.

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## Jack19

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd also like to know a name, or three, of good ADs. I'd be grateful if someone could PM.

Been looking at an SMP 2220.80 or the 212.30.41.20.01.002.


----------



## TVTime

*Re: Which courier does FAD use?*

Elevated my status from lurker to member today and hopefully to Omega owner soon....
Would you please share the info for your FAD (Favourite Authorized Dealer) with me? PM of course.

Many thanks.


----------



## timespotter

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello everyone,

Can someone please pm me a link to the forums FAD. I'm looking for a Speedmaster moon phase.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Nika64

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*

I'm ready to purchase a PO :-!, could someone send me the info for the Omega AD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## enkidu

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the contact information for the Favorite Authorized Dealer/FAD? Thanks!


----------



## daiyihang

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

someone please pm me with the FAD's info, thanks in advance

looking for omega speedmaster pro


----------



## TRez78

*Omega FAD??*

Hey Everyone, This is my first post in the Omega Forum. I have quietly gotten a great wealth of information from visiting the "omega forum" section even though I feel like a special "guest" ;-) as I dont have an omega just yet I have enjoyed living vicarciously through many of you and your ownership of such a great watch brand.

My question is regarding the FAD that so many of you have referred to over dozens of posts. I have tried to do my searches of this forum to avoid going over info that was already posted so I apologize in advance if I have left something unnoticed.

-Let me get to my point, so far I have gathered that there is what is referred to as as "FAD" which stands for "favorite Authorized Dealer" rather that forum Authorized Dealer as per a previous post.
-Also, I have gathered that this is an individual rather than an a company per se as at one time I believe a post mentioned that this person was between stores and working from home or something to that matter.

-Also I have noticed that the name is not readily offered or made public in terms of contact information but is instead shared by PM or email.

Can anyone share with me the reason why the information is kept rather on the DL, again please excuse me if this is something that I should already be aware of as some forum policy, as I am still rather new at posting.

I am also curious, I have seen post were forum members have shared experiences from the FAD as far back as 2006, is this the first time the FAD was used for most or was there a prior FAD utilized before this date.
I have done some light searching on other forums and I do not notice that there many references for FAD for Tags or for Hamiltons, any reason for this just curious :think:

-Also, can anyone share any insight or personal experience as to why someone would recommend that I purchase from the FAD as opposed to trying to establish a relationship with a so called brick and mortar AD. I assume that price is an incentive and this FAD must be very competitive on pricing. Any concerns or advise that you would recommend before getting involved with the FAD?
I guess I would need his contact information passed to me as many others before me have also asked. As I imagine that they are sent by PM to me:thanks
What happens should there need to be a return or if someone has found something wrong with their watch as I am very meticulous to quality control just as many of you are as well. As I can tell you I have noticed some watches that were on display on AD that have been handled a little bit to much and were a little rough around the edges nothing I am sure some buffing could not fix. 
However, if I am getting a new watch I want to get to open the box pull of the tags and the great ritual that many of you all know about.

-Perhaps somebody would share with me their experience from the FAD
Do the watches from this FAD come directly from omega with all tags or can you tell that they have already been opened such as the watches from many AD's 
-I would relish the opportunity to establish a rapport with a well respected AD. However, at this moment I am traveling out of the country and will not be back until the new year and have considered purchasing from an AD in the country where I am currently, however, I would love to continue the relationship with my AD after I return to the states.

Well sorry for the long email this are just some questions that I have needed to unload from my chest for a long time and I am getting the bug really bad from all of you so its really not my fault I am guilty of my new hobby of wanting to collect watches and you all are enablers.;-) 
by the way I am wanting to get the PO 2200.50


----------



## watchmego

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone PM me with the FAD on Omega as well? I have tried searching for the info, but didn't find it. I am very excited to get my first Omega. I appreciate the referral.

Also, what is the best percentage discount I should expect to find on an Omega from an AD? I want to make sure I am getting the best price I can.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would love a PM with the Omega Favorite Authorized Dealer as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tiomemet

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all,

I always like the Speedmaster Professional, and finally in the market for one of this piece of history. I went to the local AD today, but realized the sales tax is basically deminished all the discount that he gave.

I'm currious with this forum favorite AD, that seems can give all the services provided the local AD with same (or more?) discount and no sales tax.

can someone PM me their favorite AD?

thanks!


----------



## TKD

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd also like a PM with the FAD's contact info. Thanks!


----------



## nikolani

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would appreciate the contact info for the FAD, THANKS!


----------



## potu

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi- Can someone PM me the Favorite Omega AD. i am looking to get the Planet Ocean Chronograph XL (45mm) with Orange bezel and SS bracelet. Also, what do u think would a good deal would be (% off)?

I am able to bring down the AD's to upto 24% but i have heard some dealers may go upto ~30%.

I am located in USA

Thanks,
R


----------



## Kiaboy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Yeh would live to hear of FAD in the uk with good discounts. I am after the PO with rubber. Regards Rich.


----------



## alleged

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking for FAD contact info. Please PM.


----------



## AWRosey

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would greatly appreciate a PM with the FAD information.

Thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## ajc2003

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also appreciate a PM on the forum's favorite AD. I'm looking to buy the wife an Omega Speedmaster Reduced 3534.70.00. I live in Houston and the best discount I can get is 15% from the local authorized dealers. I appreciate the help.


----------



## yande

*Forum AD.. Where art thou?*

Hi there oh celestial one.
Australian here, big occasion coming up, and the dollar is great at the moment. 
Hence my request: 
Forum AD please appear!
Via PM would suit me fine..
Regards 
Mark


----------



## Markp888

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would also appreciate the fabled FAD details! Many thanks in advance for taking the time.


----------



## Grizzly

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Same thing here:
Would also like details on the FAD.
Please PM, 
Thank you!


----------



## edoze

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi,

Like many others I'd really appreciate help from the FAD. If someone can PM me contact details I'd be really grateful!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdiabl0

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone PM me the FAD's contact info please? Thanks!


----------



## autospy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Ditto. Can someone PM me our FAD's info? Been a long time lurker, ready to buy new.


----------



## knox_harrington

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would also like to get a PM with the FAD info if possible - thanks in advance!


----------



## dmacintyre

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hi All,

I'm in the market for a Speedmaster Pro (3870.50.31). Can someone please PM me the preferred AD. I was going to go grey market but I'd prefer not to if I can get a similar price.

Thanks

David


----------



## mt1tdi

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi PM of FAD info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NJPhil

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would be interested in the Omega FAD also, hopefully my next bonus will allow me to score my Speedmaster.


----------



## jackson77

*Fad*

Could someone PM me contact info for FAD
Thanks.


----------



## jackson77

*Re: Fad*

Info recieved. Thanks very much.


----------



## smdcosta

*Re: Fad*

Hi could you please pm me with the FAD contact etails.Thanks in advance.
M


----------



## EdinLA44

*Re: Fad*

I'm looking for the contact info for the Omega FAD. Please PM with info. Many thanks,
Ed


----------



## CmdrBond

*Re: Fad*

Hi there, it's been a while since I bought a watch and have come to the conclusion that after dabbling in the Rolex pond for a little while, I'm an Omega man. Would someone kindly send me the link. Thanks in advance


----------



## aaronl3e7

*Re: Fad*

I would like the contact information for the FAD PM'ed to me if possible. I keep trying to play guess who with all the vague clues poseted on this forum.


----------



## thebanker

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi Guys,

Looking to buy a PO XL, if anyone can direct me to their FAD around the SF Bay Area I would greatly appreciated it!!

Anything near Valley Fair/Santana Row?

thx


----------



## applegeekz

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please send me his info thanks


----------



## lexus

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could you please email me the forum AD omega info ,thanks


----------



## divided

*Re: Buying a Planet Ocean from Amazon?*

Can someone PM me with the FAD info? Thanks.


----------



## Enek

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'd like the FAD's information too please...Really interested in the speedmaster series because of this forum.


----------



## laser0007

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Like so many others, I'm anxious to get the FAD's information...I'm a long time lurker ready to buy my first Omega


----------



## daboosh

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can anyone please PM me the FAD information?


----------



## Badandy

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I would like the info for the FAD as well. Thanks!


----------



## bogman2121

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

+1 I'd like it as well for my decision between a PO or Speedy


----------



## mistral

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

+1 I'm in the same boat. Thanks for mailing me the FAD info as well.


----------



## OTX

*Can someone post a link to the FAD*

I need to buy a planet ocean and would appreciate a link to the FAD. Pm me or email at ramiodat at yahoo. Thanks in advance


----------



## toledo

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Long time lurker and first time poster looking to add to his collection. Can someone PM me the FAD contact info so I can scratch my inch for an AT 8500.
Thanks


----------



## dbradford

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'll play! Looking for a great place to purchase a older 1st generation Bond in blue in quartz. Can someone send me contacts on where to purchase one, by PM?

Thanks,
David Bradford


----------



## wmapes7

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Obligatory first post request for the FAD. Just as above, long time lurker, first time poster. Ready to buy! Please PM or email mapesw at gmail dot com.


----------



## Nosam

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, I am looking for the forum AD contact info - Please PM Thanks!


----------



## hugh42

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Interested in purchasing a PO - I would appreciate someone passing along the FAD's contact info via PM. Thanks.


----------



## GeneL74

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please send me to FAD's contact info via PM? Thank you!


----------



## javadave

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi guys. Can someone shoot me the contact info of our Omega fad? eBay deals for a po isnt much better than buying new these days.

Thanks

David


----------



## xiero

Wow, I just read through 56 pages of "me too" posts (not really). Now, I get to add mine.

Would someone be so kind as to send the FAD info to me as well?

Tks.


----------



## Xpert37

*Favorite Authorized Dealer (FAD) Info Needed*

Can someone please PM me the contact info for the FAD? I am thinking about purchasing an Omega Planet Ocean and am located in NY. I see some posts that the FAD is located in DC and thus no tax for NY purchases.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ulackfocus

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

There is no Forum Authorized Dealer. There is an Omega AD who a lot of members use and call him the Favorite Authorized Dealer. Big difference - he's not endorsed by nor a sponsor of WUS or any website.


----------



## Xpert37

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

Understood. Do you have his contact information? Thanks.


----------



## M4tt

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

I think you have to post the request in the official FAD thread...

More seriously, I have been told at least three different Fads over the last couple of years, so I would wait for Fr John to give you the original one, who does seem _quite deservedly_ popular.


----------



## Xpert37

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Can someone please PM me the contact for the Favorite AD for Omega as well? Thank you.


----------



## Xpert37

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

Thanks. Do you have the contract info for the FADs that you know in the mean time? I don't know when someone will give me the original one.

I appreciate it.


----------



## M4tt

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

Sadly I have no idea whatsoever, I both live in the UK and prefer to research things for myself and so the 'FAD' holds little interest to me.

Sorry.


----------



## blamka

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hi all! Looking to become the forum's newest Speedmaster owner, but I need the Fav AD info. Please PM the info or email me at blamka at gmail dot com. Thanks for the help!


----------



## alejanseren

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Looking to purchase a rail master xxl. Any help would be appreciated such as someone sending me the link to the preferred FAD. Thanks
Alex


----------



## Trapper

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Could someone please PM info on a FAD who ships to Canada. I'm interested in a PO XL.

Thank you


----------



## ryan82885

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

I'm looking to purchase a Speedmaster Professional and would like the information of the Favorite AD -- either PM the info or email me at ryan82885 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## WatchHunter2

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Would someone mind sending me a PM with the Favorite AD link or sending it to my email at [email protected]?

Thanks!


----------



## Inquisition

*re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega?....*

Hello, I would also like the contact information of the favoured Authorised Dealer for Omega watches.


----------



## henri-hd

Hello, can somebody please send me the Favorite AD info?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiron

Hi. Usual request - long time lurker, could someone please send me the FAD info? Looking to get an Aqua Terra...
Thanks so much.


----------



## jamays00

same here... looking for FAD info, would like an Omega PO 42mm. Thanks!


----------



## david_place_834

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

Could someone please send the info for our U.S.A. FAD? Looking to get a 42mm PO soon.

Also. I've been getting some strange vibes from other threads that there are more than one FAD?


----------



## Rothnroll

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

Greetings,
Please PM me the info!


----------



## rolex16

*Re: Forum Authorized Deal Info Needed*

I would like this information as well, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Ember

Could one of you PM me with the favorite dealer's contact information? I'm considering a Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## fongpi

Can someone please refer me to the this famous dealer that everyone is talking about? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kidd

Hello all! May someone forward me the contact information of our favorite authorized dealer via private message? Thank you in advance.


----------



## taphil

Hello,

Can someone please PM me FAD info. 

Thanks.


----------



## newwatchseeker

Hi, Everyone! I'm new to the forums and site and I'm also interested in finding out the favorite AD. I believe my friend once used the FAD, but he can't remember the name. (It was a few years ago.) If someone could PM the info, I'd be very grateful. Additionally, if anyone knows a great AD in Los Angeles/Orange County who does discounts, I'd also be interested in that, as it seems it would be easier to get quick customer service that way. Thanks so much!


----------



## omega2020

*Need contact details of FAD and addtional recommended FAD's*

Hello all,
I am looking for contact details on the current FAD and any other recommended FAD's. I plan on getting the steel strap Schumi watch (7 time champion) but I am having a hard time finding it at any dealer (& at a good discount). This will be my first Omega watch. Any help will be appreciated.
Regards,
Raul


----------



## superL

*Re: Need contact details of FAD and addtional recommended FAD's*

Since that model has been discontinued, will be difficult to source from a AD. Might suggest you post a WTB or do a search on that auction site.

Lenny


----------



## rumbleseat

Like the others I would be most grateful to obtain this information on the Forum Favorite AD. I am a new member on a Seamaster mission. please PM the information to me. 

thanks!!!!


----------



## Aurich

If you don't mind driving to Torrance you should try Sing's, they were very competitive with grey market dealers with me.


----------



## phil0316

Hello

Could someone PM the FAD details please ?

Thank You !


----------



## Hawaiian Tag

*Forum AD*

I would like to buy an OEM steel bracelet for my Planet Ocean XL. Could someone please pm me the forum AD number. Thank You.


----------



## watch-man7777

*Re: Forum AD*

There is no forum AD.


----------



## adamantibody

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Hi all. About to pull the trigger on my first real watch, a 3750 Speedie Pro. Could someone PM me the FAD? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nkwjw

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hi - I'm looking for the Forum AD too - Hoping for a PO White 2200.50 soon. See lots of discussion but no mention of who the forum AD actually might be.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



nkwjw said:


> Hi - I'm looking for the Forum AD too - Hoping for a PO White 2200.50 soon. See lots of discussion but no mention of who the forum AD actually might be.


There is no 'forum authorised dealer'. However, many members have a 'Favourite Authorised Dealer' that is commonly referred to as the FAD.


----------



## Dfaj

*Re: Favorite AD*

Hi! I'm new here, I stumbled upon this forum while trying to find a good watch for my dad and I may have found the perfect one. Can someone please PM me the info on the favorite AD on this forum? Thanks!


----------



## cholack

*Re: Favorite AD*



Dfaj said:


> Hi! I'm new here, I stumbled upon this forum while trying to find a good watch for my dad and I may have found the perfect one. Can someone please PM me the info on the favorite AD on this forum? Thanks!


Ditto, a PM would be great!!! (Thanks in advance)

Also, does anyone know of a great AD up in *Canada*?


----------



## bubbas45

*Re: Favorite AD*

Howdy, folks. Could someone PM me a link to the favorite AD? I've been lurking and reading a while, and think I'm getting the Omega bug.

thanks, bws


----------



## adamantibody

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Thanks for your help guys! I'll post pics when it arrives...


----------



## fanatic278

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

Could someone also PM the FAD to me please. Ta.


----------



## Jidonsu

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

I hate to do this, but can someone PM the details to this "FAD?" Thanks.


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*



Jidonsu said:


> I hate to do this, but can someone PM the details to this "FAD?" Thanks.


No problem!

We'd best take advantage of the oppportunity while we can.

Fr. John†


----------



## qualizon

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Can someone send me the contact of the Forum AD please? I'm trying to get the Speedy Panda 323.30.40.40.04.001, do you guys know about how much discount I can get from this AD?

Thanks!


----------



## tripnox

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*



Xpert37 said:


> Yes, he is no longer an AD. But the watches he sells from his inventory still has valid warranty on them because he acquired them when he was an AD. I got my PO from him which had valid warranty on it as I had confirmed with Omega USA and others on this forum. So FAD is still good. If you need, we also have a West Coast FAD who is still an AD and offers comparable prices on Omega.


Do you mind sending me info on the West Coast FAD?


----------



## thirdeye1969

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Could you please send me the details to the FAD as well? Thanks so much!


----------



## omega3570

Would someone mind sending me a PM with the FAD info? I want to buy an Omega 3570.50.

Much appreciated!


----------



## swebster75

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Is there a FAD for Omegas in the Baltimore/DC area? If so would someone please PM the details for this FAD? Looking to purchase a speedmaster. Thanks.


----------



## abmw

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Could someone pm the West Coast AD and the former FAD info. Looking for an engagement present. Thanks!


----------



## rddonato

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can someone PM me this AD's link. Thanks!!!


----------



## trucheli

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

I was the person who introduced *The West Coast AD* or *The other AD* which in my opinion if you live outside California you will get a better deal than the Favorite AD. Feel free to PM me for the information.
I don't think the Favorite AD can beat 35% discount from MSRP plus free shipping and no surcharge if you pay with American Express.


----------



## jp375

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

West cost AD info please, and Thanks!


----------



## mrsnak

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Please PM me with both, looking for accessories. Thanks!


----------



## laxx

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*



trucheli said:


> I was the person who introduced *The West Coast AD* or *The other AD* which in my opinion if you live outside California you will get a better deal than the Favorite AD. Feel free to PM me for the information.
> I don't think the Favorite AD can beat 35% discount from MSRP plus free shipping and no surcharge if you pay with American Express.


Wish I had known this 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Finally set to take the plunge; could someone please send me the info that will help ease some of the sting. Thanks!


----------



## jarrodhaz

West Coast AD info please. Thank you!


----------



## Sharks

Could some please PM me with the Favorite West coast Authorized Dealer information?

I'm looking to purchase a Seamaster PO or a Bond

Thank you


----------



## screddie

Hi - can someone PM me the contact info for the FAD, please? Looking to make my first Omega purchase....

Anyone able to recommend their best place or way to buy in the UK?


----------



## Rebgen

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*



trucheli said:


> I was the person who introduced *The West Coast AD* or *The other AD* which in my opinion if you live outside California you will get a better deal than the Favorite AD. Feel free to PM me for the information.
> I don't think the Favorite AD can beat 35% discount from MSRP plus free shipping and no surcharge if you pay with American Express.


I'm close to settling on the 3570.50 for my upcoming 50th birthday. Could you PM me the West Coast and/or other AD contact information? Thanks in advance for your help...much appreciated!

Mark


----------



## rakeshreddyr

Could one of you PM me with the favorite dealer's contact information? I'm considering a Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## FPF

I would appreciate a PM for the FAD too. I am in Maryland. Thanks.

What a loooooooooooong thread...........


----------



## Cidazen

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

I've been a really good boy this year and I think Santa might be bringing me a new Omega. Could someone please PM me with the FAD/West Coast AD or any other AD contact info.

Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## Aloysius

*Re: Favorite dealer*

Will someone please send me the FAD contact info as well?

thanks


----------



## Crazy Cajun

*Re: Favorite dealer*

Please send me a PM of an AD who accepts trades (Rolex). East Coast USA preferred.
Thanks


----------



## kaka23

Hi.. can someone PM me the contact info for the FAD. Would like to get myself a Speedy.. Been craving for this watch for a long time now!


----------



## mikesae

Could someone please PM me contact the info for the mysterious FAD? I'm looking for a chocolate sandwich Speedy. I'm in Vancouver, BC. Thanks!


----------



## Shaggy22

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Hello everybody. I'm new here and would like if someone can PM me the FAD as well. I'm looking for a speedy pro. Thanks and Merry Xmas!!


----------



## Artek

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Cheers everybody. Could someone PM me the FAD info please. Looking to buy a PO Big Size on a rubber strap. Much appreciated.


----------



## resneps

*Need "favorite" ad info.*

Hi,

I am looking at a Seamaster PO and need the FAD contact info. I made the mistake of visiting my local AD this past week. My hubby is generous but not that foolish!

Thanks in advance


----------



## dugcanfly

*Ready to buy new PO - FAD*

I've been reading this forum for a while now and I'm finally ready to buy a new PO. I keep reading about the FAD... can someone please PM me the details for it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mystro

*Re: Ready to buy new PO - FAD*

PM sent


----------



## johnny1

*Re: Ready to buy new PO - FAD*

Hello,

Thank you all for sharing your wealth of knowledge and experience on the forum. This site has been surprisingly addicting and informative. Could someone please PM me information regarding their favorite AD? I am located in Texas, but would be interested in any reputable AD.


----------



## 904cc

*Re: Ready to buy new PO - FAD*

Hello, new to the forum - been reading like crazy since I finally decided to pull the trigger and get a 45mm Planet Ocean. I keep reading about the FAD, and see many of you have purchased from this mythical beast! I'm still torn between new or slightly use, so would really appreciate it if someone could PM me with contact info for the FAD so I can get an idea what a great deal on a new one would be.

Thanks in advance, and keep up the good work - I'm really learning a lot here.


----------



## 904cc

*Re: Ready to buy new PO - FAD*

Well, 18 hours later and my new XL Planet Ocean is being handed to the UPS Guy for its long trek to Vancouver, BC. Thanks to the assistance of Father John, I got to make a great deal with the FAD.

And Father John if you're reading this clear out some of your PMs so I can send you a thank you note !!! Administrator says you're too popular and can't receive any more.


----------



## Circe

*Re: Ready to buy new PO - FAD*

Well, just like the others before me, I, too, am looking for a trustworthy FAD. Please PM me your FAD's contact info. Thank you very much!


----------



## Van-Van

I, also, am looking for FAD. Please PM me.


----------



## ghostjb

I too would like to know a very reputable authorized dealer. I live in New York. Thank you kindly to whomever will pm me.


----------



## Kidder

I would also like the FAD. An Ocean is in my future.


----------



## calbear85

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

West Coast AD contact info please...thanks!


----------



## jubu

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Anyone know of the future statuses of our "FADs?" Will they be a part of the reduction in ADs set forth by Omega? Any specials going on as a result of this?


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*



jubu said:


> Anyone know of the future statuses of our "FADs?" Will they be a part of the reduction in ADs set forth by Omega? Any specials going on as a result of this?


Our longtime favorite has sufficient inventory and access to more so that he can continue indefinitely.

Fr. John†


----------



## bigdubs

*Re: Incoming from FAD thanks Fr. John*

Hello.

I'm currently debating between a black Bond SMP or PO for my next watch. Could someone be so kind as to PM me the contact details for the FAD?

Much appreciated.


----------



## IvanIdea

I too have PO envy. An audience with the all-powerful, mysterious, and beneficent FAD is humbly requested. Please PM me!


----------



## uxg558

Hi folks,
I too would appreciate a PM with details of the FAD. Thanks to all!


----------



## 606zpx

I too as well. I have been a lurker on the forum for awhile.

Haven't wanted an Omega ever since working in a jewelry store as a teenager.

About 3-4 years ago at the Venetian (Vegas) the AD there offered to sell me a 2255.80 (electric blue) for 1300 out the door but I got a bit confused when he was telling me newer watches had the co-axial movement. Regret not getting it. Now in a good position to buy.

Do you think the FAD has a 2255.80 by chance? Also thinking about a chocolate speedmaster.


----------



## jayareell

I am interested in purchasing my first omega, can someone be so kind to PM me the FAD contact details?

Thanks...and happy new year.


----------



## FMig

Would also appreciate a PM of the details of the FAD. Thanks!


----------



## Hegemon

If someone could PM me the FAD's info I would appreciate it. I assume this is the "West Coast" AD I have seen references to in other threads?


----------



## b2s

I also would like this FAD's info as well. Much appreciated in advance :-!


----------



## Hammondc

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Newb to the board. I am looking to buy a Speedy or PO very soon. Please PM this FAD. Also, I will be in Vegas this week and heard there are good deals to be had there. Does anyone know of a solid dealer there?


----------



## bjtelesz

b2s said:


> I also would like this FAD's info as well. Much appreciated in advance :-!


recently fell in love with Omegas and found this great forum. Would love to get the FAD info.

please pm me,

thanks


----------



## rlog88

Same here. Ready to do business if the price is right. Please PM me the FAD info too. Thanks!


----------



## mike454

I'm in the market for a new Omega, can I get a PM with the FAD too please. Thanks!


----------



## bwclark

Add me to the list of people looking for the forum favorite AD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Granticimo

Could I please get the FAD info? Thanks


----------



## bundy845

Looking to buy my first PO. Please send me the info. Thanks!


----------



## Gowtham Jeyakumar

Can someone send me contact details for the forum AD, please?

Also, is there a FAD for UK customers?

Thank you.


----------



## LeftRightLeft

Noob here, after my first Omega.. please send me the FAD too..thanks


----------



## oaoamate

New to this forum and I am looking to buy a Speedy... can someone please PM the FAD info?

If there is any FAD in Ontario, Canada or in New York State that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## LAL6

I'm also looking for info on the FAD, PM please?


----------



## Jorginho

Hi, I am new to this forum and looking to buy a speedy. Can someone please email me the FAD info, thanks!


----------



## schtebie

Can someone please PM me an FAD for Omega? I'm looking to get another to add to my collection. Thanks!


----------



## jdemora

I need the Omega FAD info also please need a mesh bracelet !!! thanks


----------



## bigmoviebuff

wow 62 page thread.
I would also like a PM for the FAD.


----------



## juano000

Hi.

I need this watch: 321.10.44.50.01.001










So, I also need, please, the FAD data for New York City area.

Thanks


----------



## rockmastermike

humbly requesting the FAD PM, gracias.


----------



## speedy1

Will someone please send me the FAD contact info as well?


----------



## hk51pdx

I feel like I'm sending a letter to Santa Claus, but I'd like the FAD contact info. Please, and thank you.


----------



## nothen2do

Can someone please send me the FAD contact as well. Thanks!


----------



## outlaw468

Can someone please send me contact info for the west coast omega AD referenced on this forum? I am looking to acquire a PO 42mm

Thanks in advance
steve
[email protected]om


----------



## RoadDog50

*Re: Seamaster - FAD*

Hello all. Would someone be so kind as to email me the FAD (Forum or Favorite?) info as well. I've been lurking in this forum for some time now, mostly gathering info and trying to educate myself before making a purchase. I am looking to purchase an Omega Seamaster Plant Ocean XL (Ref 2200.50.00). I am in Northern NJ and ended up going to the Omega Boutique at the Riverside Square Mall in Hackensack. Very nice store but there is NO way I'm going to pay full retail price for what I want. Judging from most of the posts I've read most of you are thinking the same thing. Thank you in advance.

On a side note, I just wanted to thank you all for your posts. I have learned a great deal since joining.


----------



## maverick11

Can I also get the contact information for the west coast AD? Thank you!


----------



## ldourado

Hi, everybody!
I've been reading the forum for a while and decided to buy me a 42mm PO or a Speedmaster Pro.
Watches are really pricey here in Brazil. We have the world's craziest tax system. Going to NYC next month and would like to check with the fAD if it's possible to mail me the watch to the hotel.
Can someone please send me contact info? Thanks!


----------



## Amri

Hi Everyone,

I'm a long time lurker here. Now I'm in the market - can someone please send me the favorite AD info?

Thanks!


----------



## novaspectra

Hello, I too am ready to buy a PO. can someone please send me the favorite AD info too?


----------



## stndrdtime

New to the forum and I'm in the market for an Omega Aqua Terra. Can some please send me the link to the favorite AD?

thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## limitededition

Interested in acquiring a mid size AT. Finances are in order. Please contact me through PM or by email at [email protected]


----------



## vlad.ica

As I am also considering buying Omega - could someone, please, send me the FAD contact, as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Syms

Looking to buy a 2200.51.00..

If someone can pass me the details for a FAD, that would be great. Located on the west coast but anywhere is fine.
And even better if someone has info on both a Canadian FAD and a US FAD that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance


----------



## jgallego13

me too please! interested in purchasing a new Aqua Terra.


----------



## WatchFreak26

*for Omgea Planet Ocean Chronograph: FAD Contact info please....*

Hi, I've been a lurker for a long time and own the following Rolex watches: Daytona, Datejust and a GMTIIC. After seeing the Planet Ocean chronograph, I fell in love with Omega.

I purchased one on eBay, but after one day of use the crown popped off. I'm hoping this is an isolated issue and I'm willing to give it another shot. If it isn't, please let me know and I will steer away from the PO.

Can someone please send me the contact info for the FAD? I don't understand why it is such a secret......

Thanks and I look forward to being a part of this forum!


----------



## righteous

Can someone please send me the contact info for the FAD as well please? 

I have been a lurker for a few weeks bouncing back and forth between the Rolex forums and this Omega forum trying to decide on a Seamaster PO or a Submariner. After a reading a wealth of great info on both forums I have decided the PO is the way to go for me. I currently own a Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay, a couple of Luminox divers and a Citizen Echodrive. I am ready to graduate to the world of a fine Swiss watch. I really appreciate the great info on the forum here and plan to get involved once I have the equipment!

I am looking to pick up a 2201.50 Seamaster PO. I am located in Texas so anything outside of my state would be great.

Thanks watchuseek!


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

PM's sent


----------



## grolen

long time lurker, looking to make my first Omega purchase, if someone can point me to the FAD it would be appreciated.


----------



## vinsaintho

Hi I'm from singapore. Any fellow singaporeans here would kindly send me a pm on their fav local AD ? didn't manage to get much discount when asking ard in town. Thanks in advance


----------



## NABodie

I'd appreciate the info as well.


----------



## NutellaBear

Can someone PM me the FAD info? I am in DC, and I understand there might be a West Coast FAD as well. I'd like them both. I might be able to use the DC one since I have friends in MD that might be able to take the shipment. Thanks!

-T


----------



## Nostrathomas

Would love any FAD data for the US (although Im specifically in the NY area).

Much appreciated...


----------



## Marzo

I would appreciate the information about the FAD too if someone would be kind enough to forward it to me. Thanks.


----------



## tallpaul95

Hi, I'd like some info on the FAD too for Omega - looking to enter the world of decent watches soon (Seamaster Planet Ocean).
Also keen to hear from people who have good / bad experiences with AD's here in Australia, who the best people to buy from are, where to get best value, whether its worth dealing overseas (US) because of the exchange rates right now...
If anyone has the time and can fwd to me this info that would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## seryi70

juano000 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I need this watch: 321.10.44.50.01.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I also need, please, the FAD data for New York City area.
> 
> Thanks


Did you get an answer to your prayers  ? I am also looking for the 321.10.44.50.01.001. If you have news, I would appreciate if you share the info with me.

Thanks


----------



## seryi70

As most of us, I am looking for a decent omega. Can someone help me with FAD, please? I am in Belgium. Thanks .


----------



## valster3

*Re: Help! Can someone send me a link to the forum AD for Omega?....*

looking to buy my first omega and have my heart set on the speedy pro - would like your opinions on a good local dealer in the socal/OC/los angeles area. thanks for your help - this forum is excellent


----------



## ericmc333

Looking for the new 44.25mm Speedy Co-axial.

Please PM me the Favorite AD info too... East Coast/West Coast... both. I wouild appreciate it very much.

Thank you in advance.

Regards, Eric.


----------



## picklepossy

Hi there. I am looking to purchase my first Omega (SMP 2254.50) watch as a Wedding present. Can someone direct me to the "Favourite AD" on who I can get this watch from. Please PM me. Also, I am located in Toronto, CANADA, if someone bought it and had it shipped to CANADA, what were the extra charges that you paid? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ericmc333

Also looking for Favorite AD. I've seen posts referencing one in DC area and one on the West Coast. Please PM with info. Thank you in advance.


----------



## manhands

Can someone please PM me the info to the FAD? Thanks so much! I see a Planet Ocean in my future!


----------



## hooyah22

I would greatly appreciate the information to the FAD as well, I'm needing a 2220.80 quite badly... Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Kiwi_watch

Hi, I would also appreciate contact info for a FAD who will ship internationally. It is my 40th coming up in April and I have got the okay to get a 2220.80. 

Thanks for the great resource Watchuseek and forum members.


----------



## mws222

Might be looking to pick up an orange PO, could someone let me know?


----------



## dmichael

Can someone please PM me the info to the FAD? Thanks so much!


----------



## Sheldon N

Can someone also PM me the details on the FAD? I'm on the west coast if that matters. 

Thanks!


----------



## iahawkfan16

Please PM me favorite dealer. Looking to purchase PO 2200.50. Thank you!


----------



## mistercindy

Would someone please PM me the FAD for Omega? I'm ready to buy a 41.5 Aqua Terra.

Thank you.


----------



## giantsindahouse

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Would someone please send the contact info for a FAD, preferably outside of CA? Thanks!


----------



## omegaPOmidco

Can someone please PM me the info for the Omega FAD? Or even better, a good place to buy in Chicago?


----------



## buttons.m

Hello.. I'm new to the forum and interested in my first Omega, possibly the 2254.

Can someone pm the FAD? I'm in Washington DC area.

thx!


----------



## ukrascal

*Omega Purchase*

Hi. I am planning a purchase of the Ladies De Ville Prestige Quartz for myself and a Seamaster Planet Ocean for my husband. Can anyone point me in the direction of the Forum's AD??
Thanks!!


----------



## buttons.m

*Re: Omega Purchase*

Hello. Can someone PM me the FAD that does shipping? Trying to save some $$ on sales tax.


----------



## speedy1

*Re: Omega Purchase*

Also looking for Favorite AD. In DC and on the West Coast. Please PM with info and if possible, prices for a speedmaster MOON and the 42 mm P.O. black/white! Thanks!


----------



## austinwft

*Re: Omega Purchase*

...looking for the latest contact information of the Favorite AD, your assistance would be appriciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek

*Re: Omega Purchase*

I too would appreciate the FAD information. Looking to purchase a Speedmaster BroadArrow as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## N4NV

*Re: Omega Purchase*

I'm in the same boat, looking for FAD information. Looking for a De Ville Co-Axial 431.53.41.21.02.001.
Thanks, 
Vince


----------



## Lok3sh

*Re: Omega Purchase*

Need the AD info asap too please  Looking to buy one of these three after I decide :

2225.80.00

2220.80.00

2221.80.00


----------



## Alan.WPCH

*Re: Omega Purchase*

I'm looking into the 2220.80.00, please send me a link, please......


----------



## RTFM

*Re: Request for Favorite Authorized Dealer Information...*

Howdy!

Would someone please send me a PM with the *Favorite Authorized Dealer (FAD) of Omega *for the West _and_ East coasts of the United States? I'm in the market for a 3573.50.00 Speedy Pro.

All contact info--including the dealers' addresses, phone & fax numbers, e-mail addresses, and web site (if available) is very much appreciated. Thanks!

Best Regards,
RTFM


----------



## bmrowe

*Re: Request for Favorite Authorized Dealer Information...*

I would love for someone to PM me this info as well. Considering picking up an AT. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Turnaround

*Re: Request for Favorite Authorized Dealer Information...*

Looking to buy a 2201.50.00. Who would be an FAD for the Atlanta area?


----------



## Watchfind

*Re: Request for Favorite Authorized Dealer Information...*

Hi can someone PM me the FAD. Does he ship internationally? I am looking at PO 2201.50.00/2200.50.00

Thanks.


----------



## FluffyPancakes

*Re: Request for Favorite Authorized Dealer Information...*

Also looking for the contact info for a FAD. Looking to purchase a Speedmaster 3573.50.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Omega-3

I have the fAD's contact info. Looking for other AD's that carry large quantities that offer solid discounts. Please PM me. Can be anywhere in the continental U.S. If you also have a reference name please PM that as well, I am sure the ADs would appreciate someone out there recommending them.


----------



## amo.cyem

I'm looking at getting the SMP Auto..
Could someone please PM the FAD for New York and Australia if possible please?

Many thanks! =]


----------



## analogtrail

Hi All,

Could someone send me the info for the forum favorite dealer for Omega that ships to Canada?

Thank you


----------



## keenan13

Hello all. Could I please have the info for the FAD please? Thanks so much. Looking to pick up my first Speedmaster


----------



## pljived

Good afternoon, may I have the information please?

Thanks!


----------



## Gary Loudermilk

Hello all. I have decided to get an Omega. Could someone please provide the information for our Favorite Omega AD?


----------



## keto9

analogtrail said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone send me the info for the forum favorite dealer for Omega that ships to Canada?
> 
> Thank you


And also, with my thanks and kind regards.


----------



## enigma7

*AD recommendation*

Hey guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster. Anyways to the point. I am ready for my first real watch and I am really interested in purchasing an AT 8500. Could you guys please suggest ADs, in and around Maryland or from anywhere in the US?

Thanks!


----------



## Illiguy

*Re: AD recommendation*

Try the fAD who is in your region (mid-Atlantic). He is great. I also have a west coast fAD in the Bay Area. Both are exceptional.


----------



## denzillion

First time buyer of expensive watches. Been hovering in Skagan land for awhile now decided to step it up.

Can someone please PM me a FAD for Omega in East coast or midwest US? I am looking to purchase 2222.80. Thank you!!!


----------



## MaxPgh

I would appreciate the name of the mid-Atlantic Omega FAD as well (long-time lurked, new member, located in Pittsburgh, PA). Thanks!


----------



## omega2011

Can someone PM me a FAD info also (newbie...looking to buy Seamaster 300M auto)?
thanks


----------



## pfibiger

Hi All,

I too would love the info about the FAD. I'm looking to buy a 42mm PO. Thanks!


----------



## Balidaan

Hi Guys! Could you PM me the details of a FAD who would be ok to ship international.
Thanks!!


----------



## herwintan

Hi everyone!! could anyone please pm me the forum favourite omega dealer? I'm ready to buy a 3570.50


----------



## lorenzo

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

dear All,
I would like to follow the request of the main thread: is there anyone so kind to send me the link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega? Perhaps someone who just had it with a message.
Your help is much apreciated, thank you!


----------



## lorenzo

dear All,
I would like to follow the request of the main thread: is there anyone so kind to send me the link to the "FAVORITE" dealer for Omega? Perhaps someone who just had it with a message.
Your help is much apreciated, thank you!



rec said:


> I would appreciate it.


----------



## artvandelay187

I've decided to pull the trigger on a PO as a graduation present to myself. Could someone send me the FAD info?
Thanks!


----------



## Nickster350

Looking for a Favorite AD, 2220.80 has been calling my name. Thanks!


----------



## Heritage1

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*

I have just joined this forum and would also appreciate receiving FAD details, if somebody would be kind enough to pm. BTW, great forum, I'm still navigating my way through it and enjoying it tremendously.


----------



## Chris Hughes

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*



wlai78 said:


> Can someone please PM me the FAD? Is there just one that's highly recommended on this forum? I assume everyone's talking about the same one.


Ditto. I'm strongly considering a PO purchase and I'd love to see that contact info...


----------



## cknyc

*Re: Seamaster - FAD*



RoadDog50 said:


> Hello all. Would someone be so kind as to email me the FAD (Forum or Favorite?) info as well. I've been lurking in this forum for some time now, mostly gathering info and trying to educate myself before making a purchase. I am looking to purchase an Omega Seamaster Plant Ocean XL (Ref 2200.50.00). I am in Northern NJ and ended up going to the Omega Boutique at the Riverside Square Mall in Hackensack. Very nice store but there is NO way I'm going to pay full retail price for what I want. Judging from most of the posts I've read most of you are thinking the same thing. Thank you in advance.
> 
> On a side note, I just wanted to thank you all for your posts. I have learned a great deal since joining.


hey, did you get any hits? if so, could you please share it with me? i'm in NYC and i'm also looking for FAD. my email address is [email protected] thanks a lot!


----------



## cknyc

i'm looking for any FAD in the States. i want to buy Speedmaster Co-Axial Chrono. thanks!


----------



## Petta1

Hello!
I´m going for an Omega PO. Could someone please provide the information for our Favorite Omega AD? ​


----------



## iotaion9

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*

I'm searching for a PO 3750.50, could someone please PM me the AD details? Thanks!


----------



## slabslr

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*

Same here, looking to get a PO and would appreciate a PM as well. Thanks


----------



## Shel

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*



Chris Hughes said:


> Ditto. I'm strongly considering a PO purchase and I'd love to see that contact info...


Also ready to pull the trigger on a Planet Ocean, and would apreciate info on a good FAD.....

Wow... is there any way for all of those ready to purchase to somehow get together and do a group buy? Would that motivate a dealer to give us all a much lower price?

Just wondering...

(I'm in Los Angeles, if it matters....)


----------



## slabslr

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*



Shel said:


> Also ready to pull the trigger on a Planet Ocean, and would apreciate info on a good FAD.....
> 
> Wow... is there any way for all of those ready to purchase to somehow get together and do a group buy? Would that motivate a dealer to give us all a much lower price?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> (I'm in Los Angeles, if it matters....)


 now there is a great idea !!


----------



## mistermannino

*Re: how long have you been buyin from the FAD?*

Um, me too. I would LOVE for someone to PM that contact info. Need to look into a Railmaster.

Thanks!


----------



## meph

Lurker who has been doing some research on Omegas, and am interested in a Seamaster.

Would greatly appreciate a PM for the preferred AD.


----------



## avusm3

I am in the market for a Seamaster 300 M Chrono Diver. I would appreciate anybody who would like to PM me their recommended AD. I am in the DC area.


----------



## crocro

Hy,i was searching for seamaster 2531.80, the first omega worn by bond(automatic), so i would appreciate link to the 'best' dealer 

thanx in advance:-!


----------



## freed1b

Hi everyone, long time lurker... first time poster. I am hoping someone can send me a PM with their FAD. I live in Canada, and as most of you know, we get hosed on luxury items - so if you can help in providing me with either a Cdn or US FAD I would greatly appreciate it 
I would like to surprise my husband and get a his and hers watch for our 15th wedding anniversary.


----------



## charlestx

Hi, I've spent a lot of time digesting all the great info on this forum over the last few days. Ready to get a PO 42mm with metal band. Can someone please send me their FAV? I'm in Houston, TX, but have no problem dealing with a FAV from out of state as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Traquer

I am in LA as well, and would like to purchase a large size PO in black/stainless. I don't want to pay CA sales tax if possible.

BTW, how is the new omega boutique in Beverly Center? I visited an AD here in OC and the asking price for a 45mm black PO with stainless (2200.50.00) was $3,950. I was able to talk them down to $3,300 OTD, but I would like to be able to purchse for $3,000 OTD. Is this possible? Perhaps through this FAD?

Thanks and perhaps we can set up a group buy. Can get in touch with me a [email protected] 

Either way, please send me the FAD's contact. Thanks!!


----------



## szpeter

me too,can someone PM me the FAD info please. Does he/ she ship internationally?thanks a lot;-)


----------



## chrysogonus

<aol mode>
me too!
</aol mode>

I'd appreciate the contact info of the "Favorite" AD as well. Thanks!


----------



## takkie

Someone can send me a link to favorite forum ad as well!!


----------



## boywondergq1

*Forum Omega AD? Want to purchase a Planet Ocean 45.5.*

Hi all, I've been quietly reading posts here for quite some time. Not only because I love the brand but also because I've been considering purchasing a watch in the near future. I've decided on the Omega PO 45.5 with the white numerals. Just like the next guy, I'd like to save a bit of money off of MSRP. I've been reading about an AD from this forum, and I'm interested in purchasing soon. Can someone PM me his contact info? 
I'm weary about purchasing from eBay or privately because the fakes I've seen are really good, and although I would consider myself an enthusiast, I am by no means an expert. I would like to purchase from a brick and mortar AD or one sanctioned by this site. Thanks in advance!


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

*Re: Forum Omega AD? Want to purchase a Planet Ocean 45.5.*



boywondergq1 said:


> Hi all, I've been quietly reading posts here for quite some time. Not only because I love the brand but also because I've been considering purchasing a watch in the near future. I've decided on the Omega PO 45.5 with the white numerals. Just like the next guy, I'd like to save a bit of money off of MSRP. I've been reading about an AD from this forum, and I'm interested in purchasing soon. Can someone PM me his contact info?
> I'm weary about purchasing from eBay or privately because the fakes I've seen are really good, and although I would consider myself an enthusiast, I am by no means an expert. I would like to purchase from a brick and mortar AD or one sanctioned by this site. Thanks in advance!


There are no dealers sanctioned by the forum. The "FAD" is the "Favourite Authorised Dealer" and not "Forum Authorised Dealer"


----------



## nkwatchy

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hi All!

Would someone kindly PM the details of their *FAD *in the *US *(if they can ship overseas) or in *Australia*.

Cheers


----------



## BlueJayRxDoc

*Forum Omega AD? Want to purchase a Planet Ocean 42*

Good evening everyone -

I've decided to pull the trigger on an Omega PO 2201.50.00 and would appreciate contact info for the forum favorite AD or recommendations on an AD that will work with me in the Chicago area.

Extremely useful information on the forums for reviews of the PO, comparisons to watches around the same price point, etc. that have helped with the decision. Thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## Ayles

*Re: Forum Omega AD? Want to purchase a Planet Ocean 42*

Looking for FAD contact info, live in Seattle but open to other ADs.

Also interested in the Omega boutique here, do they do much of a discount or are there other benefits you get by paying almost full msrp?


----------



## blasdan

*East-Coast or Canadian FAD Please?*

Hi all.

I would be much obliged if someone could sent me contact info for an east-coast or Canadian FAD. Looking for the black or teak gray AT in stainless.

Thanks!


----------



## dkhubnyc

*Re: East-Coast or Canadian FAD Please?*

I'm looking for an NYC AD. Tried searching forum but didn't find anything... apologies if I missed it.

Can someone suggest some good stores in manhattan? and who is the FAD. Can someone please send me their info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nails

*Forum AD*

Hi:

I want to purchase the following Omega:

Omega 311.30.44.50.01.002.

I have noticed posts that suggest an certain AD.

Can some email me the contact info.

Appreciate it.

John


----------



## Nails

*Omega recommeded AD*

Hi all:

I am in the market for the Omega Speedmaster 311.30.44.50.01.002.

I have noticed that, although there is no FAD, that there is _Someone_ that the forum recommends.

I would appreciate your help.

Thanks a bunch.

John


----------



## Eleot

*Re: Forum AD*

I am also on the lookout for a good Omega AD and would love any recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## Coba

Hi anyone. I live in Vancouver, Canada and am looking for any recomended Omega dealers. I stopped by in several Omega AD store and they gave me different retail price for one model which made me confused. Any info is higly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cut copy

Looking for info on the FAD as well =) I'm trying to get my hands on a 3570.50.00 speedmaster. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## bing240sx

*Re: Omega recommeded AD*

FAD info to PM please.

thanks


----------



## 38buick

Hi,
I would appreciate FAD info for the USA if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Niklassthlm

Hi! Please send me the info also please, looking to buy a PO  Thanks /Niklas


----------



## mr2geez

Hello,

Would someone please send the FAD info to a new forum member? Thanks in advance.


----------



## effbgmc

Hi all, I have been lurking on here for a while soaking up all the knowledge and I too would like the FAD info if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## pooochie

I would appreciate the link to the FAD as well. Thank you.


----------



## mfxr

Starting to consider a Speedy. I would appreciate the FAD info if someone here would be so kind.

Thanks


----------



## Jimbolaya

Can somebody send me the FAD contact info? Thanks!


----------



## Ldogg

*Re: Omega Planet Ocean Prices Paid?*

Sorry for the bump on an old thread. I am in the same boat and would love the contact info for the AD who might appreciate my more thrifty side 

Thanks,
L


----------



## telackey

I too could use (and would appreciate) the contact info for our "favorite" dealer.

I'm thinking hard about purchasing a PO. Thanks in advance, and much gratitude for all the helpful research this forum has provided.


----------



## mbakes

*Re: Buying online...*

This is the second thread I read today where a "forum AD" was mentioned. Would someone pm me the name of this AD. Thanks.


----------



## lanierbl

*Re: Buying online...*

I would be interested in the forum AD as well - Could someone PM me the contact info? Thanks!


----------



## hay484

looking to buy an omega planet ocean 2201.51 in the next couple weeks. (orange numbers, 42mm, bracelet) Please also msg me the contact of the "F.A.D".

I'm located in San Francisco bay area.

Thanks!


----------



## damascato

Can you pls post me the contact for a good omega dealer fr a Planet Ocean? New or mint doesn't matter, he just needs to be reliable and must be able to deliver overseas.

Whats the F.A.D.? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nls8520

Could someone kindly msg me the contact info for the FAD. I reside in NC if that matters. Looking for the best deal on a Seamaster. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vesa123

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hi everyone,

I am new here and looking for a birthday gift for my dad...
Can someone PM me the FAD or any reputable AD's contact information in Boston, MA? Many thanks!


----------



## Heisman982102

I'm looking at my first purchase also and would appreciate the FAD contact info as well. Thank you!


----------



## usctrojan

Can I please have the FAD information? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blin_pro

Oh man, this forum is awesome! 
Would you guys hook me up with FAD as well? Also, has anyone had an experience buying from FAD and shipping to Canada? 

Thanks a million!


----------



## fsallstrom

*Omega Forum AD*

Hi there. First of all, Im new to this forum (really nice one by the way), and I still don't own my own Omega but have been thinking of getting a Seamaster P.O for quite some time. Now (after receiving a small company bonus) I've decided it's time to go ahead and stop thinking and start doing. The P.O is actually a little out of my budget but if I'll find one for a good price I could probably squeeze it in.

After reading some posts about a forum AD I got really interested, I understand I need to get the contacts through a PM, so please.... feel free to PM me.... I need it...

//Fredrik


----------



## hoppes-no9

*Re: Omega Forum AD*

Please PM me the FAD info too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wnd

*Re: Omega Forum AD*

I would like to get FAD too. Please PM me, preferably located in Chicago area. I am thinking to get PO in couple month.

Thanks


----------



## Omega 1120

*Re: Omega Forum AD*

Please PM me the FAD info too.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryanmal

*Thinking about Buying an Omega*

I am thinking about buying an Omega Seamaster, and I was wondering if anybody could PM me a good AD that will do mail order sales, as well as (approximately) what % discount I can expect to get on an Omega from an AD. I would like to go the AD route, and I have one locally, but I want to get a few quotes on price.

Thank you for your help,

Ryan


----------



## yessir69

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Can someone send me the info on the FAD? I feel like I'm a little late to the party...


----------



## jmsrolls

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*



yessir69 said:


> Can someone send me the info on the FAD? I feel like I'm a little late to the party...


We would be glad to hook you up with our favorite dealers but your Private Messaging and Forum email are not activated.

Fr. John†


----------



## Elroy

*Re: Thinking about Buying an Omega*

Can I also get this information? Looking for new Speedmaster 3570 from AD.

Thanks!


----------



## WeekendWatcher

*Re: Thinking about Buying an Omega*

I'm looking to purchase a PO this month. Could anyone PM me the FAD's contact info?

Thanks!!


----------



## rjt65

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Hi all:

undecided on what model but thinking blue bond model, like recently no longer GMT ;-)

Can someone PM me the Fav AD?


----------



## mozart

*Re: Thinking about Buying an Omega*

I'm interested in purchasing an AT as an anniversary gift. Can someone please provide me the FAD contact info -- I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmschlatt

*Re: [Where to Buy] Omega Seamaster Pro 2254.50*

Someone want to send me the forum ad contact info as well.
Thanks


----------



## cmschlatt

*Re: Thinking about Buying an Omega*

Would someone mind sending me the forum ad info as well, united states, thanks


----------



## hendo777

*Re: Thinking about Buying an Omega*

Longtime lurker, first time poster. Would like the favorite AD for purchase of a new speedy, which I will no longer put off. Thanks in advance!


----------



## -thorsten-

*PM request for AD recommendation*

Thanks very much in advance!

Thorsten


----------



## emarti17

*Re: PM request for AD recommendation*

I'm curious, someone pm me?


----------



## yessir69

Pretty please with sugar on it. Can someone send me a link???


----------



## jmsrolls

yessir69 said:


> Pretty please with sugar on it. Can someone send me a link???


I would be glad to oblige but you will have to activate your forum PM and/or email service.

PM or email me when you do.

Fr. John†


----------



## Tema

Could someone recommend AD located in New York? I want to buy my first Omega Seamaster PO. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 718

Hi guys, looking for a link for NY area, want to get a 2201.50.00
*
*


----------



## dchiu7

Longtime lurker, first time poster. I'm looking to purchase my first Omega, a PO 2201.50.00. Can someone provide me a link to the FAD? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## ATL Jack

If its not too much trouble I would appreciate a PM of contact info for the FAD. Thanks!


----------



## genx

Hi,

Could someone please send me FAD info. Looking for PO Chrono 2210.50 watch


----------



## jmsrolls

Check for an email.

Fr. John†


----------



## pachowder

if someone could message me also it would be appreciated!


----------



## saikin

I would appreciate if someone can PM me AD info. Looking to buy and 3210.50. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsizzie_2004

hey hi, can someone PM me to on a favorite Omega AD who gives the best discount?=) im looking to buy for a 2225.80.00, I just want it sooo bad ASAP


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/help...ink-favorite-dealer-omega-part-ii-519824.html


----------

